# PC oder Mac?



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

was habt ihr zu Hause stehen? Würde mich einfach nur mal interessieren.
Bitte kein geflame zwischen Mac und PC Usern. Ich persönliche nutze auch einen Mac, aber nur weil ich Äpfel esse heisst es nicht das ich keine Birnen mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. September 2010)

<- PC und stolz drauf, da ich mir sowas selbst zusammenbaue und auch selbst konfigurieren kann wie ich möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (3. September 2010)

I'm a right-clicka
I'm an iBook flippa
Macs and PCs - no fight gets bigga
Surf Safari or browse in I.E.
Better know what you rep - a Mac or PC!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jkrn6ecxthM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PC ^^


----------



## Chillers (3. September 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> <- PC und stolz drauf, da ich mir sowas selbst zusammenbaue und auch selbst konfigurieren kann wie ich möchte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mac ist schön, aber ich halte es mit dieser Auskunft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. September 2010)

Nix geht über nen vernünftigen PC!!! Meine freundin hatte mal nen Mac bis wir zusammen gezogen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Windows an die macht! Tot den Mac User! also ja ich benutze PC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (3. September 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Nix geht über nen vernünftigen PC!!! Meine freundin hatte mal nen Mac bis wir zusammen gezogen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und jetzt hast du dir den unter den Nagel gerissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Windows an die macht! Tot den Mac User! also ja ich benutze PC!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warum wünscht du mir den Tod? 

Edit: Moment, hab jetzt erst dein User-Bild und deine Signatur bemerkt. Ich hoffe du wirst mit 18 vom Kreiswehrersatzamt in den Kosovo geschickt, dann redest du anders. Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Und jetzt hast du dir den unter den Nagel gerissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit sicherheit nicht damit kommt keiner bei mir rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (3. September 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Mit sicherheit nicht damit kommt keiner bei mir rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schick´mir den Mac. Hätte ihn schon gerne für Grafiksachen, die man damit machen kann. Und Mac´s werden seltener gehackt, oder?


----------



## Slayer01 (3. September 2010)

Habe ein macbook und es klappt gut und das gute dabei ist ich fühle mich gleich viel besser als die anderen


----------



## Vranthor (3. September 2010)

Pc, eindeutig. Mac ist meiner Meinung totaler Schrottmist. Pc kannste dir ordentlich zusammen bauen, und hast im endeffekt mehr davon wenn du Spiele orientiert bist.


----------



## kilerwakka (3. September 2010)

normaler pc mit windos 7 und ide macs werden bei wow austerben muahahahahahaha


----------



## Herereus (3. September 2010)

Beides. Kommt drauf an, wo ich gerade bin. Und: ich verstehe nicht, warum man immer über das fremde System schimpfen muss. Beide Systeme haben ihre Pros und Contras...


----------



## TheStormrider (3. September 2010)

Also ich hab einen PC. Aber keinen IBM PC, da würde WoW doch garnicht mehr drauf laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (3. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Warum wünscht du mir den Tod?
> 
> Edit: Moment, hab jetzt erst dein User-Bild und deine Signatur bemerkt. Ich hoffe du wirst mit 18 vom Kreiswehrersatzamt in den Kosovo geschickt, dann redest du anders. Keine weiteren Fragen.



Dein Kommentar ist ja soviel besser....


Ich benutz beides... PC zum Spielen und Mac für den Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(aber insgeheim find ich Mac besser)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. September 2010)

hab nen PC, wesentlich vielseitiger, da man alles nachrüsten / umbauen kann wie man möchte. außerdem finde ich das preis/leistungs verhältnis bei apple produkten grottig (rein auf die Leistung bezogen, optik und gehäusequalität sind unschlagbar)
ich bekomme die "innereien" eines macbooks in nem anderen laptop für fast die hälfte des preises. außerdem steh ich nicht so auf mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysozyma (3. September 2010)

Es ist immer die gleiche Diskussion.
Für Spiele mögen PCs einige Vorteile haben, grade was die Konfiguration angeht. Aber in Sachen Kompatibilität, Grafikanwendungen, Sicherheit und Stabilität des Systems macht kein PC einem Mac etwas vor.

Ja ich liebe meinen Mac


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

iShock schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar ist ja soviel besser....
> 
> 
> Ich benutz beides... PC zum Spielen und Mac für den Rest
> ...




Was ist denn an meinem Kommentar "so viel besser"?
Wenn er einmal zum Einsatz da drüben war und gesehen hat was dort los ist wird er nicht mehr einfach so irgendwem "den Tot wünschen". Da lernst du was das Leben eines einzelnen wert ist.


----------



## Belty (3. September 2010)

Pc, allerdings keiner von IBM, ergo habe ich nicht abgestimmt und poste mal hier meine Antwort ;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Wenn er einmal zum Einsatz da drüben war und gesehen hat was dort los ist wird er nicht mehr einfach so irgendwem "den Tot wünschen". Da lernst du was das Leben eines einzelnen wert ist.


Vielleicht sollte ich das nächste mal 11111elf Pwnd B00n davor schreiben das es nicht ernst gemeint war, aber ich sehe du solltest deinen Beruf Wechseln wenn du durch einen Satz sofort Attackiert füllst.


----------



## Legendary (3. September 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> I'm a right-clicka
> I'm an iBook flippa
> Macs and PCs - no fight gets bigga
> Surf Safari or browse in I.E.
> ...



Das Lied find ich irgendwie ziemlich geil. ^.^ 


Ich weiß nich aber mit nem Mac könnt ich nix anfangen...es laufen fast keine Spiele, ich hab einfach nicht die Standardsoftware da der Großteil für Windows programmiert wird. Ausserdem wäre es eine Riesenumstellung sich an ein anderes OS zu gewöhnen wenn ich seit Windows 95 mit Win arbeite. 

Der 2. große Nachteil ist der teilweise wirklich kranke Preis den selbst versierte Apfelnutzer definitiv nicht abstreiten können. Ein winziges Mac Book Air für 1499 Euro find ich persönlich einfach nur gestört. Für den Preis krieg ich nen Ultralaptop mit allen Schikanen auf Windows Basis und könnte mir zusätzlich noch nen Desktop PC dazukaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProggerGott (3. September 2010)

ihhh Mac? wie soll man mit diesen bunten Bildchen Produktiv arbeiten?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apple soll sich mal lieber auf das konzentrieren was die können und IPods/IPhones bauen und die Finger von den großen Sachen lassen xD


----------



## kazukifuse (3. September 2010)

Mac is nich schlecht ja aber ich bleib da lieber bei meinem PC selbst zusammengebaut alles aufegspielt und getauft und groß gezogen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kronie on)

mfg


----------



## ProggerGott (3. September 2010)

kazukifuse schrieb:


> Mac is nich schlecht ja aber ich bleib da lieber bei meinem PC selbst zusammengebaut alles aufegspielt und getauft und groß gezogen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo sicher selbst zusammenbauen, sonst baut man doch kein richtiges Verhältnis zu seinem PC auf^^ 

Auserdem sind doch diese fertigen Gaming Maschniene von Dell und Co total überteuert, wenn man die Teile selbst kauft kann man gut die hälfte sparen


----------



## Occasus (3. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Warum wünscht du mir den Tod?
> 
> Edit: Moment, hab jetzt erst dein User-Bild und deine Signatur bemerkt. Ich hoffe du wirst mit 18 vom Kreiswehrersatzamt in den Kosovo geschickt, dann redest du anders. Keine weiteren Fragen.



Und sonst nimmst du auch so alles ernst oder?


----------



## Saberclaw (3. September 2010)

MAC ist ein computer der sich nur verkauft, weil die Leute entweder mit dem zufrieden sind was er bietet oder sie keinen Plan haben.
Zum arbeiten ist MAC bestimmt nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich mich niemals dran setzen würde.

Ein PC ist zum zocken aber wesentlich besser geeignet. Dafür sprechen die Individualität der Komponentenzusammenstellung und man kann sogar Gurken via USB anschließen und der PC kann damit was anfangen.

MAC user im privaten leben in ihrer kleinen Welt und versuchen den PCs den Rang abzulaufen und zahlen dafür auch ca. doppelt soviel.
Aber man hat ja nen schicken Apfel hinten drauf, nich?

Also klare Antwort, PC ist und bleibt besser.


----------



## Zangor (3. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Schick´mir den Mac. Hätte ihn schon gerne für Grafiksachen, die man damit machen kann. Und Mac´s werden seltener gehackt, oder?



Das Mac´s seltener gehackt werden liegt ganz einfach daran, dass sie nicht so weit verbreitet sind. Würde Apple mal auf 30 oder 40 Prozent Marktanteil kommen, dann würde sich auch das hacken lohnen. 

Womit die Leute so im Web unterwegs sind (März 2010):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst ziehe auch den PC vor, mit der Hardware kann man alles selber machen. Windows und Linux laufen auch wunderbar zusammen drauf, Mac ist was für Yuppies. Mit dem PC kann man prima arbeiten und zocken.


----------



## TheEwanie (4. September 2010)

Ich benutze Pc, will aber Mac :>


----------



## Wiikend (4. September 2010)

Da ich gerne zocke und 90 % der software für windows  ist ->windows 7
Wenn ich jedoch etwas mehr geld hätte(bin schüler) würd ich mir nen mac anschaffen...der mac
Typ is nen visionär und apple rockt einfach ipod,iphone(bestes handy
Dass ich jemals hatte) und ipad..apple steigt immer weiter und steht irgendwann auch über Nestle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: zu den rechtschreibfehlern:ich bin zufaul richtig zu schreiben alao groß und klein da mir das mit dem handy doch zu doof is obwohls nur 1 taste is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falwas (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das nächste mal 11111elf Pwnd B00n davor schreiben das es nicht ernst gemeint war, aber ich sehe du solltest deinen Beruf Wechseln wenn du durch einen Satz sofort Attackiert füllst.




Mit sowas scherzt man nicht. Und nun genug geflamed. ^^


----------



## ProggerGott (4. September 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Da ich gerne zocke und 90 % der software für windows  ist ->windows 7
> Wenn ich jedoch etwas mehr geld hätte(bin schüler) würd ich mir nen mac anschaffen...der mac
> Typ is nen visionär und apple rockt einfach ipod,iphone(bestes handy
> Dass ich jemals hatte) und ipad..apple steigt immer weiter und steht irgendwann auch über Nestle
> ...


Apple ist in manchen Berreichen innovativ keine Frage, das IPhone ist genial z.B. aber in den Laps und PCs nutzten die einfach viel zu alte Hardware, zu völlig überteuerten Preis!


Aber Auserhalb der "PC" sparte also Notebooks und PCs wird sich der angebissene Apfel sicherlich breiter machen...


----------



## Mofuhh (4. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Mit sowas scherzt man nicht. Und nun genug geflamed. ^^



Verbesserter Schwarzer Humor trifft Falwas kritisch.
Falwas stirbt!

@ Topic: PC, Mac is zu teuer


----------



## kazukifuse (4. September 2010)

Hätte allerdings gerne mal eine Stickstoffkühlung womit man den pc über 5ghz takten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (4. September 2010)

Mac ist eien übertrieben Geldmaschiene die im Endeffekt leistungsschwächer ist als ein pc zum gleichen Preis.

Mac kaufen sich nur Frauen und Hipsters die keine Ahung von Computern haben.

Dass auf der Kiste ein angebißener Apfel ist, kostet euch im schnitt 500 extra xD


----------



## Norti (4. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfVrCsfDFyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ångela (4. September 2010)

ProggerGott schrieb:


> ihhh Mac? wie soll man mit diesen bunten Bildchen Produktiv arbeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL, was für ein Schwätzer.

Ohne Apple würde es die heutigen x86 Rechner gar nicht in der Form geben, denn nur dadurch, das der Mac, also der ursprüngliche, dem so genannten "IBM"-PC richtig Feuer unter dem Arsch gemacht hat, wurdne die Prozessoren der x86 Reihe überhaupt in dem Maße weiterentwickelt.

Es gab schon 20 MHz , ja MEGA, nicht Giga, bei Motorola, als IBM und Intel noch bei 8 MHz rumgekrochen sind und 90 Prozent von dem, was heute in Windows integriert ist, wurde vom Aplle II / Mac und vom Amiga geklaut.

Bevor man also so ne Grütze von sich gibt, da sollte man sich einfach mal informieren.

Ach ja, ich bin alles andere als Apple-Freund, aber man sollte schon bei den Fakten bleiben und es gibt heutzutage nichts mehr, was ein PC nicht genauso gut könnte wie ein Apple und ohne Grund ist die Firma auch nicht auf Intel-Prozessoren umgestiegen.


----------



## Ångela (4. September 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Mac ist eien übertrieben Geldmaschiene die im Endeffekt leistungsschwächer ist als ein pc zum gleichen Preis.
> 
> Mac kaufen sich nur Frauen und Hipsters die keine Ahung von Computern haben.
> 
> Dass auf der Kiste ein angebißener Apfel ist, kostet euch im schnitt 500 extra xD



Boah, das ist noch dümmer, wieder jemand, der NULL Peilung hat.

Schau dir vielleicht erst mal an, welche Hardware heutzutage in Apple/Macs drinsteckt .................... huch, sind ja Intel Quadcore Prozessoren bis hin zum i7, wie geht das dann und HUCH, da stecken ja auch ATI Grafikkarten/chips drin, kann doch gar nicht sein.

Naja, Leute wie du haben eben "Ahnung", andere das Wissen, von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. September 2010)

Warum steht da IBM Pc ?

Ganz klar PC, Mac ist nur einfach teuer. Ein PC bringt die gleiche Leistung bei richtiger benutztung. Bei 90% aller PC Probleme sitzt das Problem ja davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Sezulad (4. September 2010)

Mac W I N S


----------



## Felix^^ (4. September 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



iAuto xDDDDDDD genial XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. September 2010)

Ich habe nen iMac. Hatte davor immer Windows PCs und muss ehrlich sagen: ich vermisse es kein Stück.
Es lohnt sich insbesondere, wenn man marktführende Software nutzen möchte (Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro etc.) und Wert auf Komfort, Stabilität, Sicherheit und Kompatibilität legt.

Aber wir sind ja in nem "Gaming"-Forum, wo sowas nicht wichtig ist und daher gehe ich auf die ganzen Kinder mit ihren "Macs sind überteuerter Schrott und sowieso scheisse"-Kommentaren gar nicht erst ein!


----------



## Lloigorr (4. September 2010)

Ich bin genau deiner Meinung, Gauloises24! 
Ich selbst war früher Windows Verfechter mit selbstgebautem pc und so weiter. Vor mittlerweile 2 Jahren habe ich mir dann ein Mac gekauft (nach viel informieren und abwägen) und bin glücklich, dass ich umgestiegen bin. Das OS ist einfach besser aufgebaut und wesentlich schicker^^ vor allen war's schön, zuzusehen, wie bei vista und win7 immer mehr Schnickschnack vom Mac OS abgekupfert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch die Stabilität, verarbeitungsqualität und Sicherheit sprechen einfach für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich sind die Dinger von der preisleistung recht schwach, aber ich konnte darüber hinwegsehen hüstel

Und da wir hier vom wow spielen reden, kann ich sagen: Mac hat allein schon den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass man sich ein addon direkt spart, wenn man kein Windows Nutzer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na? Wer weiß wohl, welches ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## criatura (4. September 2010)

PC + Ubuntu!
Nicht ganz so Spielefreundlich, aber ansonsten einfach erste Sahne!
+ Kostenlos!
+ Intuitiv und mittlerweile auch für Linux-Laien problemlos nutzbar
+ Softwarecenter
+ Aktualisierungsverwaltung
+ Quasi keine Virenbedrohung
+ Superschnell
+ Von Haus aus multiple Desktops
+ ...
Wer allerdings Zocker ist, sollte lieber Windoof nutzen.

Bei einem Mac würde mich allerhöchstens das Design locken.


----------



## ProggerGott (4. September 2010)

LoL na klar Apple bringt IBM vorran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apple ist ja soo fortschrittlich und innovativ! hast du schon mal auf nem Mac Programmiert? neh dazu gibts Windoof, Mac ist ja viel zu fortschrittlich^^

Lustig wirds erst recht wenn man nem Mac versucht beizubringen, dass es noch eine Welt "auserhalb" seines kleinen Apfelkopfes gibt alá Microcontroller programmierung xD




sorry Jungs aber IPod/IPhone ok, die tuen DAS was sie sollen und auch nur DAS^^ Für anspruchsvollere Dinge muss man selbst Hand anlegen...

BTW: will keinen Beleidigen oder so, dass ist nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Task-Manager


----------



## Derulu (4. September 2010)

Kommt auf den MAC an...MACs mit PowerPC-Prozessoren bekommen mit Cataclysm keinen Support mehr und WoW ist auf denen nicht mehr spielbar. Aber welcher MAC hat heute noch PowerPC-Prozessoren


----------



## Xartoss (4. September 2010)

hmm mist ... kann nicht beides anklicken ...







zum gamen usw meinen "alten" PC

zum arbeiten nen mac *FG*


----------



## liquidz (4. September 2010)

ich nutze ebenfalls einen pc, und ausserdem ab wow cataclysm wird kein mac mehr unterstützt! der patch müsste demnächst kommen...bzw kurz nach dem pre patch


----------



## schmetti (4. September 2010)

Es wäre eine Auswahl beides noch nett gewesen.


----------



## Groar (4. September 2010)

Mac zum Arbeiten und den PC zum Spielen.


Nur wer seinen Mac auch ausreizt, hat kein Geld verschwendet...^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Es ist immer die gleiche Diskussion.
> Für Spiele mögen PCs einige Vorteile haben, grade was die Konfiguration angeht. Aber in Sachen Kompatibilität, Grafikanwendungen, Sicherheit und Stabilität des Systems macht kein PC einem Mac etwas vor.
> 
> Ja ich liebe meinen Mac



Das ist doch Humbug. Ein Mac ist genauso sicher oder unsicher, wie ein anderer PC. Es gibt nur viel mehr Schädlinge für Windows, weil Windows viel verbreiteter ist. Windows ist für Störenfriede einfach interessanter. Dennoch ist auch ein Mac genauso angreifbar. Belies dich mal etwas, bevor du sowas schreibst. Und Stabilität? Jo, magst du recht haben.
An was liegt das? Es gibt tausendmal mehr Software für Windows. Windows ist viel offener. Ich bin mit der Hardware nicht völlig eingeschränkt, sondern kann nehmen, was ich will. Schon mal versucht, ne normale Grafikkarte in nen Mac zu packen? Also, man sollte schon mall die Hintergründe beleuchten. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob alles aus einer Hand kommt und ich nichts anderes zulasse, oder ob das ganze zwar einem allgemeinen Standard folgt, dennoch aber tausend Hersteller irgendwelches Zeug dafür machen. Und Grafikbearbeitung kannst du auch auf einem normalen PC machen. Da brauch ich einen guten Monitor, ein gutes Programm und nen passenden Rechner. Apple sind nicht die einzigsten, die gute Programme für Grafiker haben.

Sorry, aber aus deiner Behauptung lese ich raus, dass ein PC mit Windows ne Spielekiste ist. Eine Behauptung, die meiner Meinung nach nur von Leuten kommen kann, die keinen blassen Dunst haben.
Ein PC hat seine primäre Daseinsberechtigung nicht als Spielemaschine. Ob da nun Linux, Windows oder sonst was darauf läuft. Schon mal ein paar dutzend professionelle IT-Firmen abgelaufen? In einer solchen arbeite auch ich und einen Mac wirst du da meist vergeblich suchen.


----------



## Jasyra1980 (4. September 2010)

Ich habe meine PS3 umgebaut um damit WoW zu Zocken. Geht richtig gut mit dem Pad der Playstation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne jetzt mal im ernst nutze nen PC.

So long...


----------



## Shamiden (4. September 2010)

mac ist an sich finde ich besser von der benutzerfreundlichkeit und so allerdings hat mac halt nich so viele spielmöglichkeiten .. ich hab nen imac und nen windows und mag mac mehr als windows


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> MAC ist ein computer der sich nur verkauft, weil die Leute entweder mit dem zufrieden sind was er bietet oder sie keinen Plan haben.
> Zum arbeiten ist MAC bestimmt nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich mich niemals dran setzen würde.
> 
> Ein PC ist zum zocken aber wesentlich besser geeignet. Dafür sprechen die Individualität der Komponentenzusammenstellung und man kann sogar Gurken via USB anschließen und der PC kann damit was anfangen.
> ...



Man kann an PC's und Mac's ja auch nur zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach hatten die Leute, die Macs hassen, selber noch nie einen und das trifft garantiert auch hier wieder zu. Ich bin nach 15 Jahren PC-Ärger auf Macs umgestiegen, einfach nur weil ichs mal wissen wollte. Heute ärger ich mich lediglich darüber, dass ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe. Macs sind nunmal nichts für den schmalen Geldbeutel aber für mich überwiegen die Vorteile einfach.

Ich hab z.Z. ein MacBook Pro und das Teil ist schlicht der Wahnsinn. Es wird nie heiß, man hört den Lüfter selbst beim Zocken nur wenns wirklich absolut still im Raum ist. Die Performance ist auf der höhe der Zeit und die Laufzeit gigantisch. Normal lad ich das Teil einmal über Nacht und benutz es dann anschliessend den ganzen Tag ohne einmal an die Steckdose zu müssen. Edelste Verarbeitung, wo man auch hinsieht. Da klappert nichts, da rauscht nichts, da surrt nichts, da überhitzt nichts. Und sollte doch mal was sein (was bei mir selbst bisher nie eingetreten ist) gehst in den nächsten Appelstore und bekommst das Teil auf Garantie repariert. Und ich weiß von Kollegen, dass die wirklich alles reparieren, selbst kaputte Spulen, wo andere Hersteller sagen "Tja, is halt so".

Auch über das Argument, Sicherheitslücken würden in OSX nicht gepatcht, kann ich nur lachen, alle 2-3 Wochen kommt ein größerer Sicherheitspatch und soviele Lücken wie "andere Produkte" hats nunmal schon von vornherein nicht^^ Im Gegenteil OSX ist eines der besten Bestriebssysteme, das ich je gesehen hab. Programme können sich nicht im System festsetzen, wie es bei Windows ja schon fast normal ist und funktionieren out of the Box. Es wird daher auch nie langsam. Wenn ihr das nicht glaubt, fragt doch mal einen alten Macuser wie man OSX neu aufsetzt, mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit weiß er das nicht, weil ers noch nie machen musste^^ Auch was Treiber angeht, das System ist perfekt auf den Mac abgestimmt, da muss man nichts herumschrauben und nichts funktioniert nur halbherzig.

Machen wir mal ein Beispiel, Drucker installieren:

Windows:
1. Drucker an den USB-Port anschliessen.
2. Fenster, dass Windows neue Hardware erkannt hat wegklicken.
3. Fenster, dass nicht nochmal nach Treibern online gesucht werden soll wegklicken. (Was trotzdem immer passiert, egal was man drückt...).
4. Bestätige, dass man sich wirklich 100% sicher ist, dass man den scheiss Dialog beenden will...
5. 300MB Treiber (Selbst für einen Drucker heute normal da 50 Adwareprogramme drauf sind...) von Herstellerseite herunterladen / Treiber-CD einlegen.
6. Bestätigen dass die Software schadhaft sein könnte und man sie trotzdem installiren will.
7. Bestätige, dass neu erkannte Treiber installiert werden sollen.
8. Warten...
9. Neustarten
10. Konfigurationsmanager der Druckersoftware durchlaufen lassen, weil er einem sonst bei jedem Neustart wieder piesackt...
11. Sämtliche Adware deinstallieren, die aber teilweise an die Treiber gekoppelt ist und sich nicht deinstallieren lässt.
12. Fertig

OSX:
1. Drucker anschliessen.
2. Fertig (Das ist kein Witz, man muss nicht ein einziges Mal etwas klicken).

Das war jetzt nur mal ein kleiner Auszug aus den Leben als Mac-User. Ich liebe meinen Mac einfach und ob ihr ihn hasst ist mir sowas von scheiss egal, das glaubt ihr gar nicht. Ich werd mich auch nicht streiten, denn 90% von euch hatten garantiert noch nie einen Mac und warum sollte ich mich mit Leuten streiten, die einfach keine Ahnung haben (auch wenn sie noch so sehr davon überzeugt sind...) ?


----------



## deluc (4. September 2010)

Ich würde Mac nutzen wenn sie einfach nicht so teuer wären. Daher nutze ich einen Windows PC.

e:


Butterfinger schrieb:


> Machen wir mal ein Beispiel, Drucker installieren:
> 
> Windows:
> 1. Drucker an den USB-Port anschliessen.
> ...



Ist beim 7er Windows aber quasi genau so wie bei OSX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katerli (4. September 2010)

Ich benutze zurzeit Pc, will aber später ein iMac


----------



## Derulu (4. September 2010)

yeah...

Steve Jobs 's god...isn't he?


*ironie off* 


Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, installiert einfach mal ein USB-HSDPA-Modem auf einem Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja es geht oft einfacher als bei einem PC und ja er ist schon edel...aber...es ist nicht alles und jeder mit Mac kompatibel ...siehe HSDPA-Modem (obwohl das mit Mac-Software ausgeliefert wird)


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Ich habe ausschließlich einem Mac genutzt als ich das damals gespielt habe.

Leute die Mac´s veruteilen und als Designed und zu teuer abstempeln haben sich nie wirklich mit der Sache befasst.
Ich kann mir meinen Mac zum Beispiel nicht mehr wegdenken.
Nie Virenprobleme.
Einfaches anschließen aller Externen Geräte.
LOGIC 9
und stehts das Gefühl haben ein sauberes System zu benutzen ohne zugemüllte Registrierung.
Ich Liebe meinen Mac und in Verbindung mit meinem Iphone nicht mehr wegzudenken.


Wenn ich mir nur die Installation anschaue.

Windows:

Betriebssystem aufsetzen
Treiber Installieren
Dann online gehen und die aktuellen Treiber installieren *lach*
nach dem ersten Windows 7 start 35 updates installieren
dann die noch danach kommen

Mac:

Betriebssystem aufsetzen
auf Software update schauen obs was neues gibt und installieren
Fertig


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Windows:
> 1. Drucker an den USB-Port anschliessen.
> 2. Fenster, dass Windows neue Hardware erkannt hat wegklicken.
> 3. Fenster, dass nicht nochmal nach Treibern online gesucht werden soll wegklicken. (Was trotzdem immer passiert, egal was man drückt...).
> ...



Fazit:
Windows=für Könner
MAC OS=für Pc Deppen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## criatura (4. September 2010)

> Machen wir mal ein Beispiel, Drucker installieren:
> 
> Windows:
> 1. Drucker an den USB-Port anschliessen.
> ...




Willkommen im Jahr 2010. Was du da schilderst erinnert mich an Windows 98, maximal noch an Windows XP (in ganz seltenen Fällen merkwürdiger Peripherie-Geräte). Seit Vista, geschweige denn Win7 ist dieser Zustand längst Vergangenheit. Bei Ubuntu musste ich bisher auch weder einen Treiber installieren, noch irgendwelche Dialogfenster durchlaufen. Anschließen und fertig. Gleiches gilt für die Installation von Email-Konten in Outlook o.ä. - In der Benutzerfreundlichkeit hat sich da schon einiges getan.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

criatura schrieb:


> Willkommen im Jahr 2010. Was du da schilderst erinnert mich an Windows 98, maximal noch an Windows XP (in ganz seltenen Fällen merkwürdiger Peripherie-Geräte). Seit Vista, geschweige denn Win7 ist dieser Zustand längst Vergangenheit. Bei Ubuntu musste ich bisher auch weder einen Treiber installieren, noch irgendwelche Dialogfenster durchlaufen. Anschließen und fertig. Gleiches gilt für die Installation von Email-Konten in Outlook o.ä. - In der Benutzerfreundlichkeit hat sich da schon einiges getan.



Ja aber beim Mac hast Du alles bereits im Betriebssystem drinn, wärend ich bei Windows 7 vergebens nach einem Emailclienten suchen darf.
Schließe ich mein Iphone an und will meine Emailkonten syncen gibs schon wieder Probleme denn weder Windows Mail was man seid Vista erst runterladen muss warum auch immer noch Thunderbird werden über Itunes erkannt.
Oulook soll wohl gehen aber das is mir zu Hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, installiert einfach mal ein USB-HSDPA-Modem auf einem Mac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, "ein" UMTS-Modem. Ich garantier dir, "ein" anderes wird funktionieren. Hast halt in die Tonne gegriffen. Schlechte Software ist nunmal schlechte software, könnt ich dir aus meinen fast 20 Jahren PC erfahrung duzende Beispiele nennen. Und lasst doch mal den Steve Jobs in Ruhe, der is nur der Chef von Apple, er entwickelt sie nicht, das machen andere...


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Windows=für Könner
> MAC OS=für Pc Deppen.
> 
> ...



Zieh mal Lieber keine Fazits denn ich brauche meinen Mac weil es das Bearbeitungsprogramm Logic nicht für den PC gibt und wer das kennt weiß das es eines wenn nicht sogar das Musikbearbeitungsprogramm für Studios ist.
Also ist Dein Fazit irgendwie fürn Arsch, denn seid wann ist Magix Musikmaker für Könner und Logic 9 für Deppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinklstyn (4. September 2010)

Mac=crapPC ftw!


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Hinklstyn schrieb:


> Mac=crapPC ftw!



Ok, kommst grad von der Schule? Wie wars?



*seuftz*


----------



## Derulu (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ja aber beim Mac hast Du alles bereits im Betriebssystem drinn, wärend ich bei Windows 7 vergebens nach einem Emailclienten suchen darf.
> Schließe ich mein Iphone an und will meine Emailkonten syncen gibs schon wieder Probleme denn weder Windows Mail was man seid Vista erst runterladen muss warum auch immer noch Thunderbird werden über Itunes erkannt.
> Oulook soll wohl gehen aber das is mir zu Hässlich
> 
> ...



xD..du schließt ein Apple-Gerät, das für die Kommunikation mit Apple-Geräten ausgerichtet und perfektioniert wurde an ein anderes System und wunderst dich dann, dass ein Apple-Programm auf dem anderen System nicht das gleich tut wie auf einem Apple? Hab' ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Derulu (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Ja, "ein" UMTS-Modem. Ich garantier dir, "ein" anderes wird funktionieren. Hast halt in die Tonne gegriffen. Schlechte Software ist nunmal schlechte software, könnt ich dir aus meinen fast 20 Jahren PC erfahrung duzende Beispiele nennen. Und lasst doch mal den Steve Jobs in Ruhe, der is nur der Chef von Apple, er entwickelt sie nicht, das machen andere...



Aber die Apple-Jünger vergöttern ihn nun mal als wie wenn er die Geräte mit einem Fingerschnippen erschaffen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Hm..soweit ich weiß ist Huawei so ziemlich der weltweite Marktführer im Bereich UMTS-Modem (zumindest hier in Österreich kriegst du egal bei welchen Netzbetreiber praktisch nichts anderes mehr)


Achja ich hab nicht gesagt, dass Apple schlecht ist..nur dass nicht _immer_ alles so supitoll ist, wie manche Applefanatiker uns glauben machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...beide Systeme haben Vor- un Nachteile


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> xD..du schließt ein Apple-Gerät, das für die Kommunikation mit Apple-Geräten ausgerichtet und perfektioniert wurde an ein anderes System und wunderst dich dann, dass ein Apple-Programm auf dem anderen System nicht das gleich tut wie auf einem Apple? Hab' ich das richtig verstanden?



Ja natürlich.
Aber ich glaube es gibt auch Safari und Itunes sowie Quicktime für den PC habe ich recht?
Natürlich läuft das Systemintern immer besser aber mich hat die Tatsache geärgert das es überhauptnicht funktioniert hat.

Ich bin kein PC Hasser aber ich mag auch keine Viren und unnötige Zeitlastige Installationen sowie Konfigurationen.
Das raubt mir alles meine Zeit fürs Wesentliche.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ok, kommst grad von der Schule? Wie wars?
> 
> 
> 
> *seuftz*



Streit dich doch ned mit solchen Leuten. Der ist nur beleidigt, weil ihm seine Eltern nie einen Mac geschenkt hatten und er deshalb in der Schule bei seinen Klassenkammeraden ned mitspielen durfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (4. September 2010)

Herereus schrieb:


> Beides. Kommt drauf an, wo ich gerade bin. Und: ich verstehe nicht, warum man immer über das fremde System schimpfen muss. Beide Systeme haben ihre Pros und Contras...



Bingo
seh ich auch so
hab zuhause nen PC und für unterwegs nen macbook und komme mit beiden super klar


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Streit dich doch ned mit solchen Leuten. Der ist nur beleidigt, weil ihm seine Eltern nie einen Mac geschenkt hatten und er deshalb in der Schule bei seinen Klassenkammeraden ned mitspielen durfte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man bist Du gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*schmunzel*


----------



## MrBlaki (4. September 2010)

Normale Pcs sind und werden immer besser als MACs sein.
Bei Macs zahlst du mehr für den Namen als für die enthaltene Hardware.
Sie sehen vielleicht toll aus, das wars leider aber auch meistens.

Und wer hier labert das MAC einfacher und schneller ist...ehm.
Naja also ich hatte meinen Drucker innerhalb von 2 Minuten fertig angeschlossen.
Windows 7 Ftw sag ich mal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Zieh mal Lieber keine Fazits denn ich brauche meinen Mac weil es das Bearbeitungsprogramm Logic nicht für den PC gibt und wer das kennt weiß das es eines wenn nicht sogar das Musikbearbeitungsprogramm für Studios ist.
> Also ist Dein Fazit irgendwie fürn Arsch, denn seid wann ist Magix Musikmaker für Könner und Logic 9 für Deppen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha nur weil ein Logic 9 Schwundel nicht für Windows gibt ist PC schlechter als MAC? LOL


----------



## Manotis (4. September 2010)

Pc da ich den ganzen apple hype nicht verstehe und ich mir da keine Sorgen machen muss ob alle Spiele drauf laufen.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> aha nur weil ein Logic 9 Schwundel nicht für Windows gibt ist PC schlechter als MAC? LOL



Habe ich nie so geschrieben. Bleib bei der Warheit.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm..soweit ich weiß ist Huawei so ziemlich der weltweite Marktführer im Bereich UMTS-Modem (zumindest hier in Österreich kriegst du egal bei welchen Netzbetreiber praktisch nichts anderes mehr)



Sowas ähnliches dachte ich mir auch als ich mir meine erste Haupauge TV-Karte gekauft hatte. Man sollte kaum glauben, dass eine Firma, die es schon so lange gibt, so einen Schrott verkauft. Hab von denen insgesamt 2 Karten gekauft und bei beiden war die Software der letzte Rotz. Wenn dir das Beispiel nicht reicht, schau dir Microsoft an. Die entwickeln jetzt schon 30 Jahre Software und wirklich viel taugt sie heute noch nicht.


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Wer sagt das MAC ansich einfacher und schneller ist als der PC hat auf einfache sicht recht aber nur weil mac alles kontrolliert das Board, die CPU, den Ram ... 
Beim PC hast du die Totale wahl und kannst dir das aussuchen was du brauchst und haben möchtest
Bei der Software liefert mac auch mehr mt aber kostet halt auch mehr und so sachen wie Outlook.... was Microsoft sowiso kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt is auch nur in der EU nicht von anfang an dabei was en bischen gemein is weil MS für das bessere Produkt bestraft wird und dann den Usern wieder die guten Programme weggenommen werden müssen.
Ach ja und das mit den Haks und Viren ist sehr einfach wer is denn so doof und schreibt Viren für ca 1% der gesamten Computer der welt das is das selbe wie mit Linux es lohnt einfach nich
Und sobalt es ins Netzwerk geht is der PC sowiso weit weit weit überlegen


----------



## Cold Play (4. September 2010)

ich hab nen normalen windows-pc unterm tisch.mac ist mir insgesamt zu teuer und für spieler ist es eh ungeeignet... zumindest wenn es um die menge der spiele geht(vor 2 wochen Bioshock (teil 1) für 45 euro bei media markt gesehen... insgesamt sind es sicherlich keine 30 aktuellen spiele die für mac erschienen sind in deutschland).

und auch das mit dem hardware problem lässt mich eher zu windows zu tendieren. bei mac kann man nicht mal eben eine x-beliebige grafikkarte oder cpu verbauen.

und solange diese beiden sachen nicht an windows heranreichen, werde ich nicht mal eine überlegung anstellen mir einen mac anzuschaffen... da würde ich lieber linux nehmen^^

mfg

Cold


----------



## oOSpeX (4. September 2010)

Das Bild sagt alles was zu dem Sachverhalt zu sagen bleibt...Warum einen schlechten PC, bei dem man nichts pimpen kann und der mich ca keinem spiel kompatibel ist kaufen?Nur weil er weiß ist und nen Apfel drauf hat?Mac user sind Wannabes :/


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

naja bei mir müste mac da noch viel mehr fehler an ihrem system ausbügeln
und bevpr das Passiert is der gute Herr Jobs lang unter der erde


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Boah, das ist noch dümmer, wieder jemand, der NULL Peilung hat.
> 
> Schau dir vielleicht erst mal an, welche Hardware heutzutage in Apple/Macs drinsteckt .................... huch, sind ja Intel Quadcore Prozessoren bis hin zum i7, wie geht das dann und HUCH, da stecken ja auch ATI Grafikkarten/chips drin, kann doch gar nicht sein.
> 
> Naja, Leute wie du haben eben "Ahnung", andere das Wissen, von daher passt das schon.



wieso, er hat doch recht, wenn in einem Mac eine core i7 und nen high ende grafikkarte drin ist, dann kostet dich der spaß auf apples seite 2400€ ca. für den preis kriegst du nen Pc mit 2 highend grafikarten im SLI oder Crossfire sowie nen core i7 und auch sonst nur highend komponenten . Am ende stehst du vielleicht sogar noch mit geld in der Hand da und holst dir ordentliche peripheriegeräte dafür und musst dich nicht mit na eintastenmaus rumärgern


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Das Bild sagt alles was zu dem Sachverhalt zu sagen bleibt...Warum einen schlechten PC, bei dem man nichts pimpen kann und der mich ca keinem spiel kompatibel ist kaufen?Nur weil er weiß ist und nen Apfel drauf hat?Mac user sind Wannabes :/



Das Bild sagt mir das Du keine Ahnung hast und einfach nur mitredest denn von wann ist das Bild? Von vor 2 Jahren oder was?


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> ich hab nen normalen windows-pc unterm tisch.mac ist mir insgesamt zu teuer und für spieler ist es eh ungeeignet... zumindest wenn es um die menge der spiele geht(vor 2 wochen Bioshock (teil 1) für 45 euro bei media markt gesehen... insgesamt sind es sicherlich keine 30 aktuellen spiele die für mac erschienen sind in deutschland).



Das viele Spieleentwickler ihre Spiele nicht für OSX portieren ist ja nicht die Schuld von Apple. Allerdings ist die Tendenz dank steigendem Verbreitungsgrad der Macs und besseren Entwicklertools steigend. Wennde halt mitm Mac zocken willst machst dir Windows drauf, ist ja auch kein Problem. Ist natürlich nicht gerade eine schön Lösung, das stimmt wohl. Bin jetzt selbst nicht gerade n Hardcorezocker aber ich kann halt verzichten. Wenns was für den Mac nicht gibt, kanns nichts taugen, also kauf ichs nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Ich sag vorsichtshalber mal dazu, dass das ein Scherz ist)


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wieso, er hat doch recht, wenn in einem Mac eine core i7 und nen high ende grafikkarte drin ist, dann kostet dich der spaß auf apples seite 2400€ ca. für den preis kriegst du nen Pc mit 2 highend grafikarten im SLI oder Crossfire sowie nen core i7 und auch sonst nur highend komponenten . Am ende stehst du vielleicht sogar noch mit geld in der Hand da und holst dir ordentliche peripheriegeräte dafür und musst dich nicht mit na eintastenmaus rumärgern



Seh ich änlich und zusätzlich kriegst dü für PCs auch den besseren Ram und die Besseren CPUs und hast sogar die wahl ob du ne AMD oder ne Intel CPU 
und das wichtigst is auch das die Absoluten High End CPUs bei Mac nie verfügbar sind bei PCs kriegst du schon 6 Kerne wenn du das willst
bei Mac auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Zodttd (4. September 2010)

Hat nicht wirklich was mit WoW zu tun weil ich mir keinen Mac oder PC dazu anschaffe nur um zu zocken..

Außerdem wird das so ein Flamewarthread à la iPhone oder Android und Xbox oder Playstation..


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Das viele Spieleentwickler ihre Spiele nicht für OSX portieren ist ja nicht die Schuld von Apple. Allerdings ist die Tendenz dank steigendem Verbreitungsgrad der Macs und besseren Entwicklertools steigend. Wennde halt mitm Mac zocken willst machst dir Windows drauf, ist ja auch kein Problem. Ist natürlich nicht gerade eine schön Lösung, das stimmt wohl. Bin jetzt selbst nicht gerade n Hardcorezocker aber ich kann halt verzichten. Wenns was für den Mac nicht gibt, kanns nichts taugen, also kauf ichs nicht^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vielleicht das nich aber da der grundcode überhaupt nich von Appel is naja wenn man billige sachen dazu kauft...


----------



## Annovella (4. September 2010)

Apple suckt. Ist nur für Schnösel ohne jegliche PC Kenntniss.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Seh ich änlich und zusätzlich kriegst dü für PCs auch den besseren Ram und die Besseren CPUs und hast sogar die wahl ob du ne AMD oder ne Intel CPU
> und das wichtigst is auch das die Absoluten High End CPUs bei Mac nie verfügbar sind bei PCs kriegst du schon 6 Kerne wenn du das willst
> bei Mac auch
> 
> ...



Bei Mac bekommst du atm 12 Kerne... http://www.apple.com/de/macpro/ Man muss es sich halt leisten können^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (4. September 2010)

Ich nutze wie wohl 99% der WOW Spieler einen PC. Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte und nicht aus Kostengründen den PC nehmen würde hätte ich auf jeden Fall einen MAC. Aber für den Normal User ist ein MAC viel zu teuer. Fast schon unbezahlbar. 
Aber Technisch spricht alles für den Apple Rechner.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Ich finde diese Diskussion witzig, ist genau das gleiche wie die mit den Handys.
Ne menge Leute schreiben das Iphone ist Kacke, Apple bla und blub....wenn ich mir jedoch alle anderen Anbiter ATM anschaue:

Alle haben sie ein Touchscreen
Samsung sogar ein Appstore *lach*
Selbst Die Homescreens sehen gleich aus ect.

Fakt ist für mich:
Zum Spielen nehme ich meinen PC wegen der DirektX unterstützung.
Zum Arbeiten jedoch immer den Mac weil ich einfach das Gefühl habe das nichts so schnell kaputt geht und dank der nicht Existenten Viren, mir ein Gefühl von Sicherheit vermittelt wird.

Mac ist teuer, klar, jedoch bekommt man bei einem Macbook Pro:

Tolles Design
Hochwertiges Aluminium Gehäuse
An die Hardware angepasstes Betriebssystem.
Ein Betriebssystem voll von Tools die man sich sonst kaufen müsste


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Bei Mac bekommst du atm 12 Kerne... http://www.apple.com/de/macpro/ Man muss es sich halt leisten können^^




ok das hatte ich nich gemeint das is ja mit Xeons das geht bei windows doch schon seit bestimmt 5 Jahren ich meinte auf einer normalen consumer CPU
workstations sind ja immer wesendlich leistungsstärker und viel teurer


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2010)

12 rechenkerne xD da geht apple aber wirklich auf dummfang. jemand der sich das holt der muss ja sonst wie viele grafikprogramme nebenbei laufen lassen damit er das auch nur ansatzweise ausnutzen kann. und wenn er sowas tatsächlich amcht , dann kann er für das geld aus einem pc wesentlich mehr power raus holen


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Tolles Design
> Hochwertiges Aluminium Gehäuse
> An die Hardware angepasstes Betriebssystem.
> Ein Betriebssystem voll von Tools die man sich sonst kaufen müsste



Da würde ich dir bei der Hardware zustimmen aber ich will eigendlich kein System was nur mit einer ganz bestimmten Hardware funktioniert wenn morgen Seagate sagt sie werfen einfach mal bezahlbare SSDs auf den MArkt kann ich bei nem Windows Laptop einfach sagen alte Platte raus SSD rein bei Mac geht das nun mal nich und das is halt mit allen teilen so
Und bei der Software sehe ich es so das is nich alle mögliche software dabei haben will das machts nur unübersichtlich und nerft auf dauer
Ich installier mir immer das was ich brauche für das meiste gibts in der Windows Welt sowiso gute freeware oder ich kaufe halt die eine Software die genau das dabei hat was ich will


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 12 rechenkerne xD da geht apple aber wirklich auf dummfang. jemand der sich das holt der muss ja sonst wie viele grafikprogramme nebenbei laufen lassen damit er das auch nur ansatzweise ausnutzen kann. und wenn er sowas tatsächlich amcht , dann kann er für das geld aus einem pc wesentlich mehr power raus holen




Sorry aber da muss ich alls Mac hasser leider auch sagen das is kein dummenfang und das gibts bei PC auch diese workstations sind meist für 3D Entwicklungen gedacht wo auch so viel Leistung gebraucht und genutzt wird
Ok aber bei einem hast du natürlich Recht der PC mit 12 Kernen is wesendlich günstiger


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 12 rechenkerne xD da geht apple aber wirklich auf dummfang. jemand der sich das holt der muss ja sonst wie viele grafikprogramme nebenbei laufen lassen damit er das auch nur ansatzweise ausnutzen kann. und wenn er sowas tatsächlich amcht , dann kann er für das geld aus einem pc wesentlich mehr power raus holen



Langsam wirds echt idiotisch, der eine heult rum, bei Apple gäbe es nicht genug Rechenpower, der nächste behauptet soviel Rechenpower bräuchte niemand. Entscheidet euch mal... Und btw, arbeit mal mit Renderingtools, da bist du über deine 12 Kerne mehr als nur froh. Denn wie der Name Mac "Pro" schon vermuten lässt, ist er nichts für Leute, die noch nicht mitbekommen haben, dass man mit einem PC mehr machen kann als nur spielen...


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> wenn morgen Seagate sagt sie werfen einfach mal bezahlbare SSDs auf den MArkt kann ich bei nem Windows Laptop einfach sagen alte Platte raus SSD rein bei Mac geht das nun mal nich



Was erzählst du denn da? Klar kannst du die Festplatte austauschen...


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Was erzählst du denn da? Klar kannst du die Festplatte austauschen...




Sorry aber ne SSD is keine einfache Festplatte die funktioniert en bischen anders weshalb die großen Hersteller auch recht vorsichtig damit sind
Und was is mit allen anderen Teilen CPU, RAM oder Grafikkarte


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Sorry aber ne SSD is keine einfache Festplatte die funktioniert en bischen anders weshalb die großen Hersteller auch recht vorsichtig damit sind
> Und was is mit allen anderen Teilen CPU, RAM oder Grafikkarte



Laber doch keinen Blödsinn daher. Apple bieteten alle ihre Geräte auch mit SSDs an. Wie die Festplatte intern arbeitet spielt auch überhaupt keine Rolle, die Schnittstellen sind genormt. In den Laptops kannste nicht einfach so alles tauschen, das kannst aber in den wenigsten. CPU lässt sich upgraden, Ram auch. Grafikkarte soweit ich wei nicht. In den Mac Pro-Rechnern kannst fast alles upgraden, nur bei der Grafikkarte hat man leider nicht die freie Auswahl.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Zum Arbeiten jedoch immer den Mac weil ich einfach das Gefühl habe das nichts so schnell kaputt geht und dank der nicht Existenten Viren, mir ein Gefühl von Sicherheit vermittelt wird.



Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass in deiner Traumwelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Mac OS ist nicht angreifbar. Nein! Du hast echt mal sowas von Ahnung.



Krischak schrieb:


> ok das hatte ich nich gemeint das is ja mit Xeons das geht bei windows doch schon seit bestimmt 5 Jahren ich meinte auf einer normalen consumer CPU
> workstations sind ja immer wesendlich leistungsstärker und viel teurer



Das sind für Server ausgelegte Nehalem-CPU's. Und es sind zwei mit je sechs Kernen. Nichts anderes gibt es nicht. Ob Apple oder sonst wer, sie haben alle nur Zugriff auf CPU's, welche Intel halt nun mal so anbietet. Aber im Prinzip ist so ein Xeon nicht viel anders, als die normale CPU. Sie sind halt selektiert. Ein Server läuft nun mal dauerhaft.


----------



## Creeb (4. September 2010)

Ich bleibe dem Mac treu


----------



## Bloodletting (4. September 2010)

Definitiv PC.

Da fällt mir ein Bild ein, dass ich hier leider nicht posten darf.Jedenfalls liegt auf dem Bild ein nackter Mann mit hochgestrecktem Hintern auf einer Massage-Liege.
Um ihm herum stehen gut 20 andere nackte Männer, bereit für die Action. 

Neben dem Bild steht so viel wie: "See this - what do?"
Und die epische Antwort darauf: "Leave the Apple-Store."

Ich hab so aufm Boden gelegen. xD


Und als Zusatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Langsam wirds echt idiotisch, der eine heult rum, bei Apple gäbe es nicht genug Rechenpower, der nächste behauptet soviel Rechenpower bräuchte niemand. Entscheidet euch mal... Und btw, arbeit mal mit Renderingtools, da bist du über deine 12 Kerne mehr als nur froh. Denn wie der Name Mac "Pro" schon vermuten lässt, ist er nichts für Leute, die noch nicht mitbekommen haben, dass man mit einem PC mehr machen kann als nur spielen...



ich für meinen teil habe nicht gesagt das apple nicht genug rechenpower hat, der kann so gut sein wie halt ein pc, aber apple ist deutlich überteuert . und wie schon oben geschrieben nehme ich dann doch lieber ein pc wenn er denn schon 12 kerne haben muss, wobei ich es dennoch selbst für grafikprogramme für unnötig halte.
fakt ist einfach mal das ein mac lediglich für die plug n play leute das optimum ist, wer sich mit hardware auseinander setzt der kommt mit einer eigenen pc konfiguration deutlich weiter. nur für design und kabelkomfort bezahl ich sicherlich nicht mehr und verzichte auf eine offene plattform


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Apple hat die gleiche Rechenpower, wie jeder andere auch. Ein Intel ist eben ein Intel. Und eine ATI 5770 ist eine 5770. Auch, wenn Apple ihr eigenes Bios haben. Nur, dass ich eine 5770 halt für 120-140 Euro kaufen kann und ich im Apple-Store von einer 5670 zu einer 5750 allein schon 130 Euro Aufpreis zahle. Eigenes Bios lässt grüßen. Und wenn einen IMac mit i5 760 möchte, dann zahle ich bei Apple halt 2000 Euro und hab ne 5750er ATI dabei.

Bau ich mir nen normalen Rechner selbst, dann komme ich selbst mit einer ATI5870 mit 1000 Euro hin. Dann hab ich noch 1000 Euro für den Monitor und ja, hier verwendet Apple keine billigen TN-Panel, sondern IPS.
Aber für 1000 Euro kauf ich mir nen Monitor, wo auch das Apple-Panel nicht im Ansatz rankommt.


----------



## Avaranji (4. September 2010)

Zuerst sollte man einmal "PC" von "Windoofs" trennen. Die PC-Hardware ist nicht das Betriebssystem. Sowohl auf Apple als auch (lol) auf gängiger Computer-Hardware läuft Windows als Betriebssystem. Apple hat ein selbstständiges Betriebssystem entwickelt, nämlich das MacOS, welches ausschliesslich auf Apple läuft. PC-Hardware mag in der Game-Sparte durchaus leistungsfähiger sein und bietet auch ein grösseres Angebot an Komponenten, ist jedoch auf Windows beschränkt.

Der Rest ist Geschichte… 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Avaranji schrieb:


> Apple hat ein selbstständiges Betriebssystem entwickelt,


Das auf Linux basiert... die haben den Kern selber nicht mal entwickelt. rofl


----------



## Zroxx (4. September 2010)

Ich sag nur:

PC ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avaranji (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das auf Linux basiert... die haben den Kern selber nicht mal entwickelt. rofl



Sorry, das MacOS existiert seit 1984, da hat Linus Torvalds noch mit Lego gespielt. Ausserdem erhebt Linux den Anspruch ein OpenSource Projekt zu sein. Was aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielt… da Linux geschenkt ist und Blizzard keinen WoW-Client für das OS anbietet.

Wenn ich mir Windows 7 anschaue muss ich mich nicht wirklich fragen wer (Microsoft) hier von wem (Apple) geklaut hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das auf Linux basiert... die haben den Kern selber nicht mal entwickelt. rofl



BSD != Linux

Aber das macht bei dem geballten Halbwissen hier wohl den Bock nicht mehr fett...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Sagte der so Einfallsreichen namen wie Butterfinger hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ganz vergssen, ich gebe auch zu das ich mich nicht mit Mac Crap perfekte auskenne will ich auch net, für was auch so Schund brauch kein Schwein.


----------



## Zerran (4. September 2010)

lol, in nem PC vs Mac thread wird über Windows vs MacOs gestritten 
es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man genau mit seinem Computer anstellen will. Wenn man damit Arbeiten möchte, ist ein Mac sehr enpfehlenswert, weil man das Betriebssystem haben will und so nett sein sollte, Apple dafür auch Geld zu geben. Will etwas anderes machen, sollte man sich einen PC besorgen, weil man so weniger ausgibt und dann nen Linux/Windows/Ubuntu/whatever draufbraten kann


----------



## Foldred (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Windows an die macht! Tot den Mac User! also ja ich benutze PC!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man tatsächlich Windows benutzen sollte, dann kann man damit rechnen, dass keine, aber auch wirklich KEINE EINZIGE eingebaute Funktion des Betriebssystems, fehlerfrei funktioniert. This is Warhamm...ööhm Windoof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich benutze selbst auch Windows, sogar Vista, aber auch nur, weil ich das Betriebssystem gratis bekommen habe und den PC eher fürs Spielen als fürs Arbeiten benutze.


----------



## Howjin15 (4. September 2010)

Ich bin ma ehrlich und frage...was isn Mac? ok... bin sofort wieder da ich gehs googeln und link euch dann was ich rausgefunden hab XD

Ne also ich finde PC sehr gut und er reicht für meine WoW spielerischen bedrüftnisse wärend Dreamwalker 25er bei AE ohne ende lagfrei spielen zu können bei der höchsteingestellten grafik ?=) <3 <3

dafür hasse ich meinen lappi auf dem ich grad sitzen muss weil mein i net weg is und ich am Wlan meiner eltern häng....der neue PC hat kein Wan eh ._.


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (4. September 2010)

Ich habe einen PC mit Windows 7, würde ihn aber liebend gern gegen einen Mac umtauschen. Ist nicht so, dass der Pc bzw. Windows schlecht ist ganz im Gegenteil, aber ich bin von der Funktionalität von macs vollstens überzeugt. Alles was sie anbieten funktioniert perfekt, die Oberfläche ist immer ein Tick praktischer und simpler als bei Windows. Außerdem arbeite ich viel mit Bildbearbeitung und mache nebenher noch viel Musik(Dubstep und Deathcore) und da sind die Macs nun mal dem PC um weiten vorraus. Außerdem haben so gut wie alle aus meiner Band Macbooks und diese sind noch nie abgestürzt. Wenn ich daran denke wie oft mein PC schon abgestürzt ist <.<.

Wer natürlich nur am zocken ist sollte natürlich auf einen PC bzw. Windows zurückgreifen.

lg


----------



## MewMewMewtu (4. September 2010)

Also Windows ist ein Gamer Betriebsystem. Ich denke das die meisten Leute dieses System Privat benutzen.
Mac ist dagegen ein PC zum Arbeiten (bei den ganzen CSI Krimis benutzen die alle Mac).

Wenn du mit MAC ein spiel spielen willst musst du dir das Extra bestellen (Is sogar Teurer als normal).
Was mich am Mac besonders stört ist diese Eintasten Maus... 

Ihr habt schon recht. Vieles von Windows wurde bei Mac abgekuckt aber ich glaube andersrum isses genauso...

so far...

PS: Ich benutze Windoof^^


----------



## Lo-G (4. September 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Was mich am Mac besonders stört ist diese Eintasten Maus...



Zur Eintastenmaus bist du als Mac-User doch gar nicht gezwungen.  BTW - Mit dem Apple Mac wurde damals auch die erste Computer-Maus erfunden.

Aber um das ganze aber noch etwas "auf die Spitze zu treiben". Mac-User kommen mittlerweile sogar mit Mäusen komplett *OHNE* Tasten aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://store.apple.com/de/product/MB829Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTMzNzY2NTE


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Also Windows ist ein Gamer Betriebsystem. Ich denke das die meisten Leute dieses System Privat benutzen.
> Mac ist dagegen ein PC zum Arbeiten (bei den ganzen CSI Krimis benutzen die alle Mac).



LOL...es wird immer lächerlicher, hier im Thread. Windows ist also ein Gamer-OS? Klar! Und dann beziehst du dich auch noch auf irgendwelche Billigserien? Schon mal was von Schleichwerbung gehört, du Genie?
Wenn ich mal so daran denke, wieviel Leute bei uns in der Entwicklungsabteilung mit einem Mac OS arbeiten, dann...lass mich mal kurz nachdenken! Mmh...keiner! Und was läuft so im RZ? Da wäre Linux, FreeBSD, Microsoft Server, aber ein Mac OS wirst du auch da vergeblich suchen.

Ein PC ist generell primär nicht zum spielen gedacht. Das verwechselt du wohl mit Konsolen. Klar gibt es inzwischen auch spieletechnisch Anforderungen an ein System wie Windows, denen sie nachkommen müssen.
Aber Windows als Spieleplattform zu bezeichnen, kann an Lächerlichkeit ja wohl kaum noch überboten werden.

Wobei...wenn es einen Ort gibt, wo derartige Behauptungen an Schwachsinnigkeit noch überboten werden können, dann ganz sicher hier im Wow-Forum. Man darf gespannt sein.

Stay tuned!



Lo-G schrieb:


> Zur Eintastenmaus bist du als Mac-User doch gar nicht gezwungen. BTW - Mit dem Apple Mac wurde damals auch die erste Computer-Maus erfunden.
> 
> Aber um das ganze aber noch etwas "auf die Spitze zu treiben". Mac-User kommen mittlerweile sogar mit Mäusen komplett *OHNE* Tasten aus.
> 
> ...



Geil! Brauch ich! Die Maus für noch weniger Feedback. Darauf warte ich schon seit ich denken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A. Andara (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Geil! Brauch ich! Die Maus für noch weniger Feedback. Darauf warte ich schon *seit ich denken kann*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anscheinend kannst du es aber nicht, sonst würdest du nämlich den Kommentar über dir verstehen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sagte der so Einfallsreichen namen wie Butterfinger hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagte der, der so einen einfallsreichen Namen wie Sam_Fischer hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: @Klos

Der einzige, der hier regelmäßig die Schwachsinnigkeit in diesem Forum noch weiter überbietet bist eindeutig du selbst^^


----------



## hexxhexx (4. September 2010)

Ich spiele und arbeite mit Windows und Mac (MacBook Pro)

Ich würde gerne die Windosen abgeben und gegen iMac tauschen.

Was heißt teurer?
Ja , der Anschaffungspreis ist höher aber mit verbleichbarer Hardware ist der MAc schneller; anders: mit weniger Hardware ist ein Mac mindestens genauso schnell. Mac ist sparsamer mit Platten- und Speicherplatz.

Installieren und Schrott in der Registry? Nix; Proggies sind als DiskImage auf der Platte und können fast immer einfach nur gelöscht werden.

- Ich klappe das MAc auf und nach 2s (!) bin ich angemeldet; auch nachdem es die Nacht im Standby rumstand
- In einem Jahr damit hatte ich keinen Absturz
- WoW lädt doppelt so schnell
- RegistryCleaner, Laufwerkbuchstaben, Defrag.... wtf
- Akku hält, hält, hält,...

Dass man keine Hardware nach- oder umrüsten kann, sehe ich als Vorteil. Die Treiber , die ich lade oder aktualisiere sind original und zertifiziert von Apple.
Kein gehampel zwischen Treibern "whql", "vom PC-Anbieter","vom Anbieter der Komponente"... und somit Bluescreen, weil DER Treiber mit DER CPU auf DEM Board in der OS-Version PRobleme macht.

Recht habt ihr natürlich mit der Aussage, das nur wenige Spiele mit Mac laufen, da sich das bei mir aber auch nur auf wenige beschränkt, lebe ich gerne damit

Ergänzung: Ich bin versierter PC-USer; habe mit DOS 3.2 angefangen, schon damals mit Windows 1.0 gearbeitet und selber programmiert.


Soll doch jeder nehmen, was er will. Die einen mit Win, die weniger Geld auf den Tisch legen, aber mehr schrauben wollen und andere, die einfach mehr auf die Theke legen und mit Mac glücklich sind.


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Mac ist eher für die die kaum Ahnung von PCs haben, da man bei einem Mac nicht so viel falsch machen oder verstellen kann wie beim PC. Ist halt ein geschlossenes System.
Pc ist halt besser, da man einfach in den Saturn oder Media Markt gehen kann und ohne drüber nachzudenken ein Spiel kaufen kann. Bei einem Mac muss man immer erst schauen, ob dieses Spiel auch auf dem Mac läuft. Nicht umsonst hat Apple jetzt was eingebaut mit dem du Windows booten kannst und mit Windows arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

A. schrieb:


> Anscheinend kannst du es aber nicht, sonst würdest du nämlich den Kommentar über dir verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo und du dann wohl auch den meinen.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Mac ist eher für die die kaum Ahnung von PCs haben, ...



*ROFL*


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Sagte der, der so einen einfallsreichen Namen wie Sam_Fischer hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit! Sei also unbesorgt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Klos, ich weis nun wie so der Butterfinger Heist weil er seinen finger Regelmäßig in denn, hab das Wort vergessen.

EDIT:

So und wieder zum Thema, Mac ist so was wie ne Konsole blockiert den Forstschritt.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So und wieder zum Thema, Mac ist so was wie ne Konsole blockiert den Forstschritt.



Du bist auch so eine Evolutionsbremse...

Microsoft kopiert OSX, Handyhersteller kopieren das iPhone, das iPad wird auch gerade kräftig kopiert, genau so wie es damals schon beim iPod war. Und deiner Meinung nach sind Apple die, die die Entwicklung aufhalten? Oh man... Solange alle Apple kopieren und nicht umgekehrt, machen die eindeutig was richtig^^


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Du bist auch so eine Evolutionsbremse...
> 
> Microsoft kopiert OSX, Handyhersteller kopieren das iPhone, das iPad wird auch gerade kräftig kopiert, genau so wie es damals schon beim iPod war. Und deiner Meinung nach sind Apple die, die die Entwicklung aufhalten? Oh man... Solange alle Apple kopieren und nicht umgekehrt, machen die eindeutig was richtig^^



Du glaubst doch selber nicht das Apple Tablett PCs erfunden hat... Die gibt es schon sehr sehr lange.
Und auch z.B. das WeTab kann das IPad wohl kaum kopieren, wenn es schon entwickelt wurde, bevor das IPad angekündigt wurde...
Und das IPhone kopieren die Hersteller genau so wenig. Nur weil man dort auch Apps downloaden oder mit dem Handy telefonieren kann??

Also bitte...

Wer weiß wie z.B. der IPod erfolgreich wurde, weiß das es eine Modeerscheinung war und das lag an den weißen Kopfhörern.
Und das gilt auch für den Mac. Den kaufen auch nur Leute weil es ein Apple Produkt ist und nicht wegen dem was der kann...


----------



## Bierleiche (4. September 2010)

Ich benutze sowohl einen Laptop mit Windows 7 als auch einen Mac Mini. Und ich zocke mit beiden.
Jeder muss für sich selbst wissen was er bevorzugt. Ich bevorzuge den Mac und das Notebook wird auch bald durch ein MacBook ersetzt. Warum? Ich finde die Usability vom Mac einfach um einiges besser und mag das System so wie es ist.
Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache und jeder muss selbst wissen was er will. Allerdings sollte man so fair sein und nur Dinge bewerten die man auch wirklich kennt und nicht wie einige hier über Systeme abziehen, die sie noch nie benutzt haben.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Bierleiche schrieb:


> IAllerdings sollte man so fair sein und nur Dinge bewerten die man auch wirklich kennt und nicht wie einige hier über Systeme abziehen, die sie noch nie benutzt haben.



Darauf ein "Amen" :-)


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Ach ja, für um die 100€ kann man sich auch einen Chip kaufen mit dem man auf einem normalen PC Snow Leopard installieren kann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Du bist auch so eine Evolutionsbremse...
> 
> Microsoft kopiert OSX, Handyhersteller kopieren das iPhone, das iPad wird auch gerade kräftig kopiert, genau so wie es damals schon beim iPod war. Und deiner Meinung nach sind Apple die, die die Entwicklung aufhalten? Oh man... Solange alle Apple kopieren und nicht umgekehrt, machen die eindeutig was richtig^^





Eox schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch selber nicht das Apple Tablett PCs erfunden hat... Die gibt es schon sehr sehr lange.
> Und auch z.B. das WeTab kann das IPad wohl kaum kopieren, wenn es schon entwickelt wurde, bevor das IPad angekündigt wurde...
> Und das IPhone kopieren die Hersteller genau so wenig. Nur weil man dort auch Apps downloaden oder mit dem Handy telefonieren kann??
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (4. September 2010)

Ich bin und bleibe womöglich ein stolzer PC Nutzer .....
Liegt wohl an meiner Meinung von "Macs sind das personifizierte Böse, auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde es auf 9, direkt vor meiner Musiklehrerin und nach getrockneten Käsemakaronis. Vielleicht liegt dies auch daran , dass ich mir einmal so einen "MAC" geholt habe, bzw. benutzt habe und mir diverse anschlüsse fehlten , für die ich 1 h lang Adapter holen durfte und dann bemerkt habe , dass meine MAC Zeit vorrüber war und ich alle Adapter zurück legen durfte.


----------



## Nexxen (4. September 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> <- PC und stolz drauf, da ich mir sowas selbst zusammenbaue und auch selbst konfigurieren kann wie ich möchte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannste im Applestore auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (4. September 2010)

Alles scheiß ! xD
Linux+emulatoren FTW !!!


----------



## Kiligen (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch selber nicht das Apple Tablett PCs erfunden hat... Die gibt es schon sehr sehr lange.
> Und auch z.B. das WeTab kann das IPad wohl kaum kopieren, wenn es schon entwickelt wurde, bevor das IPad angekündigt wurde...
> Und das IPhone kopieren die Hersteller genau so wenig. Nur weil man dort auch Apps downloaden oder mit dem Handy telefonieren kann??
> 
> ...



Korrekt! Niemand weiß ob schon jemand vorher etwas erfunden hat, z.B Papier, vielleicht exisiterte ja eine nie erforschte Kultur , die Papier für nicht nennenswerte Zecke benutzte und so es verschleiert blieb.

Und was ist dabei ? Wenn jemand was kopiert, dann ist es nur so lange kopiert, solange er es nicht schafft eigene Ideen rein zu bringen , ohne kopieren würden wir nicht vor World of Warcraft sitzen können oder vor Aion oder vor sonstigen Spielen!


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Blablabla... Wer weiß wie z.B. der IPod erfolgreich wurde, weiß das es eine Modeerscheinung war und das lag an den weißen Kopfhörern. ... Blablabla ...



*ROFL*

Du bist echt eine Ausnahmeerscheinung^^ Schon mal mit Standup-Comedy versucht?


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> Du bist echt eine Ausnahmeerscheinung^^ Schon mal mit Standup-Comedy versucht?



Nee das ist Fakt! 
Was meinst du wie diese Werbung entstand?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn am Anfang wurde der IPod nicht so bekannt, da er recht kurz nach dem 11. September erschien.
Später sind die Leute aufgefallen, die so weiße Kopfhörer in den Ohren hatten, da es keine oder nur kaum weiße Kopfhörer gab. Egal ob in der U-Bahn oder an der Ampel. So wurde der IPod wegen seinem "Style" bekannt. Schau dir einfach mal die Dokumentation über Apple auf YouTube oder ähnlichem an...


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass in deiner Traumwelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Krass geht mir das auf die Eier langsam, bestimmt kann man Mac Hacken und ja dann auch mit einer kleinen Kasette aber es ist einfach nicht gang und gebe wie auf Windows Systemen, nur das war mit meiner Aussage gemeint.


*gähn*


Mac und Pc is ein und das selbe von der Hardware, klar Pc mehr auswahl ect. aber ich bezahl lieber paar hundert euro mehr und hab was richtiges als son Plastiknotebook wo ich ne abgespeckte Windowsversion drauf hab die nichtmal nen Emailprogramm an Board hat.



Wenn ich Arbeiten will nehme ich meinen Mac, denn da ist Sicherheit kein Fremdwort.
Zum Zocken switche ich um auf Windows oder nehme meinen i7 PC.

Kann hier auch mal einer akzeptieren das ich gern Blaue Scheiß Jeans trage auch wenn schwarz In ist?




Zum Kotzen das ne eigene Meinung in Verbindung mit Missverständnissen immer dazu führt das einen vor allen anderen die Kompetenz versucht wird abzusprechen.
Dann hast Du halt die meiste Ahnung.
Ich hab nen Macbookpro und nen i7 PC, meine eigene Meinung dazu und scheiß blaue Jeanshosen.


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Mac ist eher für die die kaum Ahnung von PCs haben



...aha


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2010)

Hihi, wie kann man so eine Frage nur stellen?! Es gibt zu viele "Fachleute", die so einen Thread mit ihrer unglaublichen Erfahrung sprengen...

MacBook Pro (beruflich) und PC (selbst zusammengebaut - Daddelkiste) Besitzer. WoW ist auf beiden installiert, ebenso Eve-Online. Läuft auf beiden einwandfrei.

Allerdings ziehe ich den Mac inkl. OSX jeder Windowsdose vor. Leider muss noch eine VM laufen, damit einige Windowsprogramme laufen, für die es keine OSX Version gibt.


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

ItchyPoopzkid schrieb:


> ...aha



Das mit dem das ein Mac eher was für Leute ist die wenig Ahnung von Pcs haben, soll kein "diss" sein.
Es soll heißen, dass Leute die eher weniger Ahnung von PCs haben sich auch eher einen Mac kaufen sollen, da man dort nicht so viel verkehrt machen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Krass geht mir das auf die Eier langsam, bestimmt kann man Mac Hacken und ja dann auch mit einer kleinen Kasette aber es ist einfach nicht gang und gebe wie auf Windows Systemen, nur das war mit meiner Aussage gemeint.
> 
> 
> *gähn*
> ...



Ja, akzeptiere ich sehr gerne. Nur wenn du von nicht vorhandenen Schädlingen bezüglich Mac OS laberst, dann ist das halt schlicht falsch. Du solltest halt darauf achten, was du hier in der Runde für Behauptungen aufstellst.
 Kein Mensch sagt etwas, wenn du Apple bevorzugst. Wenn du aber hier etwas von wegen "Apple, dass sichere Betriebssystem" laberst, dann ich das so nicht stehen lassen. Dann lies dir erstmal durch, was in der Vergangenheit auch bei Apple alles an Sicherheitslöchern existierten. Apple steht im Moment nicht im Fokus der Angreifer. Denn da, wo es wirklich wichtige Daten zu holen gibt, da läuft meist kein Apple. Wird sich dieser Umstand ändern, dann wirst du bald sehen, wie verwundbar auch dein Mac OS ist.



Butterfinger schrieb:


> Du bist auch so eine Evolutionsbremse...
> 
> Microsoft kopiert OSX, Handyhersteller kopieren das iPhone, das iPad wird auch gerade kräftig kopiert, genau so wie es damals schon beim iPod war. Und deiner Meinung nach sind Apple die, die die Entwicklung aufhalten? Oh man... Solange alle Apple kopieren und nicht umgekehrt, machen die eindeutig was richtig^^



Ja und hier sagt man am besten garnichts mehr dazu. Ist schon lustig: Mir vorwerfen, ich würde das Forum mit Schwachsinn bereichern, was hier und da auch stimmen mag, will ich ja nicht abstreiten, aber dann selbst so ne gequirlte Kacke vom Stapel lassen. Apple hat deiner Meinung nach bestimmt auch das Rad erfunden, oder? Frei nach dem Motto: "Am Anfang war Apple! Und Gott sah, dass es gut war und erschuf den Apple-Fanboy!"

Naja...ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem Thread hier. Ist mir echt zu bescheuert.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Das mit dem das ein Mac eher was für Leute ist die wenig Ahnung von Pcs haben, soll kein "diss" sein.
> Es soll heißen, dass Leute die eher weniger Ahnung von PCs haben sich auch eher einen Mac kaufen sollen, da man dort nicht so viel verkehrt machen kann.



Ach komm, dass ist ja nunmal richtiger Quark.

Leute die es hinbekommen Ihre Windows - Mühle zu zerballern, bekommen auch ein OSX klein.
Als ob man bei Windows nen Plan bräuchte.


Für was denn?


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

HI
also ich will mich jetzt auch mal wieder hier melden
erst mal war alles was im I Phone war schon von appke geklaut als es erschienen ist weil HTC schon jahre lang Handys gebaut hat die auch mit Tuchscreen, Internetzugriff und so weiter ausgerüstet waren (Auserdem konnten die damals bis Heute auch schon viel mehr als das IPhone)

Mac basiert nich auf Linux sondern auf Unix und Unix is ein Totes BS das benutzt nun wrklich keiner mehr

Auserdem kannst du Mac in wirklich Profesionellen einsatz vergessen da es keinen wirklichen Server gibt der sich mit dem AD messen kann und das is in Firmen nun mal nötig

Übrigens warum wird der Mac denn so sellten gehakt
Aus dem selben grund wie Linux es gibt einfach zu wenige davon als das man da was vernünftiges klauen könnte.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, akzeptiere ich sehr gerne. Nur wenn du von nicht vorhandenen Schädlingen bezüglich Mac OS laberst, dann ist das halt schlicht falsch. Du solltest halt darauf achten, was du hier in der Runde für Behauptungen aufstellst.
> Kein Mensch sagt etwas, wenn du Apple bevorzugst. Wenn du aber hier etwas von wegen "Apple, dass sichere Betriebssystem" laberst, dann ich das so nicht stehen lassen. Dann lies dir erstmal durch, was in der Vergangenheit auch bei Apple alles an Sicherheitslöchern existierten. Apple steht im Moment nicht im Fokus der Angreifer. Denn da, wo es wirklich wichtige Daten zu holen gibt, da läuft kein Apple. Wird sich dieser Umstand ändern, dann wirst du bald sehen, wie verwundbar auch dein Mac OS ist.
> 
> 
> ...




Ist doch auch so, ich sage das ich bei meinem Mac keine Viren habe und Du kommst hier mit.....WUHAAA na klar gibs Viren fürn Mac höhöööö.
Ich hatte noch keine Viren auf dem Mac und das 4-5 Jahre nicht, ich habe nie behauptet das es keine Viren gibt, man bin ich bescheuert oder muss man hier echt alles 20 mal genau und explizit aufschreiben damit Leute wie Du nichteinmal die Chance haben Ihre Klugscheißerei loszuwerden. Verstanden oder soll ichs aufmalen?


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ach komm, dass ist ja nunmal richtiger Quark.
> 
> Leute die es hinbekommen Ihre Windows - Mühle zu zerballern, bekommen auch ein OSX klein.
> Als ob man bei Windows nen Plan bräuchte.
> ...



Wer sag denn das man für Windows einen Plan braucht? Man bekommt aber Windows schneller und leichter kaputt.
Das es Leute gibt die auch mit einem Mac nicht umgehen können ist klar, aber von der Bedienung her ist der Mac Anfänger freundlicher.  


Ich bevorzuge Linux zum arbeiten, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen was er da besser findet und ist auch eigentlich egal ^^


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> HI
> also ich will mich jetzt auch mal wieder hier melden
> erst mal war alles was im I Phone war schon von appke geklaut als es erschienen ist weil HTC schon jahre lang Handys gebaut hat die auch mit Tuchscreen, Internetzugriff und so weiter ausgerüstet waren (Auserdem konnten die damals bis Heute auch schon viel mehr als das IPhone)
> 
> ...





Unix, richtig.
Wer hier von Mac= Linux redet der hat vor schreck das Terminal in der Leiste gesehen und ist daran hängen geblieben.
Wohl auch da es ähnliche Befehle ala " sudo" ect. gibt.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Wer sag denn das man für Windows einen Plan braucht? Man bekommt aber Windows schneller und leichter kaputt.
> Das es Leute gibt die auch mit einem Mac nicht umgehen können ist klar, aber von der Bedienung her ist der Mac Anfänger freundlicher.
> 
> 
> Ich bevorzuge Linux zum arbeiten, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen was er da besser findet und ist auch eigentlich egal ^^



Ja erkläre mir doch mal warum man als unerfahrener User Windows schneller kaputt bekommt als ein OSX!

Das will nicht in meinen Kopf.






Bitte nimm meine Frage nicht als euren sogenannten " Flame" < (beklopptes Wort), ich diskutiere nur gern.


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ach komm, dass ist ja nunmal richtiger Quark.
> 
> Leute die es hinbekommen Ihre Windows - Mühle zu zerballern, bekommen auch ein OSX klein.
> Als ob man bei Windows nen Plan bräuchte.
> ...




Frag ich mich auch. Komme mit Windows gut klar auch ohne Informatiker zu sein.


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ja erkläre mir doch mal warum man als unerfahrener User Windows schneller kaputt bekommt als ein OSX!
> 
> Das will nicht in meinen Kopf.
> 
> ...



Wenn du z.B. mit Windows Vista (ich glaub auch mit Windows 7) bei einem Update (das nach dem Herunterfahren oder neu start) den PC ausmachst, bleibt der PC beim nächsten start bei dem Update Screen hängen und auch bei den ganzen anderen neu Starts. Ist schon oft bei Bekannten passiert. 

Das ist auch der Punkt, wo ich mich frage wieso sowas möglich ist und Microsoft das nicht mal "absichert" damit sowas nicht mehr so leicht passiert.

Wie sowas passieren kann? Man muss schnell den PC ausmachen und sieht den Update Screen nicht und macht den PC zu früh aus.


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. mit Windows Vista (ich glaub auch mit Windows 7) bei einem Update (das nach dem Herunterfahren oder neu start) den PC ausmachst, bleibt der PC beim nächsten start bei dem Update Screen hängen. Ist schon oft bei Bekannten passiert.
> 
> Das ist auch der Punkt, wo ich mich frage wieso sowas möglich ist und Microsoft das nicht mal "absichert" damit sowas nicht mehr so leicht passiert.
> 
> Wie sowas passieren kann? Man muss schnell den PC ausmachen und sieht den Update Screen nicht und macht den PC zu früh aus.




Hallo die schreiben hin nicht ausschalten wer dann ausmacht is selber schuld und hats nich besser verdient


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Also hier hatte es mir zu viel Apple Satanisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ja viel Spass noch!


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hallo die schreiben hin nicht ausschalten wer dann ausmacht is selber schuld und hats nich besser verdient



Die Leute haben halt nicht die notwendige Ahnung von Computern *zwinker* ;D


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hallo die schreiben hin nicht ausschalten wer dann ausmacht is selber schuld und hats nich besser verdient




Jo das stimmt, aber sowas sollte eigentlich nicht geschehen und deswegen sag ich ja das der Mac Anfänger freundlicher ist. Da hab ich bisher noch nicht so oft von solchen Problemen gehört.

Ich mein wer ganz normal mit Windows umgeht muss sich ja da keine Sorgen machen, aber ich rede hier von Leuten die keine Ahnung vom PC haben. 
(das anscheint hier viele überlesen und direkt mit sowas wie "Ich hab Windows und das läuft auch ohne das ich Informatiker bin" ankommen...)


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> HI
> also ich will mich jetzt auch mal wieder hier melden
> erst mal war alles was im I Phone war schon von appke geklaut als es erschienen ist weil HTC schon jahre lang Handys gebaut hat die auch mit Tuchscreen, Internetzugriff und so weiter ausgerüstet waren (Auserdem konnten die damals bis Heute auch schon viel mehr als das IPhone)
> 
> ...



Hättest du dich mal nicht wieder gemeldet. Was ein Käse, den du da schreibst. 

Zum letzten Satz: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Deppen vor einem Windows-PC zu erwischen, ist durch die Verbreitung ungleich höher. Es hat nix damit zutun, dass es sich nicht lohnen könnte Linux oder OSX-Rechner zu hacken... Allerdings kann sich jeder Depp einen Windows-Rechner fertig kaufen. Mit Linux kommen die nicht klar und ein Mac ist oft teurer. Wobei ein iMac mit IPS-LED-Display preislich schwer zu schlagen ist.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hallo die schreiben hin nicht ausschalten wer dann ausmacht is selber schuld und hats nich besser verdient



Richtig und das ist auch bei Mac so und auch bei einem Iphone und auch bei Nokia, Update des Betriebssystems oder der Firmware muss klappen, Stromausfall oder Blödheit= Pech.


Deswegen ist seine Meinung für mich auch nicht mehr Relevant, weil sie quatsch ist.
Man kann am Windows schon ne Menge kaputt machen aber dafür müsste ein " Anfänger User" erstmal den Regedit finden und da rumwurschteln, nach sowas sucht aber ein Anfänger nicht.
Oder Du löscht bei OSX einfach mal die Libary, genauso bescheuert aber für mich kein Argument warum OSX, Userfreundlicher sei als Windows.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





:-B

Selbiges gilt für RAM-Riegel einbauen.

Wer ein bissele mit Hardware umgehen kann, braucht keinen Mac. 
Sicher liefert Appel hier und da was ganz feines ab, aber das sind, meiner Meinung nach, keine Sachen, die den horrenden Aufpreis rechtfertigen würden.
Und 10 Stunden Laufzeit hat mein Acer Notebook auch....


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mal nicht wieder gemeldet. Was ein Käse, den du da schreibst.
> 
> Zum letzten Satz: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Deppen vor einem Windows-PC zu erwischen, ist durch die Verbreitung ungleich höher. Es hat nix damit zutun, dass es sich nicht lohnen könnte Linux oder OSX-Rechner zu hacken... Allerdings kann sich jeder Depp einen Windows-Rechner fertig kaufen. Mit Linux kommen die nicht klar und ein Mac ist oft teurer. Wobei ein iMac mit IPS-LED-Display preislich schwer zu schlagen ist.



Oh man wenn du davon ausgehst ist es sowiso so das jeder rechner nur so lange wirklich sicher ist bis sich ein User dran setzt

Übrigens in dem punkt is ein weiterer vorteil von Mac das du nich einfach in Internet gehst und auf jeder 2. seite findest du ein Programm das dir verspricht den rechner 100 mal schneller zu machen das du auch noch Installieren kannst


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok das Bild ist schon Witzig, aber wenn ich die Kabel sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht schon Scheiße aus. *lach*


Windowsnotebooks darfst Du auch einschicken. Oder is da die Cam auch oben draufgeklemmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (4. September 2010)

Ich benutze zur Zeit einen normalen PC und auf meinem Laptop ist auch Windows, aber wenn ich in zwei Jahren anfange zu studieren, was auch immer ich studieren werde, ich werde mir einen Mac anschaffen, mein Vater hat ein Macbook und das Teil ist genau so einfach zu bedienen wie ein iPod oder ein iPhone, auch wenn ich mit Windows keine Probleme bei der Bedienung habe: Warum schwer, wenn es auch einfach geht?


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ok das Bild ist schon Witzig, aber wenn ich die Kabel sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deshalb is en Notebook aber auch en Notebook wenn ich nen Festrechner kaufe is das immer was anderes


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist doch nicht immer alles in einem bei einem Mac... 

Aber ich das muss ja nicht meine Sorge sein. Ich finde PC da besser als ein Mac. Und mein Gehäuse von meinem PC ist auch nicht aus Plastik ^^
Und beim Notebook kann ich es verkraften. Dafür spart man ja auch genug Geld.


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und 10 Stunden Laufzeit hat mein Acer Notebook auch....



Jo, hatte mein Vaio Baujahr 2009 auch, wenn es nicht benutzt wurde.  

Das einem immer unterstellt wird, dass man keine Ahnung von nix hat, wenn man einen Mac sein eigen nennt... Muss ich mich vor 9 Jahren wohl durch das Informatikstudium geschlafen haben. Kann aber auch sein, dass man sich ab einem Gewissen Alter die Frickelei ersparen möchte, die ein PC so mit sich bringen kann. Wobei Windows 7 das weitestgehend gut im Griff hat. Kein Vergleich zu älteren Win-Versionen...


----------



## Zodttd (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Richtig und das ist auch bei Mac so und auch bei einem Iphone und auch bei Nokia, Update des Betriebssystems oder der Firmware muss klappen, Stromausfall oder Blödheit= Pech.



Stimmt nicht.

Mein Nokia 6280 hats damals mal zerlegt weil ich beim Firmwareupdate den Stecker gezogen hab, da hat nichts mehr geholfen, aber das iPhone kann man immer wieder resetten, egal ob man es bei einem Update ausschaltet oder ob es beim Jailbreaken abstürzt.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ok das Bild ist schon Witzig, aber wenn ich die Kabel sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist aber kein Notebook.... das ist ein Desktop PC auf dem Bild da :-B

Das mit dem Notebook bezog sich darauf, dass wenn man ins Geschäft geht und einen Verkäufer fragt, der einem gleich jede Menge Scheiß über die Laufzeiten der Notebooks erzählt. Von wegen, dass nur Macs 10 Stunden laufen und andere das ja nieee schaffen würden.
Völliger Bullsh*t. Ich hab mich noch nie so über Beratung geärgert...


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Deshalb is en Notebook aber auch en Notebook wenn ich nen Festrechner kaufe is das immer was anderes



Festrechner, Imac und Macbook/Pro ist für mich schon ein Unterschied.



Ist klar das er für das Beispiel einen IMac genommen hat, aber es gibt auch richtige Festrechner in Form von Mac´s.
Deswegen auch das alles Quatsch.


----------



## Trixi3 (4. September 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> 
> Mein Nokia 6280 hats damals mal zerlegt weil ich beim Firmwareupdate den Stecker gezogen hab, da hat nichts mehr geholfen, aber das iPhone kann man immer wieder resetten, egal ob man es bei einem Update ausschaltet oder ob es beim Jailbreaken abstürzt.



Ja, klar das Nokia ist aber auch nicht gleich Schrott, dass schickt man ein fertig. Der einzige Unterschied ist das man beim Iphone die möglichkeit hat es auch von daheim wieder in Ordnung zu bringen aber Fakt bleibt doch das bei der Prozedur die Fehlerhaft war beide Geräte erstmal nicht funktionieren, dass war gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lieben gruß


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> 
> Mein Nokia 6280 hats damals mal zerlegt weil ich beim Firmwareupdate den Stecker gezogen hab, da hat nichts mehr geholfen, aber das iPhone kann man immer wieder resetten, egal ob man es bei einem Update ausschaltet oder ob es beim Jailbreaken abstürzt.




Na unt das geht bei Windows Mobile Handys schon seit knap 6 Jahren

Und wiedermal kann ich sagen die wahren vor dem IPhone da
Übrigens bei den neuen HTC Handys muss man auch nich aufpassen wie man es hält und kann trotzdem Telefonieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inferno001 (4. September 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was die ganzen PcUser gegen Mac haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin Grafikdesigner und habe nen iMac sowie ein Macbook Pro. Auf beiden kann ich jedes Spiel auf höchsten Grafiken spielen.

Mac ist auch noch das schlauere System. Man versuche Windows auf einem Mac zu installieren: Das geschieht mit 2Klicks, man klicke auf den BootCamp-Assistent und klickt auf den InstallButton.
Versucht es mal andersrum. Hackt schon beim Booten einer MacCD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falsche Bootgruppe und so.

Klar gibt es mehr "Pc-Nutzer" nur wenn ich dann auch sehe, dass man mit Statistiken ankommt dann sollte man eine Posten die einen Zeitraum von vielleicht 7Jahren zeigt. Man siehe da, Mac ist am wachsen und am wachsen.

BB


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> ....
> Übrigens bei den neuen HTC Handys muss man auch nich aufpassen wie man es hält und kann trotzdem Telefonieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das war echt mal ein Reinfall für Apple ^^
Und was bekommt man als Apple Fanboy dann? Genau! Ein Stück Plastik xD


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Na unt das geht bei Windows Mobile Handys schon seit knap 6 Jahren
> 
> Und wiedermal kann ich sagen die wahren vor dem IPhone da
> Übrigens bei den neuen HTC Handys muss man auch nich aufpassen wie man es hält und kann trotzdem Telefonieren
> ...



Hat ja lange gedauert, bis das einer bringt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Festrechner, Imac und Macbook/Pro ist für mich schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achja richtig... Apples andere Standrechner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultima 4 läuft da super drauf!! :-B


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

inferno001 schrieb:


> Mac ist auch noch das schlauere System. Man versuche Windows auf einem Mac zu installieren: Das geschieht mit 2Klicks, man klicke auf den BootCamp-Assistent und klickt auf den InstallButton.
> Versucht es mal andersrum. Hackt schon beim Booten einer MacCD
> 
> 
> ...




Das hängt aber auch nich an Windows sonderen an Mac weil normal bleibt Boot CD Boot CD egal ob Linux windows oder Sonst was drauf is


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und 10 Stunden Laufzeit hat mein Acer Notebook auch....



Sag jetzt nicht du hast eines dieser Plastikbügel mit Schwingtastatur, genannt TimelineX. Wollte mir vor 3 Monaten eins kaufen, bis ich dann herausgefunden hatte, dass die tolle i5 CPU bereits nach 10 Minuten unter Last wegen Überhitzung Notabschaltet... (leicht zu googlen und gibt sogar Videos davon auf Youtube^^). Und das mit den 10 stunden... das kannst vielleicht deiner Oma erzählen.


----------



## Eox (4. September 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Achja richtig... Apples andere Standrechner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee so kacke sind die auch wieder nicht ^^
Zum Beispiel der Mac Mini ist schon recht cool, aber ich finde nicht das der so viel wert ist. Sonst würde ich mir den kaufen.


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht du hast eines dieser Plastikbügel mit Schwingtastatur, genannt TimelineX. Wollte mir vor 3 Monaten eins kaufen, bis ich dann herausgefunden hatte, dass die tolle i5 CPU bereits nach 10 Minuten unter Last wegen Überhitzung Notabschaltet... (leicht zu googlen und gibt sogar Videos davon auf Youtube^^). Und das mit den 10 stunden... das kannst vielleicht deiner Oma erzählen.




Hey auch aktuelle Simens Laptops halten so lange 
ich sag nur meiner is mitlerweile Knapp 5 Jahre und der Akku hält unter last immer noch 4 Stunden


----------



## comertz_pole (4. September 2010)

Ein zusammen gebauter Pc aus Vielen Verschiedenen teilen. was ist ein MAC ?


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hey auch aktuelle Simens Laptops halten so lange
> ich sag nur meiner is mitlerweile Knapp 5 Jahre und der Akku hält unter last immer noch 4 Stunden



Is klar, unter Last 4 Stunden mit nem 5 Jahre alten Akku... Und einen Lufthaken zum dran aufhängen is auch noch dabei, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht du hast eines dieser Plastikbügel mit Schwingtastatur, genannt TimelineX. Wollte mir vor 3 Monaten eins kaufen, bis ich dann herausgefunden hatte, dass die tolle i5 CPU bereits nach 10 Minuten unter Last wegen Überhitzung Notabschaltet... (leicht zu googlen und gibt sogar Videos davon auf Youtube^^). Und das mit den 10 stunden... das kannst vielleicht deiner Oma erzählen.




Keine Ahnung was du mit deinem Notebook aufführen musst um es so zu schrotten...

Acer Timeline 4810




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Stunden programmieren, Internet surfen oder Zeug wie PDFs angucken sind locker drinn. Und das mit voller Bildschirmbeleuchtung.
Bei Spielen rutscht es etwa auf 6 Stunden (Icewind Dale 2 - auch volle Bildschirmbeleuchtung - aber abgesehen davon ist die Timeline Reihe nun nicht wirklich ne Spiele-Notebook Reihe).
Kannst ja deinerseits zu deiner Oma heulen gehen, aber es funktioniert mit Leichtigkeit, du Früchtchen.
(mehrere Male nachgemessen, Akku ist inzwischen ein Jahr alt und war viel in Betrieb)


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Is klar, unter Last 4 Stunden mit nem 5 Jahre alten Akku... Und einen Lufthaken zum dran aufhängen is auch noch dabei, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kann dir nich sagen wiso es geht aber ich hab erst letzt woche damit nen esx und en paar switch eingerichtet und nach 4 Stunden hat er gemekert das ich doch bitte den Strom anstecken soll


----------



## pharazon/anub (4. September 2010)

PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC PC


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2010)

Mit nem Laptop 4-6 Std. spielen! Jetzt wird das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen! Und tschüß...


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2010)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Mit nem Laptop 4-6 Std. spielen! Jetzt wird das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen! Und tschüß...



Vielleicht sollte man dazusagen, dass es sich hier um Spiele wie Icewind Dale 2 handelt.


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Mit nem Laptop 4-6 Std. spielen! Jetzt wird das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen! Und tschüß...



Nicht jetzt erst, vorhin war jemand hier der ernsthaft behauptet hatte, man könne bei einem Mac nicht mal die Festplatte austauschen...


----------



## Kæran (4. September 2010)

PC, aber bitte ohne Windoof

Linux FTW! OS FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (4. September 2010)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Mit nem Laptop 4-6 Std. spielen! Jetzt wird das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen! Und tschüß...



Schon lustig, dass bei einem so simplen thread hier mal wieder ein Glaubenskrieg mit den unfassbarsten Argumenten Pro und Contra und RE vom Zaun gebrochen wird.

Wir sind - SPITZE!- in diesem Bereich.

Jaja, mer buffies- das sollen andere communities erstmal bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin packen wir es, jedes Thema so zu zerreden, dass am Ende einige Leute am liebsten wieder per Faustschlag oder Pömbel aufeinander losgehen würden.

Womit esst ihr lieber? Messer, Gabel, Löffel oder mit Stäbchen? (...oder gar fingerfood nur?)
Vorsicht bei der Antwort - Stäbchen halten sich nahrungsaufnahmetechnisch schon ein paar Jährchen länger evolutionsmäßig gesehen...oder irre da? War der Löffel zuerst vorhanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thread/habe auch PC mit win7, aber hätte gerne auch einen Mac für grafische Anwendungen. So als kleinen Luxus.


----------



## Lausbua (4. September 2010)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Mit nem Laptop 4-6 Std. spielen! Jetzt wird das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen! Und tschüß...




Warum nicht? Heisst ja nicht umsonst "Apple is for working, Linux is for networking, Windows is for Solitaire" ;-)

Finde es trotzdem schade, dass bei dem einen oder anderen Poster hier das Wissen offensichtlich nicht über WoW, Win7 und vielleicht noch Win XP hinausreicht. Apple war vor etwa 20 Jahren schon dort, wo ein IBM-kompatibler PC mit Betriebssystem aus Redmont erst etwa mit Windows 2000 soweit war (vielleicht auch Win98, aber die 2 Jahre...).

Na gut, wie man merkt, ist dies hier ein Gamer-Forum, und bei manchen reicht der Horizont halt nicht viel weiter...


----------



## Krischak (4. September 2010)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Heisst ja nicht umsonst "Apple is for working, Linux is for networking, Windows is for Solitaire" ;-)
> 
> Finde es trotzdem schade, dass bei dem einen oder anderen Poster hier das Wissen offensichtlich nicht über WoW, Win7 und vielleicht noch Win XP hinausreicht. Apple war vor etwa 20 Jahren schon dort, wo ein IBM-kompatibler PC mit Betriebssystem aus Redmont erst etwa mit Windows 2000 soweit war (vielleicht auch Win98, aber die 2 Jahre...).
> 
> Na gut, wie man merkt, ist dies hier ein Gamer-Forum, und bei manchen reicht der Horizont halt nicht viel weiter...



Hey ich verdien mit PC und Servern mein geld

Und ich sag dir ich hab nur eine Form von Linux Server im einsatz die auch wirklich gut funktionieren die es auch mit Windows aufnehmen können und das sind die ESX von VMWare
Ansonsten hab ich immer Windows Domänen mit Windows Clients und das geht richtig gut am besten wenn nich noch irgend en ach so toller Linux Server im System is weil die einfach nix können
Außer als gameserver wo s nur auf schnell schnell ankommt und nicht auf Ordendliches arbeiten

Naja aber nun wieder zum Mac wenn du sagst MAc konnte alles Was windows erst ab 2000 konnte schon viel eher dann frag ich mich warum sich doss und windows 3.1 und 95 so toll durchgesetzt haben ohne das Microsoft damals schon der unumstrittene Marktführer war

Und so tolle sachen wie das AD gabs damals auch nich


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ist doch auch so, ich sage das ich bei meinem Mac keine Viren habe und Du kommst hier mit.....WUHAAA na klar gibs Viren fürn Mac höhöööö.
> Ich hatte noch keine Viren auf dem Mac und das 4-5 Jahre nicht, ich habe nie behauptet das es keine Viren gibt, *man bin ich bescheuert* oder muss man hier echt alles 20 mal genau und explizit aufschreiben damit Leute wie Du nichteinmal die Chance haben Ihre Klugscheißerei loszuwerden. Verstanden oder soll ichs aufmalen?



Nicht 20mal, einmal genau würde schon reichen. Da du damit aber überfordert zu sein scheinst, darfst du auch gerne malen. Wenn du den Eindruck hast, dass dabei weniger Stuss zustande kommt, als beim Schreiben, dann male. Es ist dir freigestellt. Für mich musst du es allerdings nicht mehr tun, denn ich bin aus der eigentlichen Diskussion raus. Vielleicht gibt es aber ja noch den einen oder anderen Klugscheißer, den du damit effektiv die Chance nehmen kannst, sich in Fehlinterpretationen zu verstricken, während er deinen Wortsalat sortiert.

Und nun abschließend noch zu deiner Frage, welche ich im Zitat fett markiert habe. Willst du die Antwort von mir haben?


----------



## Najsh (5. September 2010)

BTW - MAC OS läuft auch PC (keine Ahnung ob es bereits erwähnt wurde).
Zweitens - soweit ich weiss - und ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung von Apple - 
sind doch die heutigen MACs auch alles "PC"s - und laufen doch auch üblichen
intel CPUs etc....

WoW zocke ich unter Linux, arbeiten tue ich ausschliesslich unter Linux - habe
aber zum Zocken noch eine win XP Partition, da nicht alle Spiele unter
Linux zufriedenstellend laufen ...

Ich weiss also nicht was ich ankreuzen soll - hätte ich aber die Wahl, zwischen
MAC und WIN, würde ich wohl den MAC vorziehen, denn das was ich bei Kollegen
gesehen habe , hat mir gut gefallen. Das einzige was gegen Apple Hardware
spricht - ist der in der Regel doch saftige Preis....


----------



## Iffadrim (5. September 2010)

PC im Selbstbau.
Mac schön und gut.

Mit Cata soll ohnehin per Patch die Mac-Kompatibilität abgeschafft werden.
zumindest für die genutzten Power-CPUs

Und da mit Cata wieder die Hardwareanforderung steigt.

sage ich mal:
Viel Spaß!

Nein das ist kein Witz, ist bekanntgegeben worden durch Blizzard.


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. September 2010)

Pc Nur Pc!
Apple ist der großte technikrotz auf der erde. (ja liebe iphone freunde ihr habt richtig gehört) abgesehn davon das die keine vernünftigen mp3 player machen können, können sie auch keine tablet Pcs und Smart-phones machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja genau ihr lest richtig. 
es muss nicht immer das Iphone für 800€ sein n anderes tuts auch...


----------



## Butterfinger (5. September 2010)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Mit Cata soll ohnehin per Patch die Mac-Kompatibilität abgeschafft werden.
> zumindest für die genutzten Power-CPUs
> 
> Und da mit Cata wieder die Hardwareanforderung steigt.
> ...



Erstens wird es nur keine Unterstützung für PPCs mehr geben (Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass du weißt was das bedeutet...). Zweitens verkauft Apple schon seit 2005 keine PPC-Macs mehr und drittens wird WoW auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC genau so wenig gut laufen, wie auf irgend einer anderen Uraltkiste. Und wie du darauf kommst, Macs wären zu schwach für WoW, weißt vermutlich auch nur du selber...

PS: Die Formulierung "soll ohnehin per _*Patch*_ die Mac-Kompatibilität abgeschafft" is echt zu episch^^


----------



## Lausbua (6. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Hey ich verdien mit PC und Servern mein geld



Ich auch ;-) Allerdings laufen bei mir nur auf 2 Servern Windows, die deutliche Mehrzahl der Server (eine 3stellige Anzahl) hat Linux, BSD und Konsorten. Daher nehme ich an, dass wir vermutlich in unterschiedlichen Sparten arbeiten.




Krischak schrieb:


> Und ich sag dir ich hab nur eine Form von Linux Server im einsatz die auch wirklich gut funktionieren die es auch mit Windows aufnehmen können und das sind die ESX von VMWare
> Ansonsten hab ich immer Windows Domänen mit Windows Clients und das geht richtig gut am besten wenn nich noch irgend en ach so toller Linux Server im System is weil die einfach nix können
> Außer als gameserver wo s nur auf schnell schnell ankommt und nicht auf Ordendliches arbeiten



VMWare ist gut und wird sich vermutlich auch noch weiterentwickeln (Stichwort "Virtualisierung"). Hat nur nichts mit diesem Thread hier zu tun (was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich nicht gern mit dir fachsimpeln würde - daher bitte weiteres in dieser Richtung per PM an mich ;-) )




Krischak schrieb:


> Naja aber nun wieder zum Mac wenn du sagst MAc konnte alles Was windows erst ab 2000 konnte schon viel eher dann frag ich mich warum sich doss und windows 3.1 und 95 so toll durchgesetzt haben ohne das Microsoft damals schon der unumstrittene Marktführer war



Weil hier anscheinend Microsoft die bessere Marketingabteilung hatte als Apple - Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!




Krischak schrieb:


> Und so tolle sachen wie das AD gabs damals auch nich



Hier gebe ich dir Recht, AD ist eine feine Sache (und kann so nebenbei auch längst Linux-seitig mit Samba etc realisiert werden, aber das ist dir sicherlich nicht neu). In grösseren Firmen - sagen wir mal "mindestens 3-stellige Anzahl an Workstations" - mag hier für "klickediklackedi-Admins" sicherlich einiges leichter zu verwalten sein. Doch auch das gehört nicht wirklich zu diesem Thread, daher bitte PM, wenn du noch weiter fachsimpeln möchtest.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Momentan nutze ich noch einen PC zum zocken. Werde aber in absehbarer Zeit auf nen 27" iMac umsteigen. Da kommt dann Bootcamp drauf und es wird sowohl Windows 7 als auch Mac OS X drauf installiert.

Warum? Weil beides super Betriebssysteme sind, die beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.

Ich habe jetzt seit zig Jahren immer PCs selbst zusammengebaut mit allem Pi-pa-po. Aber ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will mir ein geiles Teil hinstellen, das läuft und gut.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Erstens wird es nur keine Unterstützung für PPCs mehr geben (Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass du weißt was das bedeutet...). Zweitens verkauft Apple schon seit 2005 keine PPC-Macs mehr und drittens wird WoW auf einem 5 Jahre alten PC genau so wenig gut laufen, wie auf irgend einer anderen Uraltkiste. Und wie du darauf kommst, Macs wären zu schwach für WoW, weißt vermutlich auch nur du selber...
> 
> PS: Die Formulierung "soll ohnehin per _*Patch*_ die Mac-Kompatibilität abgeschafft" is echt zu episch^^



Haha, sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich den Beitrag gelesen hab. Gefährliches Halbwissen haben und damit um sich werfen wie mit Kamellen aufm Faschingsumzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (6. September 2010)

Mac (MacBook pro) für alles was zuhause so anfällt und vor allem für Wow. PC steht noch rum für nen paar Programme, die aufm Mac nicht laufen (WISO Zeug).


----------



## Zorwynn (6. September 2010)

PC und Mac gibts mal wieder nicht als Möglichkeit, also unnötige Umfrage. 


off Topic: Ich bekomm das kotzen wenn ich hier lese: Mac für Grafische Anwendungen usw... Ich studiere Medientechnik und Design und bin mit Mac und Pc vertraut. Das Einzige! wo ich wirklich einen Unterschied merke ist beim Filmbearbeitung bzw beim Arbeiten mit After Effects, da hat der Mac die Nase vorne. 

Zu den Hackersachen und Virenblabla: Hier ist eindeutig der Benutzer selbst schuld.


----------



## xkilla (6. September 2010)

Wenn ich mal ehrlich bin beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab einen PC auf dem Mac OS als OS läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## datsoli (6. September 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> ROFL, was für ein Schwätzer.
> 
> ... und 90 Prozent von dem, was heute in Windows integriert ist, wurde vom Aplle II / Mac und vom Amiga geklaut.
> 
> ...



Soviel zu "bei den Fakten bleiben"... Ein bisschen vage und kaum belegbar die Aussage was? Mal davon abgesehen wäre ich ein bisschen vorsichtig mit dem Wort "geklaut" Es ist absolut üblich, dass man seine Produkte mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht und ggf. einige Ideen auch in sein eigenes produkt einfließen lässt. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Apple und alle anderen Firmen das nicht anders machen. Mal davon abgesehen halte ich 90% für mehr als nur übertrieben und Windows/Microsoft hätten nicht den Status den sie heute haben wenn sie nicht damals nicht in gewisser Weise auch eine Marktlücke bedient hätten. 
Zur Frage Mac oder PC gibt es kein Besser oder schlechter, beide haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, kommt halt drauf an was du damit machen möchtest. Für WoW wage ich mal zu behaupten hat der PC noch die Nase vorne. Mir persönlich ist der Mac auch einfach zu teuer.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

Naja, ich sags mal so: Mac OS ist definitiv nicht so Resourcenhungrig wie Windows. Hab momentan einen Mac mini daheim. Letzte Generation. Der hat ja nur ne 2,5" Platte und 2GB Ram. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue wie schnell der bootet und Programme startet.... Da hinkt mein PC mit seiner Raptor-Platte, 4GB Ram und Quad-Core CPU doch oft hinterher. 

Und das Display vom iMac ist ja auch ne Klasse für sich. Besonders das 27" Display. Welcher PC hat schon so nen Monitor?

Außer jetzt vielleicht WoW, aber das frisst ja Ram wos nur kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist der Mac auch einfach zu teuer.



Mal ehrlich, wo genau ist denn der Mac zu teuer? 
Und bleiben wir bitte realistisch, der MacPro fällt weg, da er einfach für etwas ganz anderes konzipiert ist und der Mac Mini fällt auch weg, da er einfach nicht die Leistung zum Spielen hat. 
Und wenn ich jetzt den iMac mit PCs vergleiche, ist der auch nicht teurer. Zumindest, wenn man beim PC vergleichbare, entsprechend hochwertige Komponenten verwendet.


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. September 2010)

Apple macht ganz tolle Handys und MP3 Player
dabei sollten sie bleiben


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Apple macht ganz tolle Handys und MP3 Player
> dabei sollten sie bleiben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst du das irgendwie begründen? Ich mein, immerhin machen die schon ein paar Jahre länger Rechner als Handys...


----------



## Gintaar (6. September 2010)

Wie immer wieder die gleichen Argumente kommen... Es gibt keine Software für den Mac, man kann nicht rechtsklicken, man kann nicht darauf zocken und vor allem: Mac ist zu teuer und daher sind alle die einen Mac kaufen Idioten!

Grade letzteres Argument ist meiner Meinung nach keins. Es ist ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. Ich würde ja auch nicht über einen Porschebesitzer sagen dass er ein Idiot ist, nur weil ich mir seinen Wagen nicht leisten kann. Es gibt eben Leute, die nicht mehr nur mit ihrem Taschengeld auskommen müssen, oder die genug Geld haben um sich alles mögliche zu leisten. Warum sollten sich diese Leute nicht den ihrer Meinung nach besseren/hübscheren/was auch immer Rechner zulegen? Willst du ihnen vorschreiben wo sie ihr Geld hinwerfen? Du hast bestimmt auch irgendwelche Ausgaben die nicht unbedingt nötig sind. Beispiel: Ich habe früher sehr viel geraucht - etwa ein Päckchen am Tag. Das sind über 100&#8364; im Monat die ich jetzt zur Verfügung habe - oder aber ein neuer iMac im Jahr. Vielleicht fährst du ja auch Motorrad oder bist Autotuner oder was weiß ich?

Ich war früher auch heftiger Windows-Verfechter und habe erst nachdem ein Freund mir ewig zugeredet hat mal Linux ausprobiert. Seither habe ich kein Windows mehr benutzt, da man mit anderen Os einfach viel mehr anfangen kann. Vermutlich hat Microsoft auch eine Menge zugelegt, aber wenn ich daran zurückdenke, was es noch bei WinXP für ein Aufwand war einen Fernseher an den Windowsrechner anzuschließen und ihn dann auch noch das richtige Format und nicht nur Schwarz-Weiß anzeigen zu lassen...
Leider hat Linux da auch seine Kehrseite. Man muss sehr viel Zeit investieren, um sich zurechtzufinden und auch die Wartung eines laufenden Systems ist selbst mit sehr guten Fachkenntnissen sehr zeitaufwändig. Linux ist nunmal leider nur dann kostenlos, wenn deine Zeit nichts Wert ist.

Das hat mich damals zum Mac gebracht. Einfach einstöpseln und alles funktioniert. Es gab keine Abstürze (das war damals noch ein Thema - Bluescreens etc.), die Geräte kommunizierten ohne Probleme und ohne Treiber miteinander (nach wie vor gibt es kaum externe Geräte, die nicht mit einem Mac laufen - damit meine ich Mäuse und Tastaturen, Kameras, Fernseher etc.) und vor allem basiert das Mac OS auf einem Open-Source OS. Weiß grade nicht mehr genau welches es war, ob UNIX oder irgendwas anderes, aber es ist auf jeden Falls das gleiche 'Paketsystem' wie bei Linux. Also keine Registry und all so ein Kram. Übrigens gibt es daher auch die Möglichkeit, fast alle Linux Pakete auf einem Mac zum laufen zu bringen - wenn man das denn möchte. Ist aber meist nicht nötig. Es gibt zu fast allem eine kostenlose, oder zumindest aber eine kostenpflichtige Alternative zu einem Windows Programm für den Mac. Einfach mal 'Programmname Mac Alternative' Googeln.

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung inwiefern sich Windows da weiterentwickelt hat, aber das hat mich damals einfach überzeugt.

Und wer sagt er würde sich keinen Mac holen sondern lieber Windows benutzen weil er nicht so für Mainstream ist, der sollte vielleicht nochmal nachschlagen, was Mainstream eigentlich bedeutet. (Davon abgesehen, dass es in meinen Augen genauso bescheuert ist aus Prinzip gegen etwas zu sein nur weil es 'Mainstream' ist, wie ohne nachzudenken mitzulaufen)

Achja, Rechtsklicken kann man mit einem Mac seit vielen Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (6. September 2010)

Pc, da ich ungern für die gleiche Leistung und weniger Kompabilität 3 mal mehr Geld ausgeb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (6. September 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Pc, da ich ungern für die gleiche Leistung und weniger Kompabilität 3 mal mehr Geld ausgeb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo kostet denn bitte ein Mac dreimal so viel wie ein vergleichbarer PC?

@Gintaar: Mac OS ist Unix-based. deswegen ist es auch so resourcensparend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das Argument mit dem Rechtsklick ist echt der Klassiker schlechthin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleron (6. September 2010)

Ich nutze beides. Mein MacBook für unterwegs mit div. Spielen (neben WoW noch EvE Online, SC2 und WC3) und meine Win 7 Maschine zu Hause. Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Von daher hat keines von beiden bei mir die Nase vorn.

Gruß Vall


----------



## Warcus (6. September 2010)

Ich nutze seit 20 Jahren den PC und so ist es jetzt auch mit WoW.

Und überhaupt: Mein *Amiga 500* ist sowieso *viel besser*, als Euer doofer *Atari ST*, Ihr Lamer und Loser!
So! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karli1994 (6. September 2010)

hey leute keiner ist von euch gezwungen macosx zu benutzen auf einen mac man kann auch win7 auf einen mac benutzen das geht nehmlich mit bootcamp
außerdem auf einen normalen pc kann man auch macosx verwenden


----------



## Lausbua (6. September 2010)

@Gintaar: Dein Beitrag spricht mir aus der Seele!!

Fakt ist: Natürlich arbeitet "die breite Masse" mit Windows, was auch jede Statistik über die Verbreitung der Betriebssysteme belegt. Doch genau darauf hat IMHO das Marketing von Microsoft abgezielt: Jeder Depp kennt es von daheim und will dann natürlich auch beruflich damit arbeiten. Logische Schlussfolgerung: Microsoft verkauft an die Firmen die Lizenzen für Windows. Oder warum war es Microsoft in der Vergangenheit mehr oder weniger egal, wenn man daheim mit der Sicherungskopie arbeitet? Mir persönlich fällt erst seit XP auf, dass sich Microsoft auch "Echtheitsüberprüfungen" für Privatpersonen überlegt - sie können es sich mittlerweile einfach leisten. Soll es meinetwegen so sein, ein Windows ist auch fast deppensicher: CD einlegen, klickediklackedi, und die neue Software ist installiert. Oder neue Hardware einbauen, Windows erkennt sie, paar Klicks für die Treiber, fertig. Braucht man nicht viel dazu können ausser zu lesen, was am Bildschirm steht (okayokay, manche sind auch schon damit hoffnungslos überfordert, aber DAU's sterben nun mal nicht aus).

Dass durch dieses Klickediklackedi bei manchen Leuten der Verstand halt nicht weiter reicht als irgendwelche Spiele zu zocken, können wir alle hier in diesem Thread lesen. Find's nur traurig, wenn man dann mit seiner Argumentation so dermassen Schwachsinn verzapft, dass Leuten wie mir schon beim Lesen allein schlecht wird. Aber okay: Das sind dann vermutlich genau diese Spieler, die für jedes Lulu-Raid einen Gearcheck in Dala-Mitte machen ;-)

Zurück zum Thema. Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass in dieser Umfrage Linux fehlt, da ich selbst das Windows praktisch nur noch für WoW benötige und ansonsten openSuSE nutze. Gut, WoW würde sich natürlich unter Linux auch mit Wine lösen lassen, doch hier arbeite ich noch daran. Zusätzlich hätte ich es schön gefunden, wenn man auch mehr als eine Antwort geben könnte, da ich offensichtlich nicht der Einzige bin, der mehrere Betriebssysteme zugleich nutzt.


----------



## Lausbua (6. September 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> hey leute keiner ist von euch gezwungen macosx zu benutzen auf einen mac man kann auch win7 auf einen mac benutzen das geht nehmlich mit bootcamp
> außerdem auf einen normalen pc kann man auch macosx verwenden



Dass man auf einem PC auch MaxOS nutzen kann, weiß ich. Doch wenn ich schon einen Mac habe, will ich mit Sicherheit kein Windows benutzen ;-)

(Und eine Bitte habe ich an dich persönlich: Bitte sei so lieb und lies' nächstes Mal nach dem Schreiben drüber, bevor du auf "Antworten" klickst. Ich musste deinen Beitrag 3x lesen, bevor ich den Sinn dahinter verstanden habe)


----------



## Lausbua (6. September 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: Mein *Amiga 500* ist sowieso *viel besser*, als Euer doofer *Atari ST*, Ihr Lamer und Loser!
> So!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag das nochmal, und ich zieh' dir mit meinem 1040 STF den Scheitel und werf dir meinen Amiga 500 gleich hinten nach!

So!

Aber meinen C64 mitsamt der 1541er behalt' ich mir, die Teile sind mir zu schade... ;-)


Edit: War natürlich nicht böse gemeint - hoffe, du hast es auch nicht so verstanden...


----------



## DontaDella (6. September 2010)

PC oder Mac eine gute frage...
Ich nutze beide, wie ein Vorgänger schon berichtet hat, einen grossen PC zuhause und einen Mac für unterwegs.
Aber kommt, ihr könnt ihr nicht so sagen Pc ist besser als Mac oder umgekehrt, weil jedes System hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Und zuletzt sollte jeder selber entscheiden welcher er für sich als passender anspricht.
LG


----------



## Jemira (6. September 2010)

beides? habe nen fixpc zum zocken (win7ecc.) und nen macbook black zu hause.
Allerdings dass die magic maus keine tasten hat wie trixi3 behauptet stimmt nicht, sie hat wie immer 1e taste+die oberfläche als toucheausfürhung, leider ist sie viiieeell zu flach um wirklich angenehm zu sein. (allgemein sind macmäuse eher besch*, aber das ist meine persönliche meinung, wie ich auch mit den tastatur nix anfangen kann). Das macosx ist allerdings klasse (habe es auch schon ohne probs gekillt^^). ps mac zerschießen: defrag starten und beten.


----------



## Archiebald (6. September 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Es ist immer die gleiche Diskussion.
> Für Spiele mögen PCs einige Vorteile haben, grade was die Konfiguration angeht. Aber in Sachen Kompatibilität, Grafikanwendungen, Sicherheit und Stabilität des Systems macht kein PC einem Mac etwas vor.
> 
> Ja ich liebe meinen Mac



/sign


----------



## Lausali (6. September 2010)

Also,

 Ich benutze einen MacPro und der ist Voll bestückt und hat ne fette graka drin.

 Darauf ist winxp/win7 und ich kann alles benutzen was es an softwahre gibt sogar Spiele

 Wo andere meinen das geht nicht, es gibt saubere Softwahr die für den mac geschrieben sind
Und ich hab noch nie so ein schnelles windows gesehen, wie auf MacPro. 
Ich habe sehr viel Geld bezahlt aber es hat sich gelohnt und ich hab den Jets 1Jahr und
Keine Abstürze oder so was.
Man muss sich nur mal mit dem Mac mehr befassen und viel lesen was man alles damit machen kann seit dem sie Intel einbauen.
Ich möchte keinen anderen PC mehr haben.
Und es kommt demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte DX11 fähig, was will man mehr^^ 

mfg


----------



## Jemira (6. September 2010)

@lausali ernst jetzt? du kaufst dir einen mac pro und benutzt nur winxp/win7? naja jedem das seine. aber auf nem mac nicht mac osx benutzen ist schon fast gotteslästerung^^ (vor allem da man für das geld das du da reingesteckt hast auch ne super hp workstation bekommen hättest, ja auch dem pc markt gibts hardware die besser ist und dann ähnliches kostet wie ein mac).
versteh mich nicht falsch, verkaufen hier imacs mit bootcamp bzw parallels auch reihenweise wegen dem design muss es trotzdem nicht richtig finden DEN vorteil vom mac einfach zu ignorieren. (ps hardware ist nicht unbedingt der vorteil von apple, war es nie, wirds auch nie sein). Apples vorteil gegenüber windows/andere produkte war immer schon a) das bischen elitäre (ok hat mitn ipod/iphone doch stark gelitten) b) das design und c) die einfache bedienung


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. September 2010)

Hab nie was anderes als nen PC und konsolen gehabt und wüßte jetzt keinen Grund umzusteigen.

Apple ist mir in den letzten Jahren, mit iPod, iPhone usw. sowieso viel zu Lifestyle- und Yuppiemäßig geworden. Vielleicht war das auch schon immer so, nur nicht penetrant allgegenwärtig.


----------



## Groar (6. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich.
> Aber ich glaube es gibt auch Safari und Itunes sowie Quicktime für den PC habe ich recht?
> Natürlich läuft das Systemintern immer besser aber mich hat die Tatsache geärgert das es überhauptnicht funktioniert hat.
> 
> ...



Da die Microsoft Produkte verbreiteter sind, gibts auch für die mehr Viren, das ist in meinen Augen kein Verdienst von Apple. Das auf einem Apple mit Apple-Produkten gewisse Konfigurationen wegfallen, ist auch kein wahrer Vorteil, aber jeder wie er es mag...^^

Das man bei Win 7 erstmal einen Email-Client runterladen muss, finde ich z.B. top... Endlich ist dieses olle Outlook Express verschwunden, was es vorher immer schon dazu gab. Jetzt kann ich selber entscheiden, welchen Client ich nehme, ob nun von Microsoft, oder Mozilla, oder sonstwas...


----------



## Saji (6. September 2010)

Ich nutze zum Spielen einen PC weil es einfach keine kaum Probleme gibt. Ich muss aber gestehen das mich ein MacBook verdammt reizen würde. =)


----------



## Archiebald (6. September 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Da die Microsoft Produkte verbreiteter sind, gibts auch für die mehr Viren, das ist in meinen Augen kein Verdienst von Apple. Das auf einem Apple mit Apple-Produkten gewisse Konfigurationen wegfallen, ist auch kein wahrer Vorteil, aber jeder wie er es mag...^^
> 
> Das man bei Win 7 erstmal einen Email-Client runterladen muss, finde ich z.B. top... Endlich ist dieses olle Outlook Express verschwunden, was es vorher immer schon dazu gab. Jetzt kann ich selber entscheiden, welchen Client ich nehme, ob nun von Microsoft, oder Mozilla, oder sonstwas...



1. Ist ein entsprechender Sicherheitsmechanismus von Apple in MacOS X integriert (dieser wird auch von Apple gepflegt)
2. Hat Microsoft das nicht freiwillig gemacht - ich meine dass dem ein EU-Urteil zu Grunde lag.

Ich will jedoch nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich in Punkt 2 irre..ich meine das nur mal aufgeschnappt zu haben.


----------



## Jemira (7. September 2010)

@archiebald bei punkt 2 liegst du falsch, problem war nicht der emailclient sondern der browser. deshalb kommt jetzt auch beim ersten installieren ein fenster der einem die wahl läßt welchen broweser man benutzen möchte.
und auch in punkt 1 stimmt so nicht ganz. es besteht zwar wie in vista und win7 der mechanismus dass man bei jeder softwareinstallation mit benutzernamen (eines admins) und passwort bestätigen muss, allerdings ist auch macosx nicht frei von sicherheitslücken die das umgehen könnten - es ist nur schlicht zu uninteressant für die meisten virenprogrammierer/hacker.
p.s. zitat von der apple seiten "Sicherheitshinweis.
Der Mac ist mit integrierten Technologien ausgestattet, die das System vor bösartiger Software und Sicherheitsbedrohungen schützen - direkt nach dem Auspacken. Da jedoch kein System zu 100 Prozent immun gegen jede Bedrohung ist, kann Antivirensoftware zusätzlichen Schutz bieten. "


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2010)

Eines meiner ersten Geräte war ein Apple.

Mittlerweile arbeite & spiele ich seit vielen Jahren nur mit 'nem PC.
Mit dem Apple hatte ich so manche Probleme - mit dem PC anfangs auch.

Ich bin der Meinung, daß es bei beiden Systemen bestimmt Vor~ und Nachteile geben wird.
Beide haben ihre Software oder ihre Probleme.

Entscheidend ist aber, wer vor dem PC sitzt !!
Davon hängt es imo ab, wie gut ein PC läuft etc.
Ich habe hier schon sooft gelesen, daß User mit nem noch achso tollen Highend-PC, mehr Probleme haben -
wie ich, mit meinem 4 Jahre alten Oldie.

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe schon sehr lange keine Probleme mit den PC gehabt.
Der PC ist sauber, stabil, und und und ...
Abstürze, was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmal - es hängt imo nur vom User davor ab.

ps. 
Apple ist übrigens auch ein PC (nur mal so am Rande ...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## heiduei (7. September 2010)

man kauft sich einen mac für 2499 euro und bekommt dafür ne kiste, die im preis/leistungs-Verhältnis schrott is, die deine daten an die apple-zentrale schickt ( die verkaufen die daten an google), dazu kannste dir für 2400 euro nen pc basteln, der um die 6 mal besser is als so ein mac ...
deswegen kotzt mac mich an -.-


----------



## Gloir (7. September 2010)

Hey hou,

Ich nutze PC weil:

1. Ich meine Maschinen selber zusammenbaue, und auch gern einzelne Teile erneuere. 

2. Ich Maschinentechnik studiere und 80% der Programme gar nich auf Mac laufen (UGS NX, Ansys, Kisssoft usw.)

Zu Punkt 2 zitiere ich mal gerne einen User aus einem Mac forum:

"Ansonsten ist der Mac leider nicht wirklich für solche Art von Wissenschaft zu gebrauchen."


Ich möchte mal wissen, bei wie vielen Usern der "Statussymbol-Faktor" beim kauf eines Mac's eine wichtige Rolle gespielt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *An die Leute auf dem Arbeitsweg im Zug denk*

Ich glaube einfach, dass man ne Menge Kohle (vielleicht ist es im mom am bessern) schon nur hinblättert, weil da irgendwo am Gerät ein abgebissener Apfel abgebildet ist.


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> man kauft sich einen mac für 2499 euro und bekommt dafür ne kiste, die im preis/leistungs-Verhältnis schrott is, die deine daten an die apple-zentrale schickt ( die verkaufen die daten an google), dazu kannste dir für 2400 euro nen pc basteln, der um die 6 mal besser is als so ein mac ...
> deswegen kotzt mac mich an -.-



Welcher wär das denn? Ich stell die Frage immer wieder gern, da ich mir das mal selbst durchgerechnet hab, ob der Mac wirklich so teuer ist. Habs anhand des 2000€-iMacs gemacht. Und siehe da, ein Windows-PC wär genauso teuer geworden. Und wenn du jetzt mit de Mac Pro ankommst.... Den brauch man wirklich nur zum Arbeiten. Und beim Preis sollte man beachten, dass da Xeon-CPUs drin sind.



Gloir schrieb:


> Hey hou,
> 
> Ich nutze PC weil:
> 
> ...



1. Das ist ein Vorteil des PCs. Allerdings kann man das auch in bestimmten Rahmen beim Mac. Und seit Intel angefangen hat, für jeden neuen Proz nen neuen Sockel zu machen, zieht ein einfacher Teile-Tausch immer so nen ewigen Rattenschwanz hinterher, dass mir da einfach die Lust dran vergangen ist.

2. Windows läuft auch auf dem Mac....

Das mit dem Statusfaktor ist wirklich so ne Sache. Schon irgendwie komisch. Früher war man der absolute Nerd, wenn man nen Mac gehabt hat und heut ist man fast schon uncool, wenn man kein Apple-Produkt sein eigen nennt. PR-Mission accomplished 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich muss einfach sagen: Ich liebe meinen iPod, mein iPad und meinen Mac Mini. Das sind einfach geniale Produkte. Zwar nicht ohne Fehler, das zu behaupten wäre ignorant, aber einfach sehr gut. Und viele "Nachteile" von Macs gegenüber PCs basieren nur auf Halbwissen und Vorurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexxhexx (7. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Naja aber nun wieder zum Mac wenn du sagst MAc konnte alles Was windows erst ab 2000 konnte schon viel eher dann frag ich mich warum sich doss und windows 3.1 und 95 so toll durchgesetzt haben ohne das Microsoft damals schon der unumstrittene Marktführer war



Warum sich Microsoft durchgesetzt hat?
Weil Steve Jobbs aus Prinzip sein OS nur auf eigeneer Hardware verkauft hat (-> Stabilität), während MS sein OS an alle möglichen Hersteller verramscht.


----------



## mouzJade (7. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Machen wir mal ein Beispiel, Drucker installieren:
> 
> Windows:
> 1. Drucker an den USB-Port anschliessen.
> ...



Hab das mal gekürzt aufs wesentliche. 

FALSCH. Ich nutze Win7 und hier meine Druckerinstallation:

1. Drucker anschließen
2. Fenster zum Treiberdownload bestätigen oder je nach Voreinstellung auch nur warten.
3. Fertig

Wenn du Windows95 mit MacOSX vergleichst dann machst du was falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anksunamun (7. September 2010)

Naja - Privat nur Mac (IMAC und Mac Book 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und da zocke ich drauf.
Im Job Administriere ich ein mittelgroßes international vernetztes Windows Netzwerk. 
Beides hat seinen Sinn.


----------



## quentinharlech (7. September 2010)

Eindeutig PC! 

Und es gibt immer noch Leute die so nen Schwachsinn von sich geben wie: Mit Mac kann man besser Grafiksachen machen. 

Oh mein Gott! Warum? Gib mir nur einen Grund, ich geb dir zehn Gründe dagegen. Das Ding ist viel zu teuer, die Hardware ist veraltet, wenn die Grafik Software auf dem Mac nicht verbuggt ist kann man auch drei Kreuze machen, ich sag da mal Maya. 

Für die Kohle die ich für nen Mac jedweder Art hinlege bekomme ich nen PC mit doppelter Leistung. Und damit hat sich das schon wieder für mich erledigt. Wenn einer ein hübsches Case will, dann soll er sich eins holen. Dazu muss man seine Kohle nicht in einen Mac verschleudern.


----------



## Gintaar (7. September 2010)

quentinharlech schrieb:


> Eindeutig PC!
> 
> Und es gibt immer noch Leute die so nen Schwachsinn von sich geben wie: Mit Mac kann man besser Grafiksachen machen.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre eindeutig einen Dacia Sandero!

Und es gibt immer noch Leute die so einen Schwachsinn von sich geben, dass ein Porsche beim fahren mehr Spaß macht.

Oh mein Gott! Warum? Gib mir nur einen Grund, ich geb dir zehn Gründe dagegen. Das Ding ist viel zu teuer, er verbraucht viel zu viel, die Ersatzteile kosten ein Schweinegeld und wenn man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit einen Unfall baut kann man auch drei Kreuze machen, sag ich da mal (Maya?).

Für die Kohle die ich für einen Sportwagen jedweder Art hinlege, kann ich 7 gebrauchte Kleinwagen mit halbem Verbrauch bekommen. Und damit hat sich das schon wieder für mich erledigt. Wenn einer seiner Schrottkarre eine Unterbodenbeleuchtung verpassen will soll er das tun. Dazu muss er seine Kohle nicht für einen Sportwagen verschleudern.

.....

Falls du Autos nicht magst, ersetze ich dir den Text auch gerne mit einem beliebigen anderen Hobby. Lass die Leute ihr Geld da ausgeben wo sie wollen.


----------



## Diola (7. September 2010)

PC, keine Frage. Hab lange im Büro mit Mac arbeiten müssen. So lange man noch verspielt ist und viel Zeit hat macht Mac an der einen oder anderen Stelle schon Spaß, weil kleine Innovationen. Aber im Gesamturteil würde ich sagen, Macs gibt es nur noch wegen fanatischer Fans. Die die kleinen Vorteile des Mac feiern als hätten sie die selbst erfunden und die ganzen Nachteile schlichtweg ausblenden. Es fängt bei der eingeschränkten Maus an, geht über die Mac-Chips, inzwischen Intel, bis zum Betriebssystem. Wer den Computer wirklich braucht, hat inzwischen Windows drauf. Der alte durchaus angebrachte Vorteil der besseren Grafik- und Musik-Programme ist inzwischen aufgelöst, was nicht heißt dass ein Mac-User nicht weiter drauf besteht.

Was auch immer, wie auch immer, das Leben ändert sich, der Mac nicht, der PC schon: Hast du auf das eine keine Lust mehr muss der Mac lediglich noch Internetseiten(mitunter eingeschränkt) anzeigen. Der PC macht weiter was du willst. Dazu kommt die gestiegene Beliebtheit von Microsoft und den Wandel von Apple zum Grund von Microsofts ehemaliger Unbeliebtheit: Kontrolle! Die Mehrheit mag das nicht, Microsoft hat das schon gelernt. Apple steht erst am Anfang der Perversion(Kontrolle), ein langer Weg darüber und zurück.

Nicht zu vergessen, wie viele Spiele (und ja, auch gute) denken gar nicht daran jemals auf einem Mac zu laufen.


Hinzu kommt dass ich nicht einen Mac-User, ohne, na sagen wir mal, merkwürdiger Persönlichkeit, getroffen habe: Meist völlig unsichere Persönlichkeiten die sich im Kreise ihrer verstecken und mit der Nutzung von Macs Ihre ärmliche Persönlichkeit zu überdecken suchen: Ich bin nicht was ich tue, sondern Ich bin was ich habe." bzw. welches Bild diese Dinge suggerieren.
Früher oder später müssen die dann auf die Couch.

So schlecht die Situation auch ist, persönlich kann man sich bei allen Dingen nur sagen: Immer das nehmen was alle(Mehrheit) haben, dann funktioniert es auch. Siehe InternetExplorer, fast alle haben ihn, viele mäkeln rum und doch ist es der fehlerresistenteste Browser den es gibt, soll heißen es ist der Browser auf dem man die meißten Internetseiten sehen kann. Alle anderen zeigen die ja tatsächlich vorhandenen Fehler an. Und alle möglichen PlugIns gibts zwar vereinzelt mitunter besser auf anderen Browsern, aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit für den IE.


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

Und ich verstehs immer noch nicht, warum der Mac überteuert sein soll...... OK, der neue Mac Mini ist wirklich überteuert. Aber den holt man sich auch nicht zum Zocken...


----------



## Najsh (7. September 2010)

mouzJade schrieb:


> Hab das mal gekürzt aufs wesentliche.
> 
> FALSCH. Ich nutze Win7 und hier meine Druckerinstallation:
> 
> ...



Hier mal meine Druckerinstallation unter Linux:

Drucker einstecken


----------



## Royo80 (7. September 2010)

Untitled Ich finde es immer nur interessant solche Themen zu lesen, es wird immer Verfechter von Mac's und "Dosen" geben. Natürlich wird die Mehrheit für die Dosen sprechen, dass erschließt sich schon alleine aus dem beschriebenen Marktanteil. Jedes System hat hier und da seine Vor- und Nachteile und das ist auch gut so. Wer heute immer noch eine Eintastenmaus als negatives Beispiel bringt, hat in meinen Augen keine Ahnung wovon er redet. 

 Ich arbeite seit sechs Jahren mit Mac's und kann nur sagen das es die beste Entscheidung ist die ich in Bezug auf Rechner getroffen habe. Wer gerne an seinem System herumbastelt und jedes Teil immer mal wieder austauschen will der ist mit ner Dose weitaus besser bedient als mit einem Mac und so soll es auch sein, dass selbe gilt natürlich für all die, welche mit ihrem Rechner zum größten Teil zocken wollen. 

 Was mir aber schon während meines Design- Studiums aufgefallen ist das viele Dosen User begeistert von Mac's waren, nachdem sie nur einmal mit ihnen gearbeitet haben und es nicht lange dauerte bis sie umgestiegen sind. 

 Ich denke auch das ein Großteil der so auf Mac's schimpft und sagt alles ist nur schlecht, alt und teuer, einfach auch nur gerne einen hätte aber ihn sich nicht leisten kann. Nicht jeder kann Porsche oder Ferrari fahren! Aber eben auch ein VW oder Opel oder was auch immer ist ein gutes und zuverlässiges Auto, nur sehen Porsche und Co. einfach besser aus und fühlen sich besser an.

 Neben der Arbeit in der eigenen Produktionsfirma bleibt mir nicht all zu viel Zeit fürs zocken aber die Zeit für WoW nehme ich mir immer wieder und ich kann nicht auch nur einen Nachteil beim zocken auf meinen Mac's feststellen, ich habe alle Einstellungen auf max. auch die über die Konsole und es ruckelt und zuckt fast nie. Da ich die Raidleitung bei uns habe fällt mir nur immer wieder auf das meistens die Dosenzocker von Dc's betroffen sind während wir Mac User uns immer nur fragen „ hmmmm was haben die immer nur" aber nun gut das mag auch dem Verhältnis geschuldet sein, da bei uns auch nur 7 man aus dem Raid auf Mac zocken.

 Mac's und Dosen haben einfach eine unterschiedliche Zielgruppe und so sind sie auch ausgelegt. Solange der User mit seinem System zufrieden ist hat er die richtige Wahl getroffen und wird dieses auch gut und objektiv begründen können.

 Unbegründete aussagen wie „Mac ist schlecht, Pc>Mac usw." kann man getrost ignorieren, dieses gilt natürlich auch für die, welche einfach nur sagen Pc ist schlecht, das nimmt sich alles nichts. Auch unqualifizierte Aussagen wie „ Eintastenmaus und alte Komponenten" sind einfach nur lächerlich. 



 MfG


----------



## floppydrive (7. September 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Druckerinstallation unter Linux:
> 
> Drucker einstecken



Hier mal meine Druckerinstallation:





Stift nehmen


----------



## Idekoon (7. September 2010)

Wenn man die Umfrage nicht gelesen hat, ist der Sinngehalt des Themas in etwa hiermit gleichzusetzen: Lieber einen Apfel oder Pink Lady?


----------



## Norua (7. September 2010)

<------ Stolzer Windoof Nutzer

Ich vergleiche das immer so:
Du hast 2 Äpfel, einen stinknormalen Wondows Apfel um 1€.
Und dann hast du einen in 100 Farben leuchtenden Apple Apfel um 10€.
Beide schmecken total gleich der einzige unterschied ist das der 2. besser aussieht
Wer Standartkost will nimmt Wondows. Wer mehr Geld hat (oder das Auge mitisst^^)
kauft sich Apple.


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

Norua schrieb:


> <------ Stolzer Windoof Nutzer
> 
> Ich vergleiche das immer so:
> Du hast 2 Äpfel, einen stinknormalen Wondows Apfel um 1€.
> ...



Fump! Und wieder jemand, der wohl noch nie beides verwendet hat....


----------



## Healbäumchen (7. September 2010)

PC mit Linux/Windows
Windows kommt aber nur zum Einsatz für die ganz resistenten Anwendung die weder mit Wine noch Cedega lauffähig werden.

Ich kann dem angebissenen Apfel nix abgewinnen, weil

-Apple sehr restriktiv ist (wieso muss ich mein Handy jailbreaken damit es "mir" gehört?).
-sie nach dem Umstieg von PPC auf x86/64 ihr Alleinstellungsmerkmal verloren haben in technischer Hinsicht. 
-Hardwareupgrades sind meistens nur durch Neukauf möglich (jaja ich weiss gibt alle Schaltjahr mal ne Grafikkartenupgrade für den Apfel, allerdings nicht vergleichbar mit PC)
-Sicherheitslücken existieren genauso, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr, als auf Windows-Systemen. War da nicht vor 2 Wochen was mit ner 9 Jahre alten Sicherheitslücke in Quicktime? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-ITunes ... allein das is schon ein KO-Kriterium. Eins muss man ihnen lassen, sie schaffens gute Bloatware herzustellen.
-und zu guter Letzt das Hardwarekriterium. Wieso soll ich für stinknormale Hardware die ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens um die Ecke bekomme das Doppelte oder Dreifache bezahlen?

Aber richtig lustig wirds erst wenn Windows <-> OSX miteinander im Netzwerk sein sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pythonblase (7. September 2010)

Ich hab zwar einen PC mit Win 7 werde aber aufeinen iMac umsteigen da ich es besser finde (Persönliche Meinung) Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile keineFrage diese nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf. Aber ich brauch auf Windows nicht zu verzichtenich kann es ja auch auf einem Mac Installieren mit Bootcamp

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Bootcamp  ->    http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/font]


----------



## Lausbua (7. September 2010)

quentinharlech schrieb:


> Eindeutig PC!
> 
> Und es gibt immer noch Leute die so nen Schwachsinn von sich geben wie: Mit Mac kann man besser Grafiksachen machen.




Und mit der Behauptung hast du dich für mich leider schon auch disqualifiziert (sorry für den persönlichen Angriff).

Oder warum meinst du, warum jeder halbwegs gute Grafiker und jede bessere Repro-Firma lieber auf nem Mac arbeitet als auf Windows? Weil alle Grafiker Trotteln sind und zu viel Geld am Konto haben? ;-)


----------



## Salona (7. September 2010)

ich kann mit nichts außer pc umgehn


----------



## Murfy (7. September 2010)

Ich finde das Apple zu sehr Markenzeugs ist. Und in dem Sinne zahlt man auch obendrauf. Klar, hätte ich Geld übrig wie ein Gold-kotzendes Pferd, würd ich mir nen Mac holen, aber immer einen PC haben, Mac wäre eher Buisness-orientiert oder halt Privat-Zeugs. Aber für Games würde ich beim PC bleiben.


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

Healbäumchen schrieb:


> PC mit Linux/Windows
> Windows kommt aber nur zum Einsatz für die ganz resistenten Anwendung die weder mit Wine noch Cedega lauffähig werden.
> 
> Ich kann dem angebissenen Apfel nix abgewinnen, weil
> ...



1. Das stimmt, die Firmenpolitik von Apple ist wirklich nicht das wahre. Aber nur deswegen will ich nicht auf die Produkte verzichten.
2. Ich finds gut. Seit dem läuft Windows drauf und es ist vielleicht auch ein Anreiz für andere Softwarehersteller, ne Mac-Version rauszubringen, da die Hardware nicht mehr unterschiedlich ist.
3. Das mit den Upgrades hat in meinen Augen auch Vorteile. Wenn das überall so wäre, dann würden sich die Entwickler der Spiele vielleicht mal beim Programmieren mehr Mühe geben. Warum braucht man denn alle halbe Jahr ne neue Graka für 500€? Da sag mal noch einer, dass Macs teuer sind o_O Komischerweise schaffen es manche Hersteller aus alten Engines noch so tolle Grafik rauszuholen und das Ganze bei relativ niedrigen Anforderungen. Aber ich weiche ab. Wenn man beim Mac upgraden will, verkauft man den alten halt bei ebay und holt sich nen neuen. Der Preisverfall ist hier nämlich im Vergleich zum PC fast nicht vorhanden.
4. Klar, aber Sicherheitslücken existieren überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. iTunes. OK, Full Ack! Der größte Rotz dens gibt.
6. Warum schon wieder das Kosten-Argument? Kannst du das belegen?

Aber wie schon oft gesagt: Wer an seinem Rechner schrauben will, nen eigenen Touch haben will, der is mitm PC doch ganz gut beraten. Erst recht sein Windows 7. Wer das Ding einfach nur hinstellen und benutzen will, der kann auch nen Mac nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. September 2010)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Und mit der Behauptung hast du dich für mich leider schon auch disqualifiziert (sorry für den persönlichen Angriff).
> 
> Oder warum meinst du, warum jeder halbwegs gute Grafiker und jede bessere Repro-Firma lieber auf nem Mac arbeitet als auf Windows? Weil alle Grafiker Trotteln sind und zu viel Geld am Konto haben? ;-)



Nein, viele Firmen die etwas mit Grafikdesign, Musikproduktion etc. zu tun haben, nutzen den Mac weil er einfach stabiler läuft und nicht so anfällig für Systemabstürze ist. Nicht weil er besser in den Sachen ist der er tut


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> ... Machen wir mal ein Beispiel, Drucker installieren:
> 
> Windows:
> 1. Drucker an den USB-Port anschliessen.
> ...


Also die Installation unter Windows (XP) kenn' ich da ganz anders.



> 1. Drucker anschliessen.
> 2. Fertig (Das ist kein Witz, man muss nicht ein einziges Mal etwas klicken).



So und nicht anders ist es jedenfalls bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lausbua schrieb:


> ... Oder warum meinst du, warum jeder halbwegs gute Grafiker und jede bessere Repro-Firma lieber auf nem Mac arbeitet als auf Windows? ...


Aha ....
Seltsamerweise kenn ich ebenso prof. Grafiker, die mit entsprechender guter Software auf nem Windows PC arbeiten -
ohne jeglichen Absturz!

Was hier zum Teil geschrieben wird ... nee nee ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

Ich glaube das mit der Druckerinstallation kommt ganz auf den Drucker an. Wenn er entsprechend alt ist, dass er mit Windows-Standard-Treibern läuft, dann klar. Aber wenn es ein ganz neues Modell ist, dann muss man die Treiber ja wohl bei jedem System installieren. Irgendwie muss das OS ja wissen, was sich da eingestöpselt hat...


----------



## Healbäumchen (7. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> [...]
> 6. Warum schon wieder das Kosten-Argument? Kannst du das belegen?
> [...]



Das is ja nit schwer das zu belegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sieh dir mal die Konfiguration von kleinsten Mac Pro an. Der kleinste kostet knapp 2400 Euro.
Dann einfach mal bei nen Webshop gehen der Eigenkonfiguration anbietet (z.b. Alternate) und kucken was eine vergleichbare Konfiguration so kostet. (Bei Alternate warens knapp 1200, je nach persönlichen Geschmack bei Gehäusen kanns da noch paar Euro mehr werden).

Noch Fragen euer Ehren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Gibt sicher auch noch Lieferanten für die Teile, die billiger sind.


----------



## Ångela (7. September 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich habe nen iMac. Hatte davor immer Windows PCs und muss ehrlich sagen: ich vermisse es kein Stück.
> Es lohnt sich insbesondere, wenn man marktführende Software nutzen möchte (Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro etc.) und Wert auf Komfort, Stabilität, Sicherheit und Kompatibilität legt.
> 
> Aber wir sind ja in nem "Gaming"-Forum, wo sowas nicht wichtig ist und daher gehe ich auf die ganzen Kinder mit ihren "Macs sind überteuerter Schrott und sowieso scheisse"-Kommentaren gar nicht erst ein!



ROFL, genau mit deinem abfälligen Kommentar BIST du darauf eingegangen, du Möchtegern.

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das du selbst noch nicht älter als 25, vielleicht 26 bist und damit bist du für mich nicht besser, als die Leute, die du so abfällig und herablassend tituliert hast, nämlich selbst noch ein Kind.

Die von die angeführten Programme sind NISCHENprogramme, die kein normaler Durschnittsanwender jemals brauchen wird, daher hast du mit dieser Aufzählung ebenfalls hervorragend bestägtigt, WARUM sich der Mac bzw. Apple nie durchsetzen wird.

Ich hab es schon in meinem anderen Beitrag erwähnt, es gibt nichts mehr, absolut NICHTS, das ein MAC bzw. ein Apple besser könnte, als ein PC.

Die Zeiten, in denen die MAC in Sachen DTP und ähnlichem, oder Harddiscrecording führend gewesen sind, die sind lange vorbei.

MACs sind die Mercedes SL im Computerbreich, mehr nicht ...... niemand braucht sie, aber wer sie sich leisten kann, der kauft sie sich, weil er oder sie der Meinung sind, sich unbedingt von der breiten Masse abheben zu müssen.
Ans Ziel kommt man mit einem Fiat Panda aber genauso wie mit einem SL .......... und in der Stadt meistens auch nicht viel langsamer.

MACs sind stabiler im Betrieb ?

Auch diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei, spätestens seit 10.2 gibt es auch im MAC-OS mehr als genug Macken und ähnlich wie bei Windoofs treten manche Fehler nur bei manchen Anwendern auf.

Zig Millionen Leute benutzen Windoofs täglich ohne größere Probleme, aber ein paar Leute haben eben welche und meistens sind das die, die ihre Kisten unnötig vollmüllen oder glauben, sie hätten den Durchblick und daher hier und da völligen Müll verzapfen und das System "von Hand" kaputte machen.

Ich hatte in meiner langen Zeit in der Branche genug PCs UND MACs auf dem Tisch und zwar ziemlich genau in dem Verhältnis, in dem sie Marktanteile besitzen.
Gerade die iMACs der ersten Generationen waren demraßen schrottig, das ich mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit vorher sagen konnte, was der Kunde für Probleme mit seinem Apfel hat.

Apple ist nicht ohne Grund auf "PC-Hardware" umgestiegen und spätestens seit dem stellt sich die Frage auch nicht mehr, was besser ist, sondern nur noch "Brauch ich bestimmte Software, die es für Windows (noch) nicht gibt ?" und ansonsten regiert das Portemaonnaie, nichts weiter.

Ach und um die Axt in beide Richtungen zu schwingen: wenn ich lese, wie viele Leute hier die tollen Möglichkeiten preisen, das man PCs so einfach selbst zusammenbauen kann, dann bekomme ich genauso Lachkrämpfe.

8 von 10 Leuten, die ihre PCs selbst zusammenbauen, haben NULL Peilung davon, was sie da tatsächlich machen, aber gut, immerhin verdient die Branche daran relativ gut, weil dadurch eben erheblich mehr zu Bruch geht, als es der Fall wäre, wenn die Leute ihre Rechner fertig konfiguriert bestellen würden.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2010)

_Sowas Frag man nicht im Flame..äh..WoW-Forum..

Ich find´s schade das man nicht für beides Stimmen kann , hab WoW mit beidem gespielt (Spiele PC aus 09 & 27" iMac) und bin mit beiden vollstens zufrieden gewesen._


----------



## Ångela (7. September 2010)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Und mit der Behauptung hast du dich für mich leider schon auch disqualifiziert (sorry für den persönlichen Angriff).
> 
> Oder warum meinst du, warum jeder halbwegs gute Grafiker und jede bessere Repro-Firma lieber auf nem Mac arbeitet als auf Windows? Weil alle Grafiker Trotteln sind und zu viel Geld am Konto haben? ;-)



Dann komm man langsam im Jahr 2010 an ........ die meisten Firmen in der entsprechenden Branche steigen inzwischen um, eben WEIL sie weder bereit sind für den lächerlichen Support ihrer alten MACs horrende Summen zu zahlen, geschweige denn die unglaublichen Upgradepreise der reinen MAC-Software zu zahlen.

Jeder ernsthaft in dieser Branche arbeitende Mensch steigt nach und nach um, weben WEIL es kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für den MAC mehr gibt; PCs können inzwischen ALLES, was MACs auch können, auch in den angesprochenen Bereichen.

Spätestens dann, wenn die noch vorhandenen MACs von der Leistung nicht mehr ausreichen, werdne sich die entsprechenden Leute und Firmen Gedanken darüber machen, ob sie für NULL Mehrleistung auch in Zukunft noch erheblich mehr bei der Anschaffung zahlen wollen, oder können.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2010)

_Du vergisst aber grad in der Branche das Hauptmerkmal des (i)Mac´s : Die Bildschirmqualität._


----------



## Polchen (7. September 2010)

Mac!! 
nie Probleme damit gehabt!


----------



## DontaDella (7. September 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Mac!!
> nie Probleme damit gehabt!



Genau wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2010)

_Kann ich mich nur anschliessen :-)

Wobei ich unter Windows bzw. mit nem "normalen" PC auch keine hatte._


----------



## M0LiTZ (7. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sjgb-izGlg


----------



## Butterfinger (7. September 2010)

Komisch wie hier alle angeblich wissen wollen, was alle Menschen auf dem Planeten so zu hause und auf der Arbeit für Computer benutzen. Echt, ich hab noch nie so viele Ultraprofis wie hier in diesem Forum gesehen...


----------



## Archiebald (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Nein, viele Firmen die etwas mit Grafikdesign, Musikproduktion etc. zu tun haben, nutzen den Mac weil er einfach stabiler läuft und nicht so anfällig für Systemabstürze ist. Nicht weil er besser in den Sachen ist der er tut



Wenn es Logic Pro für ne Dose geben würde, würd ichs vielleicht auch noch nutzen..obwohl..eigentlich nicht.

Wer schon mal mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat weiß was das Wörtchen "Workflow" bedeutet.
Aber wie bereits schonmal jemand gesagt hatte: Es ist hier ein Gaming-Forum, insbesondere ein Forum für WoW. Und da Blizzard Macs recht gut supportet haben Macs auf jeden Fall eine Daseinsberechtigung im Gamingbereich.


----------



## Contemptio (7. September 2010)

PC - Mac is was für Schwulis und Frauen



Falwas schrieb:


> Warum wünscht du mir den Tod?
> 
> Edit: Moment, hab jetzt erst dein User-Bild und deine Signatur bemerkt. Ich hoffe du wirst mit 18 vom Kreiswehrersatzamt in den Kosovo geschickt, dann redest du anders. Keine weiteren Fragen.



Ich war da als Fernmelder...is bezahlter Urlaub :>


----------



## FullMetalJacket (7. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Windows an die macht! Tot den Mac User! also ja ich benutze PC!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



windows ? blöder microschrot..


----------



## Wainox (7. September 2010)

Bin mit einem MacBook Pro unterwegs.

Achja...süßes Windows-Mac-Gebäsche hier <3 .


----------



## Arragor (7. September 2010)

Apple iMac 24 Zoll mit 2,93 GHz und einer GT 120 , 4 GB RAM

Für WoW mehr als ausreichend und sonst spiele ich eh nix. Keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## gerome234 (7. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> 1. Das stimmt, die Firmenpolitik von Apple ist wirklich nicht das wahre. Aber nur deswegen will ich nicht auf die Produkte verzichten.
> 2. Ich finds gut. Seit dem läuft Windows drauf und es ist vielleicht auch ein Anreiz für andere Softwarehersteller, ne Mac-Version rauszubringen, da die Hardware nicht mehr unterschiedlich ist.
> 3. Das mit den Upgrades hat in meinen Augen auch Vorteile. Wenn das überall so wäre, dann würden sich die Entwickler der Spiele vielleicht mal beim Programmieren mehr Mühe geben. Warum braucht man denn alle halbe Jahr ne neue Graka für 500€? Da sag mal noch einer, dass Macs teuer sind o_O Komischerweise schaffen es manche Hersteller aus alten Engines noch so tolle Grafik rauszuholen und das Ganze bei relativ niedrigen Anforderungen. Aber ich weiche ab. Wenn man beim Mac upgraden will, verkauft man den alten halt bei ebay und holt sich nen neuen. Der Preisverfall ist hier nämlich im Vergleich zum PC fast nicht vorhanden.
> 4. Klar, aber Sicherheitslücken existieren überall
> ...


Zu 3.: Wer sich 2 mal im Jahr eine 500€ Graka kauft macht was falsch. Ich habe eine 9600er GT (vor ungefähr 2 Jahren ausgetauscht worden weil die 7900er GT kaputt geganngen ist) und kann noch immer WoW mit vollen Grafikeinstellungen flüssig Spielen (außer Schatten, aber das ist ja der Grafikkartenkiller schlechthin). Wer sich zB. 2006 eine 8800er GTX angeschafft hat, der wirds heute noch haben, da sie immer noch genug Leistung bringt. Also das 500€ pro halbem Jahr argument ist völlig Blödsinnig.

Zu 6: http://www.apple.com/at/macbook/ ab 999€. Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 320m Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4ghz Prozessor
http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/heimburo/make_it_your_own_deals/fs.aspx?refid=make_it_your_own_deals&s=dhs&~ck=mn 829€ Dell Studio 17 Grafikkarte: HD5650 Prozessor: Intel Core i5 450m 2,4 Ghz Prozessor (Trotzdem schneller als ein Intel Core 2 Duo)

Ich habe bei beiden Beispielen absichtlich nur die teueren Geschäfte genommen. Soviel zu "Mac ist nicht überteuert"


----------



## b1sh0p (8. September 2010)

Healbäumchen schrieb:


> Das is ja nit schwer das zu belegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich schon mal gemacht. Und zwar mitm 27" iMac. Sonst wuerde ich das ja nicht so konsequent vertreten. Aber ich Machs morgen gerne auch nochmal mit dem Mac pro. Auch wenn ich den Sinn darin nicht ganz sehe, da sich niemand für daheim nen Mac pro holen wuerde. Hab ich auch schon mehrfach gesagt. Das ist ein reiner arbeitsrechner. Und wenn man sich hier bei einer anderen Firma eine entsprechende Workstation kaufen wuerde, waer die bestimmt nicht viel billiger. 



gerome234 schrieb:


> Zu 3.: Wer sich 2 mal im Jahr eine 500&#8364; Graka kauft macht was falsch. Ich habe eine 9600er GT (vor ungefähr 2 Jahren ausgetauscht worden weil die 7900er GT kaputt geganngen ist) und kann noch immer WoW mit vollen Grafikeinstellungen flüssig Spielen (außer Schatten, aber das ist ja der Grafikkartenkiller schlechthin). Wer sich zB. 2006 eine 8800er GTX angeschafft hat, der wirds heute noch haben, da sie immer noch genug Leistung bringt. Also das 500&#8364; pro halbem Jahr argument ist völlig Blödsinnig.
> 
> Zu 6: http://www.apple.com/at/macbook/ ab 999&#8364;. Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 320m Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4ghz Prozessor
> http://www1.euro.del...ls&s=dhs&~ck=mn 829&#8364; Dell Studio 17 Grafikkarte: HD5650 Prozessor: Intel Core i5 450m 2,4 Ghz Prozessor (Trotzdem schneller als ein Intel Core 2 Duo)
> ...



Das mit den 500&#8364;-Grakas war natürlich ein bescheuertes Beispiel. Aber wo kommt es denn her, dass alle 6 Monate die Hersteller mit neuen Grafikchips winken? Weil es wohl genug Leute gibt, die die kaufen...

Gut, ich muss sagen, dass die Einsteigerprodukte von Apple wirklich recht teuer geworden sind. Im Gegensatz zu den naechstbesseren. Siehe MacBook und macbook pro oder Mac mini und iMac. Aber hier werden immer nur geraete verglichen, die imho nicht zusammenpassen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Dell Laptop von der Qualität an einen Apple rankommt. Wobei ich persönlich eine dezente Abneigung gegen Dell habe, die mich das nicht objektiv betrachten lasst. 

Aber mehr zu dem Thema gerne morgen


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich habe nen iMac. Hatte davor immer Windows PCs und muss ehrlich sagen: ich vermisse es kein Stück.
> Es lohnt sich insbesondere, wenn man marktführende Software nutzen möchte (Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro etc.) und Wert auf Komfort, Stabilität, Sicherheit und Kompatibilität legt.
> 
> Aber wir sind ja in nem "Gaming"-Forum, wo sowas nicht wichtig ist und daher gehe ich auf die ganzen Kinder mit ihren "Macs sind überteuerter Schrott und sowieso scheisse"-Kommentaren gar nicht erst ein!



Du hast mein Tag gerettet.. war dabei eigentlich alle Seiten durchzulesen, aber ab diesem Kommentar hat es sich dann erledigt.

*+*


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Von mir auch + Rep, Macs mögen zwar teuer sein, aber sie sind ihr Geld wert. Ob es jetzt speziell um Gaming geht oder nicht ist egal... Aber ich würde aufjedenfall einen Mac nehmen wenn ich einen hätte :>


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. September 2010)

PC Benutzer seit ca. 1990.

Habe mich auch von Amiga, Commodore und Atari ferngehalten (bis auf die Konsolen).

Mac war für mich immer irgendwie etwas... na wir leben ja in einem freien Land... für Kommunisten, Exzentriker oder Schriftsteller. xD

iPod und iPhone halte ich nach wie vor für tolle Erfindungen!


----------



## Obsurd (8. September 2010)

kanz klar PC ^^

MAc ist eh nicht gut


----------



## The Reptil (8. September 2010)

PC ich schraub gerne an meiner Kiste rum und hab die freiheit alles zu machen was mir beliebt

die Philosophie der Firma Apple ist mir unsympathisch 
die Produkte sind vom Design und der Ergonomie teils ganz nett aber das wahr es schon
preis Leistung ist Kacke
und ihmo (kann das nur teilweise beurteilen) hat Apple mit der Abkehr von ppc einen seiner großen vor teile im Profi Bereich abgegeben
das wahr mal Bildbearbeitung und Musik aber da hat windows,linux und ko (ja es gibt auch noch andere OS) sowieso aufgeholt und in punkto preis/leistung sogar meist überholt
fazit
für mich als fortgeschrittenen heimuser der gern auf und an seiner Kiste spielt ist pc das beste


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> ROFL, genau mit deinem abfälligen Kommentar BIST du darauf eingegangen, du Möchtegern.
> 
> 
> Uuuh, jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben! Naja, für dich mach ich ne Ausnahme hier im Thread.
> ...


----------



## Ångela (8. September 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





> Ich kann mich glaube ich zu der Sparte zählen, die etwas mehr Ahnung von Computern hat. Meine Windows-Systeme wurden nie zugemüllt und trotzdem musste ich min. 1 Mal im Jahr formatieren.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danke ........ für die Bestätigung, denn du hast Recht, du hast "Ahnung", während ich über WISSEN verfüge,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]So viel dazu, denn zu dem anderen, durchweg kleingeistigen und unangemessen herablassendem Schwachsinn lasse ich mich nicht aus, das ist mir dann doch ZU dumm.[/font]


----------



## b1sh0p (8. September 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Mac war für mich immer irgendwie etwas... na wir leben ja in einem freien Land... für Kommunisten, Exzentriker oder Schriftsteller. xD



Gut, deinem Nick nach zu urteilen musst du einfach was gegen Apple haben, geht einfach nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kanns dir teilweise sogar nicht mal verübeln, Firmenpolitik etc.
Aber trotzdem, zu behaupten, dass die vielleicht kapitalistischste Firma der Welt Produkte für Kommunisten macht, ist schon etwas arg weit her geholt....


----------



## b1sh0p (8. September 2010)

Healbäumchen schrieb:


> sieh dir mal die Konfiguration von kleinsten Mac Pro an. Der kleinste kostet knapp 2400 Euro.
> Dann einfach mal bei nen Webshop gehen der Eigenkonfiguration anbietet (z.b. Alternate) und kucken was eine vergleichbare Konfiguration so kostet. (Bei Alternate warens knapp 1200, je nach persönlichen Geschmack bei Gehäusen kanns da noch paar Euro mehr werden).



Sry for Doppelpost, aber das wird sonst zu unübersichtlich. Also ich weiß zwar nicht, was du für 1200€ für nen Kram da reingebaut hast, aber ich bin da auf deutlich mehr gekommen. Auch wennich sagen muss, dass es nicht leicht war passende und entsprechende Teile zu finden. Ich will ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, was die Gehäuse/Mainboard-Combi von Apple so im Handel für den PC kosten würde. Jeder, der nen Mac Pro von innen gesehen hat, der weiß wovon ich rede. 
Aber genug der Worte, hier mal das System, das ich zusammengezimmert hab:

 Grafikkarten ATI Radeon HD5000
*XFX HD5770 XXX* 
ATI Radeon HD5770, 1024 MB, 128 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16 1 € 149,[sup]90*[/sup]


 CPU Sockel 1366 Xeon _(den im Mac verbauten gabs nicht, deswegen hab ich einen mit der gleichen Taktung genommen)_
*Intel® Xeon® Prozessor W3530*
 4x 2800 MHz, 4x 256 kByte, 8192 kByte, Bloomfield 1 € 299,-*


Arbeitsspeicher DDR3 ECC _(wie im Mac auch, ECC-RAM, zwar nur ValueRam, aber dafür 4G_
*Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB ECC DDR3-1066 Kit*
 4096 MB, CL7 7-7, 2 1 € 109,[sup]90*[/sup] 


Mainboards Sockel 1366 _(Ich weiß, das Board is teuer, aber es war das einzige, dass ECC unterstützt, das ich im Konfigurator gefunden hab. Wie schon gesagt, das Mac-Board wird auch nicht billiger sein, da man da immerhin auch 2 Prozessoren draufbauen kann. Ich denke, von der Leistung und Ausstattung sind beide Boards ähnlich)_
*Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer*
 Intel® X58 Express, SSI-CEB, SLI, Crossfire, 7x PCIe 2.0 x16, 1366 1 € 489,-*


Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA _(Apple verbaut Seagate soweit ich weiß)_
*Seagate ST31000525SV 1 TB*
 1.000 GB, 8,5/32/7200, € 0,08*, Serial ATA/300 1 € 79,[sup]90*[/sup] 


 DVD-Brenner SATA
*Samsung SH-S223C*
 22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach 1 € 18,[sup]49*[/sup]


 Gehäuse Big Tower _(Das Gehäuse kommt imho am ehesten an ein Mac Pro Gehäuse ran. Was Ausstattung und Handling betrifft)_
*Lian Li Tyr PC-X2000B*
 2x 5,25" extern, 1x 3,5" extern, 6x 3,5" intern, E-ATX 1 € 384,-*


 Netzteile über 600 Watt
*Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W*
 800 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 9 Stecker, 4 Stecker 1 € 169,[sup]90*[/sup]


 Tastaturen Kabel
*Logitech Tastatur Deluxe 250 OEM*
 USB, Kabel, Tastatur, 105 Tasten 1 € 9,[sup]79*
[/sup]*

Logitech Gaming Mouse G500*
USB, 10 Tasten, optisch, mit Lasertechnologie, 1 Scrollrad Mäuse & Trackballs Gaming
 1 € 54,[sup]90*[/sup]


 Software OEM Betriebssysteme
*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit*
 1 € 84,[sup]90*[/sup]

 Zwischensumme:*ca € 1.850,00[sup]*[/sup]* 


Also, wie gesagt, imho liegen die nicht soweit auseinander vom Preis. Und der Mac Pro kost bei Alternate auch nur 2250€. Dafür, dass das Teil fertig ist und läuft, wenn man ihn aufstellt, ist das doch jetzt nicht so viel teurer. 
Was sagt ihr dazu? hab ich jetzt Grütze zusammengebaut? Oder war es nicht verkehrt, wirklich ähnliche Komponenten zu nehmen, um es vergleichen zu können? Ich weiß auch, dass die Konfiguration ziemlich unsinnig ist für zu Hause, aber ich hab nicht mitm Mac Pro angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne,
b1sh


----------



## The Reptil (8. September 2010)

> Ich kann mich glaube ich zu der Sparte zählen, die etwas mehr Ahnung von Computern hat. Meine Windows-Systeme wurden nie zugemüllt und trotzdem musste ich min. 1 Mal im Jahr formatieren.



hm hab meine kiste vor 4 Jahren neu formatiert seiter drotz upgrade auf vista Tausch aller Komponenten !! (außer HD) keine Probleme irgend etwas mach ich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (8. September 2010)

Ich setze mein Rechner auch jedes Jahr mal neu auf.
Was es mir bringt? Keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sich um Dinge kümmert, und diese auch pflegt hat meine einfach weniger Probleme.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. September 2010)

Mittels VNC Server und der entsprechenden App tankt min DK ab und zu eine 5er hc durch, während mein Rechner verwaist im Zimmer steht, und ich gemütlich mit meinem IPad auf der Terrasse sitze xD


----------



## The Reptil (8. September 2010)

Komponente Anzahl Stückpreis Gesamtpreis     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Software Vollversionen Büroanwendungen
*Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010*
 Art.-Nr.:YVOMA0
 Windows, DE, 1 Benutzer, 3 Rechner, CD-ROM oder DVD-ROM     1  € 109,[sup]90*[/sup] € 109,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grafikkarten ATI Radeon HD5000
*GIGABYTE GV-R577SO-1GD*
 Art.-Nr.:JCXYVF
 ATI Radeon HD5770, 1024 MB, 128 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16     1  € 179,[sup]90*[/sup] € 179,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Software OEM Betriebssysteme
*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (32-Bit)*
 Art.-Nr.:YQBM11
 Windows, DE, 1 Benutzer     1  € 84,[sup]90*[/sup] € 84,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  CPU Sockel 1366 Xeon
*Intel® Xeon® Prozessor W3530*
 Art.-Nr.:HTBI09
 4x 2800 MHz, 4x 256 kByte, 8192 kByte, Bloomfield     1  € 299,-* € 299,-* <br class="clear">    •  * Boxed Lüfter * alle Modelle  1  <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Netzteile bis 600 Watt
*Cooler Master Silent Pro M500*
 Art.-Nr.:TN5M50
 500 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 6 Stecker, 5 Stecker     1  € 84,[sup]90*[/sup] € 84,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mäuse & Trackballs Gaming
*Razer Abyssus Mirror Special Edition*
 Art.-Nr.:NMZR33
 USB, 3 Tasten, optisch, mit Infrarottechnologie, 1 Scrollrad     1  € 37,[sup]99*[/sup] € 37,[sup]99*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gehäuse Big Tower
*Chieftec LCX-01SL-SL-B*
 Art.-Nr.:TQXC27
 4x 5,25" extern, 2x 3,5" extern, 6x 3,5" intern, E-ATX     1  € 88,[sup]90*[/sup] € 88,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DVD-Brenner SATA
*Asus DRW-24B1LT*
 Art.-Nr.:CEBA23
 24 / 8 / 12 fach, 24 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach     1  € 30,[sup]99*[/sup] € 30,[sup]99*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gehäuse Lüfter
*Cooler Master Silent Fan SI1 R4-S2S-12AK-GP*
 Art.-Nr.:TL9M0A
 120x120x25 mm, 74,8 m³/h, 19,8 dB(A), 1200 U/min.     1  € 3,[sup]99*[/sup] € 3,[sup]99*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tastaturen Gaming
*Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard*
 Art.-Nr.:NTZLBC
 USB, Kabel, Tastatur, 105 Tasten     1  € 69,[sup]90*[/sup] € 69,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mainboards Sockel 1366
*ASRock X58 Extreme3*
 Art.-Nr.:GTER05
 Intel® X58 Express, ATX, 1x PCIe x16, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, SLI, Crossfire, 1366     1  € 187,[sup]90*[/sup] € 187,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    •  * Ultra DMA/133 Controller * max. 2 Geräte, 133 MB/s  1   •  * Intel® ICH10R 6K 6G R0+1/5 SATA2 * max. 6 Geräte, RAID 0, 1, 5, JBOD, 0+1, 300 MB/s  1   •  * Marvell 88SE9128 * max. 2 Geräte, RAID 0, 1, 600 MB/s  1   •  * USB 2.0/3.0 Controller * 600 MB/s, USB 2.0, USB 3.0, max. 127 Geräte  1   •  * FireWire Controller * 50 MB/s, FireWire, max. 63 Geräte  1   •  * VT2020 (7.1 HD) * 4, 1, VT2020  1   •  * Realtek RTL8111DL * 1 x RJ-45, 10/100/1000 MBit/s  1  <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
*Seagate ST31000528AS 1 TB*
 Art.-Nr.:AEBS16
 1.000 GB, 8,5/32/7200, € 0,05*, Serial ATA/300     1  € 54,[sup]90*[/sup] € 54,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
*Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit*
 Art.-Nr.:ICIF51
 6144 MB, CL9 9-9-24, 3, PC3 10600     1  € 169,[sup]90*[/sup] € 169,[sup]90*[/sup] <br class="clear">     Zwischensumme:€ 1.403,[sup]07*[/sup]   
  *Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer und zzgl. Versandkosten und ggf.


----------



## The Reptil (8. September 2010)

*  Apple Mac Pro Quad-Core 2,80 GHz (3 GB Arbeitsspeicher, silber) *
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
  Abb. kann vom Original abweichen.
» größere Bilder anzeigen *Art.-Nr.: SCMPB8* &#8364; 2.247,[sup]90*






sind doch mehr als 800 euro unterschied 
[/sup]


----------



## Healbäumchen (8. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> CPU Sockel 1366 Xeon _(den im Mac verbauten gabs nicht, deswegen hab ich einen mit der gleichen Taktung genommen)_
> *Intel® Xeon® Prozessor W3530*
> 4x 2800 MHz, 4x 256 kByte, 8192 kByte, Bloomfield 1 € 299,-*
> 
> ...



Das sind die 3 Punkte in denen wir was anderes haben. Ich bin von nem Core 2 Quad ausgegangen da Xeon ne Server-CPU ist. Das erklärt den Unterschied recht gut, da alles aus dem Serverbereich ja rein aus Prinzip teuerer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ram hatte ich nen 4 GB von Corsair genommen allerdings ohne ECC. 
Und dann natürlich das Board. Da hab ich nen Asrock genommen da ich persönlich mit ihren Leistungen sehr zufrieden bin. 

Aber keine Ahnung wie das bei Intels so aussieht, gebe offen zu das ich AMD Fanboy bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke für die schöne Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich mal jemand mit Argumenten & nicht mit "das ist einfach so"


----------



## teroa (8. September 2010)

als gamer brauch ich power also nen pc ...


----------



## b1sh0p (8. September 2010)

Healbäumchen schrieb:


> Das sind die 3 Punkte in denen wir was anderes haben. Ich bin von nem Core 2 Quad ausgegangen da Xeon ne Server-CPU ist. Das erklärt den Unterschied recht gut, da alles aus dem Serverbereich ja rein aus Prinzip teuerer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das ist das Argument, das ich die ganze Zeit versuche zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man versucht einen PC mit den gleichen oder ähnlichen Komponenten wie beim Mac zusammenzubauen, dann ist man auch nicht viel billiger dran.

*Edit* Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die "Einsteiger"-Produkte von Apple recht teuer geworden sind. Also das normale Macbook oder der Mac mini. Aber für 100&#8364; mehr bekommt man jeweils dann schon eine deutlich größere Ausgabe eines entsprechenden Gerätes. hier lass ich das Argument also absolut gelten.

Ich kann auch nen PC vom Aldi mit den ungefähren Randdaten nehmen 2,8Ghz QuadCore, 4GB Ram, 1TB Festplatte 1GB VideoRam... Dann legt man dafür 700 &#8364; hin und hat nen Haufen Schrott....

Und auch der 2000&#8364;-iMac ist nicht teuer, wenn man bedenkt, was da für ein Display dabei ist. Denn das allein würde schon ca. 1000&#8364; kosten.

@teroa: *facepalm*


----------



## Dabow (8. September 2010)

Ich nutze einen 27'' iMac und habe nicht vor, je wieder etwas anderes als OSX zu nutzen


----------



## Klos1 (8. September 2010)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Und mit der Behauptung hast du dich für mich leider schon auch disqualifiziert (sorry für den persönlichen Angriff).
> 
> Oder warum meinst du, warum jeder halbwegs gute Grafiker und jede bessere Repro-Firma lieber auf nem Mac arbeitet als auf Windows? Weil alle Grafiker Trotteln sind und zu viel Geld am Konto haben? ;-)



Und woher nimmst du das Wissen, dass jeder halbwegs guter Grafiker auf Apple arbeitet? Lass mich raten! Du ziehst es dir aus den Fingern? Wieviel Grafiker weltweit kennst du denn?
So eine bescheurte Aussage kann doch nur von nen Apple-Fanboy kommen.


----------



## Ennia (9. September 2010)

Ich hatte gerade einen Lachkrampf als ich mir das hier so durchgelesen habe ^^

Wie zur Hölle könnt ihr einen Mac mit einem eurer süßen, kleinen "Gaming-PC" (ich hasse dieses Wort) vergleichen? Ein Mac ist eine Workstation und kein Computer auf dem man Spiele spielt. Spieleentwickler portieren Spiele auf OsX um den großteil des Marktes abzudecken, aus keinem anderen Grund. Natürlich gibt es auch Workstations auf denen Windows läuft, die sind gleich gut, falls jemand meint ich sei ein Apple-fanboy...

Der Vergleich, den ihr da alle anstellt ist total für die Katz.


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2010)

Ein Mac Pro ist eine Workstation. Ein IMac hat mit einer Workstation im eigentlichen Sinne so wenig am Hut, wie ne Kuh mit Klavierspielen.


----------



## Butterfinger (9. September 2010)

Wo wir grad beim ach so überteuerten iMac sind. Nur mal zur Info, man bekommt für 1.500€ einen hochwertigen 27" Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln. Schaut euch mal bei anderen Herstellern um, was allein ein Bildschirm mit diesen Werten kostet. Da legt ihr nämlich schon 1.500€ für den Bildschirm selbst ohne irgendwas dazu hin und hier bekommt man sogar noch einen vollwertigen PC mit Tastatur und Maus . Also ich hab echt kein Bock mehr in den Thread hier auch nur eine Sekunde noch reinzuschen. Es tut einfach nur noch weh...


----------



## Viniara (9. September 2010)

sagen wirs mal so, ich nutze n Mac und hab bisher nur Vorteile gehabt. Windows kannst du falls du wirklich spielen musst Emulieren oder Crossover Games benutzen. Es lässt sich viel besser an einem Mac arbeiten als an einem Windows PC. Bin seit 10 Jahren Windows Nutzer und hab nichtmal ne halbe stunde gebraucht um schon gut mit dem Mac klarzukommen. Setz mal nem 20 Jahre alten Mac Nutzer n Windows Rechner vor. Viel spaß.
Außerdem: Habe vor 1 1/2 Monaten wo ich das Beta Profil auf Mac gestellt habe nach 5 minuten den Cataclysm Beta Invite bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Hauptfaktor ist denke ich der Preis. Ich zahle ihn auch ab und ich denke der Preis der außer beim Mac Mini Nie unter 1000 Euro liegt schreckt die meisten leute ab.


----------



## Viniara (9. September 2010)

Und ich wette mit euch. Alle die hier rumflamen "Mac ist für Schwuchteln und Frauen"; "Mac nutzer sollen sich mal in den ****** *****": "mAc ist v077 für den Popo!"; 
genau diese Leute haben noch NIE - und da bin ich mir zu etwa 90% Sicher - Effektiv an nem Mac gearbeitet beziehungsweise sich mit ner Materie auseinander gesetzt.
Ich Setze für den 11. September eine Windows 7 Anleitungsverbrennung an.


----------



## Chillers (9. September 2010)

Viniara schrieb:


> Ich Setze für den 11. September eine Windows 7 Anleitungsverbrennung an.



Ne, lass´mal. Da soll schon in den USA der Koran verbrannt werden, wenn es nach Terry Jones und seiner Sekte geht. Gibt böses Blut genug.

Und warum man etwas verbrennen soll, was zum lesen ist, war mir schon immer schleierhaft.
Wer nur vernichten will, dem sind die Argumente ausgegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viniara (9. September 2010)

Was meinst du woran das angelehnt war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim ach so überteuerten iMac sind. Nur mal zur Info, man bekommt für 1.500&#8364; einen hochwertigen 27" Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln. Schaut euch mal bei anderen Herstellern um, was allein ein Bildschirm mit diesen Werten kostet. Da legt ihr nämlich schon 1.500&#8364; für den Bildschirm selbst ohne irgendwas dazu hin und hier bekommt man sogar noch einen vollwertigen PC mit Tastatur und Maus . Also ich hab echt kein Bock mehr in den Thread hier auch nur eine Sekunde noch reinzuschen. Es tut einfach nur noch weh...



Ein S-PVA Panel von Samsung mit 27" gibt es für ca. 650 - 700 Euro. Das IPS-Panel des Mac's ist gut, keine Frage. Die Offenbarung ist es aber auch nicht. Und es ist bestimmt kein Panel für 1500 Euro.
Aber wie du schon sagtest: Am besten man verliert hier kein Wort mehr, denn es tut einfach nur weh. Und daran hast du auch deinen Anteil.


----------



## teroa (10. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim ach so überteuerten iMac sind. Nur mal zur Info, man bekommt für 1.500&#8364; einen hochwertigen 27" Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln.



na gz dafür bekomm ich ja schon fast 2 x 30" monitore fürn pc...
mac sind einfach völlig überteuerter rotz..


----------



## blooooooody (10. September 2010)

wo ist die Antwort "beides"?

Den PC habe ich zum zocken und denn Mac zum Arbeiten... 

Mac ist hat einfach eine Fetisch schlechte Game-Computers zu bauen. Aber umso besser ist er zum Arbeiten. Nicht zu vergessen das MAC auch schöne fantasie Preise hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashia02 (10. September 2010)

http://img202.images...69293572115.jpg
Mein Beitrag zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Pc +1*

/e: Und ja, ich habe nie einen Mac benutzt in der Vergangenheit. Der Grund? Schaut mal auf die Preise von den Dingern! Zu dem Preis hab ich mir ne Spielemaschine im Gehäuse zum zocken und n' Laptop zum Arbeiten geholt un hab noch Geld gespart.
Als Hobby-PC-Schrauber sind "normale Desktop-PCs" einfach praktischer bzw. individueller...


----------



## jeef (10. September 2010)

MAC taugt auch zum Arbeiten nix ^^

eigentlich kann man generell sagen das von Apple nix was taugt :O

Aber naja jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavora123 (10. September 2010)

omg sry aber wer ist schon so dumm und kauft sich für wieviel waren das nochmal  1900 euro für nen mac mit  [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Intel Core i5 2,8GHz, 4GB RAM, 1000GB HDD, ATI HD 5750. Tut mir leid aber ich verschenk apple keine 1200 euro fürs design[/font]


----------



## lavora123 (10. September 2010)

Arragor schrieb:


> Apple iMac 24 Zoll mit 2,93 GHz und einer GT 120 , 4 GB RAM
> 
> Für WoW mehr als ausreichend und sonst spiele ich eh nix. Keine Zeit mehr.



mit cata solltest du die ersten probleme bekommen


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Mac Pro ist eine Workstation. Ein IMac hat mit einer Workstation im eigentlichen Sinne so wenig am Hut, wie ne Kuh mit Klavierspielen.



*facepalm*

Klos bitte, wenn dich nicht mit den Sachen auskennst, dann lass es lieber.


----------



## Alcasim (10. September 2010)

jeef schrieb:


> MAC taugt auch zum Arbeiten nix ^^
> 
> eigentlich kann man generell sagen das von Apple nix was taugt :O
> 
> ...



Hast du denn schon mal einen Apple ausprobiert? Wenn ja, WARUM taugt der MAC zu nichts? Und wie kannst du dir erklären, dass Apple so viel Kohle gemacht hat mit ihren portable MP3 Player, wenn sie, wie du sagst, zu nichts taugen?


Btw, ich suche hier auch vergebens die Antwort "beides".
Ich persönlich zocke zwar viel lieber auf meinem Windows Rechner, ALLERDINGS eignet sich zumindest bei WoW, Mac genau so gut dafür. Da könnt ihr mir erzählen was ihr wollt.

Habe zwar nur ein kleines 13'3 Macbook aber um abends ein bisschen im Bett zu farmen reicht dies allemal.
Raiden natürlich auf einem High-End Rechner, ganz klar. Aber auch nur, weil mein Macbook nicht soviel Leistung hat, ansonsten könnte man LOCKER genau so gut mit einem Mac zocken. Der (meiner Meinung nach) einzige Unterschied bei den Mac-Games (was sich allerdings NICHT auf WoW bezieht) ist, wenn ein Spiel nicht nativ läuft (bestes Beispiel, Sims 3), DANN kann man sagen, dass der Windows PC geeigneter dafür ist.


Ich bin weder ein Apple Fanboy, noch ein Hasser und verstehe solche Leute auch nicht. Es haben beide Plattformen ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich verstehe auch solche Leute nicht, die sagen MAC wäre nur eine Workstation, denn mit dem Apple lässt sich noch einiges mehr anstellen als nur arbeiten. (Wie oben beschrieben, man kann auch prima darauf zocken)


----------



## Stefano Hämmerle (10. September 2010)

Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (10. September 2010)

Ich hab mein MacBook Pro und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden!
Zum zocken hab ich aber nen PC :>

MFG laerning


----------



## Milkoh (10. September 2010)

Meinen ersten PC habe ich ca. 1991 bekommen (386SX16 - 1MB Ram mit Windows 3.0), mein erster Computer war aber ein VC20. Daher ich glaube ich kann da schon etwas mitreden, zumal ich seit 1990 auch beruflich (da noch Anwender) und seit 1994 nur noch mit PCs zu tun habe. 

Mittlerweile bin ich im privaten Bereich Apple Fan....tja wie bin ich das nur geworden, als Bills Man... (so nannte man damals die Leute die NT besser fanden als Netware)? War simpel, mein Imac mit 24" Display war genauso teuer wie ein neuer brauchbarer PC mit 24" Display. Erweitern und so nen Murks hatte ich schon länger keinen Bock mehr. Rechner schrauben war mittlerweile total vertane Lebenszeit ebenso wie die Prima Idee Windows alle Nase lang neu installieren zu müssen. 
Das braucht irgendwie keiner. 

Also wurde es vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Imac. Ich habe diesen Schritt nie bereit. Ich spiele ziemlich oft und dank Cross over nicht immer ein Problem. Zunächst wollte ich Bootcamp nutzen (damit fährt man auf einem MAC Windows und MAC OS Paralell) aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht dazu durchringen Windows zu installieren. Mittlerweile ist sogar Office dem Apple Pendant gewichen, weil einfach fixer, schneller und besser. 

MAC OS ist einfach eine andere Philosphie. Es ist einfacher, schneller und eben schlanker. Wer will kann jeden Furz einstellen muss es aber eben nicht.


----------



## Laxera (10. September 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Nix geht über nen vernünftigen PC!!! Meine freundin hatte mal nen Mac bis wir zusammen gezogen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vor allem da ich doch etwas ahnung von PC's habe und gerne mal rumbastle (übertakten, kernspannung ändern etc.) ist ein mac für mich nix - vor allem: ich baue meine "kisten" selbst (oder - vor 2 jahren als mein alter hin ging und schnell ersatz her musste: lasse bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alternate ist da ganz gut))





d.h. ich habe nen PC (auch beim neuen lappi der vor nem monat angeschafft wurde)




mfg LAX


----------



## Assistent (10. September 2010)

Anfangs hatte ich auch noch einen Windows Pc. Mittlerweile ist die Riesenkiste aber aus dem Wohnraum verbannt und ich nutze nur noch mein MacBook pro.
Für SC 2 und Hl 2 ist die Leistung mehr als ausreichend und selbst 25er Raids laufen bei nativer Auflösung und mittlere-hohen Details mit mehr als 24fps.
Davon abgesehen will ich nichts anderes als diesen geilen, massiven Aluminium Block mehr als Gehäuse haben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> na gz dafür bekomm ich ja schon fast 2 x 30" monitore fürn pc...
> mac sind einfach völlig überteuerter rotz..



Er meinte damit nicht, dass der 27" Monitor 1500€ kostet, sondern der Rechner inklusive dieses Displays 1500€. Und Displays in dieser Größe und Ausstattung kosten nunmal um die 1000€. Egal von welcher Marke.



jeef schrieb:


> MAC taugt auch zum Arbeiten nix ^^
> 
> eigentlich kann man generell sagen das von Apple nix was taugt :O
> 
> ...



Dein Post taugt zu nix. Generell kann man sagen, dass du zu nix taugst..... Kannst du deine Meinung irgendwie belegen? Also die Erfahrungen, die ich mit Apple Produkten gemacht haben sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du nie ein Apple-Produkt ausprobiert, geschweige denn an einem Mac gearbeitet und bildest dir hier deine Meinung auf Halbwissen und Vorurteilen. Anders kann ich mir solche Aussagen einfach nicht erklären. Vielleicht noch durch komplette geistige Umnachtung, aber das will ich niemandem unterstellen.



lavora123 schrieb:


> omg sry aber wer ist schon so dumm und kauft sich für wieviel waren das nochmal 1900 euro für nen mac mit [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Intel Core i5 2,8GHz, 4GB RAM, 1000GB HDD, ATI HD 5750. Tut mir leid aber ich verschenk apple keine 1200 euro fürs design[/font]



S.o.... Du bekommst noch ein Display dazu, dass ca. 1000€ kostet. Und wenn ich dafür einen stabilen, ordentlichen Rechner bekomme, mit dem ich keinen Ärger habe, dann leg ich da auch gerne mal 200€ drauf und hab meine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (10. September 2010)

Hmm.

PC oder Mac zocken.

Warum hört sich das nach "Mit welchem Auto zur Arbeit? Ferrari oder Bobby Car" an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2010)

ich besitze einen PC seit Jahren, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Was mich davon abhält, mir einen MAC zu besorgen ist halt, daß ich des Öfteren aufrüste, um auch aktuelle Spiele 
im vollen Umfang zu genießen.
Was bei einem PC normal und innerhalb weniger Minuten zu bewerkstelligen ist (Grafikkarte, RAM HDD austauschen),
wird bei einem MAC entweder sehr schwer ohne Schraubenplan oder unmöglich, da die Aufrüstbarkeit sich bei einem 
MAC halt in Grenzen hält.
Ausserdem mag ich die starren Vorgaben von Apple nicht und möchte mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, wie und was ich mit meinem Gerät mache.


----------



## schmetti (10. September 2010)

Beides

@Stevesteel 
du musst dir ja keinen mac von der Stange Kaufen, kannst dir bei Appel einen super Rechner zusammenstellen, ist halt nur Doppelt so Teuer wie ein PC ^^


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (10. September 2010)

ähm, pc heißt ja nicht gleich windows O.o
finde macs auch eher umständlich bzw nen pc flexibler (hardware-technisch)! zwex systemsicherheit usw ist die sinnvollste alternative meiner meinung nach n pc mit windows+linux als dual boot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (10. September 2010)

Definitiv PC, allerdings mit Ubuntu drauf.

Warum?
Weil zb. bei svn und cvs updates um den Faktor 10 Schneller ist (liegt denk ich am Filesystem).
Und weils Gratis ist.
Und die wichtigsten sachen wie Outlook kann man ja über wine emulieren oder eben alternativsoftware nutzen.

Zum Mac: Er hat sicherlich seine daseinsberechtigung. Und alle Achtung an Steve Jobs der aus einer fast schon insolventen Firma wirklich etwas gemacht hat.
Allerdings muss ich immer lachen wenn sich leute übers Ohr hauen lassen (indem sie einen Mac, ipod, iphone usw. kaufen) und sich dann auch noch "besser/besonders" vorkommen.
Und ja ein iphone für über 1000++ Eur zu verkaufen, wenn die Konkurenz vergleichbare Modelle um die hälfte anbietet nenn ich "über Ohr hauen".


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Beides
> 
> @Stevesteel
> du musst dir ja keinen mac von der Stange Kaufen, kannst dir bei Appel einen super Rechner zusammenstellen, ist halt nur Doppelt so Teuer wie ein PC ^^



ja, das stimmt schon, aber da ich auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis UND die spätere Aufrüstbarkeit achte, kommt atm ein MAC 
für mich nicht in Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ausserdem mag ich, wie schon im Vorpost beschreiben, die auferlegten Restriktionnen von Apple nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Sry for Doppelpost, aber das wird sonst zu unübersichtlich. Also ich weiß zwar nicht, was du für 1200€ für nen Kram da reingebaut hast, aber ich bin da auf deutlich mehr gekommen. Auch wennich sagen muss, dass es nicht leicht war passende und entsprechende Teile zu finden. Ich will ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, was die Gehäuse/Mainboard-Combi von Apple so im Handel für den PC kosten würde. Jeder, der nen Mac Pro von innen gesehen hat, der weiß wovon ich rede.
> Aber genug der Worte, hier mal das System, das ich zusammengezimmert hab:
> 
> Grafikkarten ATI Radeon HD5000
> ...



Naja, ob das Apple-Gehäuse einem Gehäuse für knapp 400 Euro entspricht, darüber kann man sich zunächst mal streiten. Genauso, wie über die Tatsache, dass im Mac ein "Gold" - zertifiziertes Netzteil verbaut ist.
Beim Board ist es schwer zu sagen. Aber du hast schon mal mit der Aussage recht, dass im Mac bestimmt kein billiges Board sein wird. Trotzdem kann man es erstmal so nur schlecht miteinander vergleichen. Es gibt auch günstigere Platinen für Workstations.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Klos bitte, wenn dich nicht mit den Sachen auskennst, dann lass es lieber.



Ich glaub den Unterschied zwischen einer Workstation und einem Rechner für Otto-Normalverbraucher kenne ich besser als du.


----------



## Kiefa (10. September 2010)

iMac


----------



## DontaDella (10. September 2010)

Ich sage auch beides. Jedes System ob Apple, Windows oder sogar Linux haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Darum ist doch so ne Umfrage nicht geeignet. Nämlich die meisten werden sowieso das nehmen was Sie zuhause haben oder bzw. was Sie lieber haben.


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, ob das Apple-Gehäuse einem Gehäuse für knapp 400 Euro entspricht, darüber kann man sich zunächst mal streiten. Genauso, wie über die Tatsache, dass im Mac ein "Gold" - zertifiziertes Netzteil verbaut ist.
> Beim Board ist es schwer zu sagen. Aber du hast schon mal mit der Aussage recht, dass im Mac bestimmt kein billiges Board sein wird. Trotzdem kann man es erstmal so nur schlecht miteinander vergleichen. Es gibt auch günstigere Platinen für Workstations.



Naja, hast du dir das Mac Pro Gehäuse mal von innen angeschaut? Ich glaube, dass PC-Gehäuse-Hersteller bestimmt 300-400€ für ein Gehäuse mit solchen Features verlangen würden. Wenn allein ein schickes LianLi ohne große Features mit 200€ daher kommt. Man beachte immerhin, dass man beim Mac Pro mit einer Hand die Klappe aufmachen und sämtliche Komponenten mit zwei Handgriffen wechseln kann. Geschweige der Tatsache, dass man da drin so gut wie keine Kabel findet. Intelligentes Design ist nunmal teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (10. September 2010)

Wird der support von einigen MAC machienen nicht bald eingestellt? Meine so was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Naja, hast du dir das Mac Pro Gehäuse mal von innen angeschaut? Ich glaube, dass PC-Gehäuse-Hersteller bestimmt 300-400€ für ein Gehäuse mit solchen Features verlangen würden. Wenn allein ein schickes LianLi ohne große Features mit 200€ daher kommt. Man beachte immerhin, dass man beim Mac Pro mit einer Hand die Klappe aufmachen und sämtliche Komponenten mit zwei Handgriffen wechseln kann. Geschweige der Tatsache, dass man da drin so gut wie keine Kabel findet. Intelligentes Design ist nunmal teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hast du Recht, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich kenne kein Gehäuse, dass man jetzt wirklich damit vergleichen könnte. Billig ist es auf jedenfall nicht, da stimme ich mit dir schon mal überein.


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Meinst du jetzt WoW für Mac oder den Apple-Support?

WoW wirds nicht mehr für die alten PPC-Macs geben. Und Apple stellt auch den Support für einige alte Maschinen ein soweit ich weiß. Aber sowas ist ja normal. Sogar Microsoft will endlich die Business-Lieblinge Windows 2000 und IE6 tot kriegen....


----------



## Healbäumchen (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> [...] Sogar Microsoft will endlich die Business-Lieblinge Windows 2000 und IE6 tot kriegen....



Was auch endlich Zeit wird... Ich glaub jeder der mal ne Website ohne Frontpage usw. erstellt hat weiss was es für ne Qual ist die Standards für den IE6 zurechtzubiegen :/

Aber denke mal das wir uns drauf einigen können, das weder MS noch Apple große Fans von halbwegs offenen Standards sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2010)

Einen PC, aber nicht von IBM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Windows=für Könner
> MAC OS=für Pc Deppen.
> 
> ...





JAJA

Wieso einfach wenn ich mir das Leben auch unnötig schwer machen muss


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Healbäumchen schrieb:


> Aber denke mal das wir uns drauf einigen können, das weder MS noch Apple große Fans von halbwegs offenen Standards sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem kann ich ganz klar widersprechen:
Apple zeigt das hier: http://www.apple.com/html5/ (läuft natürlich auf einem Webkit-Browser, also Safari oder Chrome. Aber am besten im Safari)
Und Microsoft ist auch schon ganz gut dabei: http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/ 

Ich glaube lediglich mit dem einen "Standard" für Video-Codecs (.h264???) hat Apple??? Probleme wegen den anfallenden Lizenzgebühren. Das könnte aber auch Google gewesen sein. Da will ich mich grad nicht festlegen.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (10. September 2010)

So, nachdem das geflame jetzt nachgelassen hat (zumindest gefühlt) werfe ich auch mal meine 2 cents in den Hut.

Ich war früher auch begeisterter Schrauber, habe aber immer neidvoll auf die Applejungs geschaut, da es dort Dinge gab von denen man als PC'ler nur träumen konnte. Seien es jetzt Dinge wie "Dual Head" - Konfigurationen die es im PC - Bereich Anfang der 90 einfacht nicht gab, oder schlichtweg der Papierkorb den Microsoft erst mit Win 95 eingeführt hat. (Ok Ok, und Apple hat viel von XEROX (PARC) kopiert, darunter auch die Maus". 

Jenseits davon dass mir die Schrauberei mittlerweile keinen Spass mehr macht, musste ich feststellen das das Argument de Erweiterbarkeit / Austauschbarkeit einfach nur bedingt zieht. Wollte ich meinen Prozessor upgraden gabs schon wieder neue Sockel. Bei der Grafikarte wurden die Bussysteme geändert AGP vs. PCI irgendwas und mein Netzteil wär dafür eh nicht geeignet gewesen.

Vor 3 Jahren dann hab mir dann einen iMac zugelegt, und den Schritt bis heute nicht bereut. Das Handling ist wesentlich einfacher, das System würgt sich nicht mit steigender Betriebsdauer immer mehr zu (vgl XP) etc. etc.
Kurz und gut für mich ist es das ultimative "Wohlfühlsystem" und mein nächster Rechner wird garantiert wieder ein MAC.

Was das geflame angeht, ich denke das kann jeder halten wie er will. Ich halte PC's - User nicht für minderbemittelt, und möchte im Gegenzug auch nicht als statusgeiler Ignorant betrachtet werden.

Einen Punkt jedoch gibt es der mich extrem ansc.......t. So schön die Kiste zum Arbeiten ist. Ich habe noch niemanden getroffen der mir erklären kann wieso WOW auf der gleichen Hardware unter Windows mit deutlich mehr Frames läuft als unter MACOSX. Das ist momentan noch der einzige Grund warum ich von der "reinen Lehre" abweiche (Verzeih mir Steve) * sich in den Staub werf * und noch eine XP-Partition per Bootcamp fahre.
Gibt es unter all den Pro's hier im Forum vielleicht jemanden der mir DAS erklären kann ??????


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Erst mal Danke für den Post, ich hätts nicht besser sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinem Problem mit den Frameraten. Letztens kam ein Grafiktreiber-Update für den Mac, der in einigen Spielen die Framerate um glaub bis zu 200% :eek: gesteigert hat. Ich glaube auch, dass es auf meinem Mac Mini nun besser läuft. Ob das jedoch deinen Mac auch betrifft weiß ich leider nicht. Aber das wäre mein Ansatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (10. September 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, dann lasse ich heute abend mal die Updates laufen (hab das schon ne Weile vor mir hergeschoben) :-)


----------



## Kujon (10. September 2010)

deluc schrieb:


> Ich würde Mac nutzen wenn sie einfach nicht so teuer wären. Daher nutze ich einen Windows PC.
> 
> e:
> 
> ...



komisch hä? ;-)

bin auch mac-user und musste einfach feststellen, dass die laufzeit zu einem gleichwertigen PC doppelt so lang ist - wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr. und das, ohne um-, oder auszubauen. darum ist für mich die preisdifferenz auch gerechtfertigt.

nachteil: man ist etwas unflexibler, da es einfach noch zu wenig drittanbieter gibt, die für mac programmieren. das wird sich in den nächsten paar jahren aber definitiv ändern, bin ich überzeugt. das betriebssystem läuft ja sowas von stabil, unix halt.

ausbauen lässt sich ein mac fast genauso gut, wie ein normaler pc, das argument zieht schon seit mehreren jahren nicht mehr (ausser vllt. ein imac oder ibook, dort wirds etwas schwieriger)

aber eben: ausbauen ist so gut wie nie nötig. ich habe lediglich noch ein paar rams hinzugefügt und ne bessere grafikkarte und läuft wie eine eins. ah ja und das design...herrlich - könnte man sogar auf den küchentisch stellen und wär noch eine augenweide :-)


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Ich machs ganz kurz... MAC ist mir zu teuer, also entscheide ich mich für den PC.



> bin auch mac-user und musste einfach feststellen, dass die laufzeit zu einem gleichwertigen PC doppelt so lang ist - wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr. und das, ohne um-, oder auszubauen. darum ist für mich die preisdifferenz auch gerechtfertigt.


Ich bin pc-user und musste einfach feststellen, dass die Laufzeit zu einem gleichwertigen MAC doppelt so lang ist - wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr. Und das ohne um- oder auszubauen. Darum ist für mich die Preisdifferenz nicht gerechtfertigt. 

EDIT: Habe ich in einer höchst wissenschaftlichen Studie in meinem Spielezimmer untersucht... *g


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Mac vielleicht etwas teurer ist als ein PC, aber dennoch nicht überteuert. Dafür hält er imho auch deutlich länger. Jetzt nicht, dass der PC kaputt geht, sondern einfach, dass er viel schneller veraltet und "nicht mehr zu gebrauchen" ist. 

Ein Freund von mir hat mit seinem Vater eine Medienagentur. Also Mediengestaltung und Drucksachen. Also genau das, was man immer mit Macs in Verbindung gebracht hat. Und die arbeiten dort noch mit ihren alten G3 und G4 Maschinen. Und das ohne Probleme...


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich machs ganz kurz... MAC ist mir zu teuer, also entscheide ich mich für den PC.
> 
> 
> Ich bin pc-user und musste einfach feststellen, dass die Laufzeit zu einem gleichwertigen MAC doppelt so lang ist - wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr. Und das ohne um- oder auszubauen. Darum ist für mich die Preisdifferenz nicht gerechtfertigt.
> ...



endlich einmal eine begründete Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Mac vielleicht etwas teurer ist als ein PC, aber dennoch nicht überteuert. Dafür hält er imho auch deutlich länger. Jetzt nicht, dass der PC kaputt geht, sondern einfach, dass er viel schneller veraltet und "nicht mehr zu gebrauchen" ist.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hat mit seinem Vater eine Medienagentur. Also Mediengestaltung und Drucksachen. Also genau das, was man immer mit Macs in Verbindung gebracht hat. Und die arbeiten dort noch mit ihren alten G3 und G4 Maschinen. Und das ohne Probleme...



Also, da muss ich dir widersprechen. Wieso sollte ein Mac länger halten? Das Mac OS müllt nicht zu, da gebe ich dir recht. Wenn wir also von dieser Art von Laufeigenschaft reden, dann hast du recht. Aber reden wir rein von der Hardware, dann ist das Blödsinn. Eine bestimmte CPU, egal ob sie in einem Mac oder einen anderen System verbaut wurde, hält halt so lange, wie sie nun mal hält. Sei es nun in Sachen Funktionalität, oder ausreichende Leistung für gegewärtige Anwendungen. Hardware ist Hardware. Egal, wo sie verbaut ist. Die Hardware ist in einem Mac weder schneller, noch langlebiger, wenn wir von ein und dem selben Produkt reden, wie z.b. eine ATI5770 oder ein Intel i5 760 oder was weiß der Kuckuck.


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Ich meinte das so:
Unter dem Aspekt, dass MacOs nicht so zumüllt und allgemein viel weniger Resourcen verbraucht als Windows, ist mehr Leistung für die einzelnen Anwendungen frei. Diese werden natürlich auch anders verwaltet, ebenso wie die Hardware anders angesprochen wird. All das führt dazu, dass man einen Mac effektiv länger nutzen kann als einen PC. Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es eben so selten Hardware-Updates für Macs.
Was die Langlebigkeit der Hardware angeht ist das natürlich wirklich egal wo sie verbaut ist.


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ich meinte das so:
> Unter dem Aspekt, dass MacOs nicht so zumüllt und allgemein viel weniger Resourcen verbraucht als Windows, ist mehr Leistung für die einzelnen Anwendungen frei. Diese werden natürlich auch anders verwaltet, ebenso wie die Hardware anders angesprochen wird. All das führt dazu, dass man einen Mac effektiv länger nutzen kann als einen PC. Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es eben so selten Hardware-Updates für Macs.
> Was die Langlebigkeit der Hardware angeht ist das natürlich wirklich egal wo sie verbaut ist.


Also jetzt mal aus Sicht eines Zockers - wann kaufe ich mir einen neuen Rechner bzw. rüste ihn auf? Wenn irgendwelche Spiele dies benötigen. Das gilt dann aber auch beim MAC, von daher isses völlig Wurscht ob du einen Mac oder PC hast - tauschen musst du es trotzdem wenn du auf neuestem Stand bleiben möchtest.

Fürs Büro ist es mir völlig gleichgültig mit welchem Rechner ich mich rumärgern muss - die sind grundsâtzlich zu langsam etc.pp. Hrhrhr.


----------



## Trixi3 (10. September 2010)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Einen Punkt jedoch gibt es der mich extrem ansc.......t. So schön die Kiste zum Arbeiten ist. Ich habe noch niemanden getroffen der mir erklären kann wieso WOW auf der gleichen Hardware unter Windows mit deutlich mehr Frames läuft als unter MACOSX. Das ist momentan noch der einzige Grund warum ich von der "reinen Lehre" abweiche (Verzeih mir Steve) * sich in den Staub werf * und noch eine XP-Partition per Bootcamp fahre.
> Gibt es unter all den Pro's hier im Forum vielleicht jemanden der mir DAS erklären kann ??????





Stichwort OpenGL/CL, DirectX.


Das ist auch der Grund warum Du unter Windows in dem Spiel x8 Antialising Einstellen kannst und unter OsX nur x4.




OpenGL

&#8211; Nutzt die Hardware optimal aus, durch spez. Anpassungen
&#8211; Läuft auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen
&#8211; Läuft nicht sofort auf den meisten 3D-Chips mit fast allen 3D
 Features, ohne spez. Anpassungen
&#8211; Läuft auf verteilten Systemen mit Client-Server-Architektur
&#8211; Open Source Referenzimplementierung
&#8211; Meist bessere Treiber f¨ur professionelle Grafikhardware

DirectX

&#8211; nutzt die Hardware nicht optimal aus, durch spez. Anpassungen,
 da an DirectX Funktionsset gebunden
&#8211; Läuft nicht auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen, nur auf Windows
&#8211; Läuft sofort auf den meisten 3D-Chips mit fast allen 3D Features,
 ohne spez. Anpassungen
&#8211; Läuft nicht auf verteilten Systemen
&#8211; programmiersprachenunabhängig (unmanaged DirectX, COM)
&#8211; arbeitet mit World und View-Matrix, Objekt daher unabh¨angig
 vom Betrachter verschiebbar durch Änderung der World-Matrix
&#8211; nicht nötig, eigene Routinen zum Laden von Texturen zu schreiben
&#8211; Alpha-Operationen beim Blending unabhängig definieren von den
 Color-Operationen
&#8211; zusätzliches Ambient-Lighting
&#8211; DirectX bzw. D3DX-Bibliothek bietet dieMöglichkeit, Mesh-Dateien
 zu laden und darzustellen


----------



## holzwurst (10. September 2010)

also ich habe meinen schicken pc und dann steht nen macbook zum surfen und chatten daneben^^.und grad sitze ich fein im sessel und schreibe mit meinem mac. würde aber auch nciht auf die idee kommen wow auf dem macbook zu installieren. 

mac>win im bereich professionelles arbeiten etc
mac<win wenns um spiele und sowas geht^


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich bei euch immer "professionelles Arbeiten"?
Also wenn ich da an unsere Kunden denk, besonders an die Tipse Susi Sorglos im Büro, dann würden die wohl die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, wenn ich ihnen einen Mac hinstellen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mal spontan behaupten, dass sich die Zielgruppen Mac und WindowsPC nur in einem relativ kleinen Bereich überschneiten, aber alle trotzdem den ultimativen Vergleich zwischen beiden Plattformen machen. und je nachdem zu welcher Zielgruppe sie gehören, ist die andere Hardware kompletter Schrott und die "Jünger" dann entweder "ignorante PC-Schrauber-Kinder-Nerds die keine Ahnung haben" oder eben "elitäre arrogante Yuppies mit zu viel Geld die keine Ahnung haben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixi3 (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich bei euch immer "professionelles Arbeiten"?
> Also wenn ich da an unsere Kunden denk, besonders an die Tipse Susi Sorglos im Büro, dann würden die wohl die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, wenn ich ihnen einen Mac hinstellen würde
> 
> 
> ...




Naja bei mir wäre es mein Studioprogramm Logic 9 Professional, dass gibt es nicht für Lunix oder Windows, deswegen Mac.


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Also könnte man das "professionel" in den meisten Fällen wohl durch "spezialisiert" ersetzen. In meinen Augen zumindest ist professionelles Arbeiten, das, mit dem Geld verdient. Und da ist es bei den wenigsten glaube ich das, was am Mac passiert. 

Aber gerade in Sachen Grafik, Layout, Video- und Ton-Schnitt und -bearbeitung, was in meinen Augen eher speziell ist, gibt es wohl für den Mac die eindeutig besseren und komfortableren Lösungen. 

Ich glaube auch kaum, dass einer, der einen professionellen Web- und Mailserver aufstellen möchte, behaupten würde, dass das unter Mac am besten geht. Da geht das mit Sicherheit auch unter Windows noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hier wäre die erste Wahl wohl Linux.


----------



## Assistent (10. September 2010)

An die Leute, die WOW schon unter Windows und MacOS X auf derselben Maschine betrieben haben: 
War/ist es bei euch so, dass WOW unter Windows tatsächlich schneller läuft?

Dieser Vergleich hier ergab, dass WOW unter Windows langsamer läuft:
http://www.os-informer.de/aid,666133/Neue-MacBooks-WoW-Performance-unter-Mac-OS-X-und-Windows-Vista/Apple/News/

Ich nutze WOW unter MacOS X und bin voll zufrieden...


----------



## Trixi3 (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Also könnte man das "professionel" in den meisten Fällen wohl durch "spezialisiert" ersetzen. In meinen Augen zumindest ist professionelles Arbeiten, das, mit dem Geld verdient. Und da ist es bei den wenigsten glaube ich das, was am Mac passiert.
> 
> Aber gerade in Sachen Grafik, Layout, Video- und Ton-Schnitt und -bearbeitung, was in meinen Augen eher speziell ist, gibt es wohl für den Mac die eindeutig besseren und komfortableren Lösungen.
> 
> ...



Ich nutze es dann wohl Professionell, da ich dieses Programm Betrieblich nutze.
Ich gebe Dir allerdings Recht das mittlerweile Hinz und Kunz den Ausdruck professionell schon bei leichten Photoshop Verschönerungen benutzt.

Wenn es um Server geht würde ich immer einen Linuxserver vorziehen, genauso wie ich mir eine Waschmaschiene eher von Bosch als von Nokia kaufen würde, wenn Du meine Denkensweise gerade verstehen kannst.

Zocken Windows da DirectX immer die bessere Alternative zum Open GL/CL ist.
Zum Arbeiten für mich der Mac mit OSX Aufgrund der Software die nur für dieses System verfügbar ist.
Linux dann für Servergeschichten.


----------



## marion9394 (10. September 2010)

Definitiv PC =)

Hatte mir vor einer Weile einen Mac eingebildet und mir ein MacBook Pro i5 gekauft... Wow installiet - und es ruckelte (in höchster Grafikeinstellung) furchtbar... Auf meiner alten (ein Jahr alten, DualCore, 3GB RAM) Kiste läuft WoW auf höchster Einstellung einwandfrei.

War dann so genervt das für 1800€ nicht mal WoW g'Scheid läuft das ich das Ding am nächsten Tag zurückgebracht hab... 

Habe in nachhinein erfahren - hätte ich es auf Win im BOotcamp laufen lassen wäre es besser gelaufen - aber dann brauch ich auch keinen Mac ;D

Naja - Dont change a running system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixi3 (10. September 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Definitiv PC =)
> 
> Hatte mir vor einer Weile einen Mac eingebildet und mir ein MacBook Pro i5 gekauft... Wow installiet - und es ruckelte (in höchster Grafikeinstellung) furchtbar... Auf meiner alten (ein Jahr alten, DualCore, 3GB RAM) Kiste läuft WoW auf höchster Einstellung einwandfrei.
> 
> ...




Dann mein Lieber Freund hättest Du mal auf die Verpackung schauen sollen, denn sonst hättest Du hier auch bekannt gegeben welche Grafikkarte drinn war.

Mein Macbook Pro hat zum Beispiel 2 drinn, eine 9400 zum arbeiten und umschaltbar eine 9600 GTm, selbst auf der 9400er welche super ungeeignet war zum Spielen lief dieses Spiel einigermaßen, aber mit der 9600 GTm konnte ich alles auf Ultra mit voller Auflösung und vollem Antialising und halben Schatten Flüssig und Ruckelfrei spielen.
Im 25er Raid kam es bei vielen Lichteffekten zu minimalen aussätzern aber nungut Open GL/CL, ist halt kein DirectX.

Wenn man sich dann einen Mac holt mit einer Scheiß Grafikkarte sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, denn selbst beim Windows Notebook kann man noch nicht vom Gamen sprechen.



Nachtrag:


Ich habe mir das Spiel mal auf meinem IMac installiert, die dinger sind im Grunde auch nur Notebooks im Standgehäuse.
Fakt war, Bildschirm 24" und Grafikkarte schlecht denn umso größer das Bild umso leistungsstärker muss auch die Graka sein wenn man nicht in einer anderen Auflösung verschwommen zocken will.



Wie gesagt, will man zocken nimmt man einen Desktoprechner , ob Windows PC oder MAc ist egal und spielt unter WINDOWS/Bootcamp, denn dann hat man bei beiden Systemen DirectX.
Spielen mit Open GL/ CL ist einfach noch nicht dolle auch wenn sich das wohl mit 4.0 ändern soll, da Open GL/CL nicht die Komplette Grafikkarte ausheizt, DirectX schon.
Zum Arbeiten nimmt man womit man besser zurecht kommt.

Ende der Durchsage


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2010)

Die 9400 Grafikkarte mit sogar einem i5 Prozessor laeuft World of Warcraft definitiv auf hoechste Einstellungen, außer Schatteneffekte ggf. nur 1-2


----------



## Darkblood-666 (11. September 2010)

Aus rein ideologischen gründen kommt mir Apple nicht ins Haus. Da schliess ich mich lieber ner Suizid-Sekte an oder Scientology. Aber ich bin ohnehin kein Freund mehr von Gleichschaltung durch Fortschritt und verzichte auch komplett auf Handys und den ganzen neumodischen Schnickschnack.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastgamer14 (11. September 2010)

Klarer fall PC weil MAC einfach nur fünf games richtig benutzen kann


----------



## hexxhexx (11. September 2010)

Assistent schrieb:


> An die Leute, die WOW schon unter Windows und MacOS X auf derselben Maschine betrieben haben:
> War/ist es bei euch so, dass WOW unter Windows tatsächlich schneller läuft?
> 
> Dieser Vergleich hier ergab, dass WOW unter Windows langsamer läuft:
> ...



Ich habe ein MacBook Pro 15" und WoW läuft DEUTLICH besser als auf meiner Windows Kiste (XP, ATI Radeon 4750).
- Startet mehr als doppelt so schnell
- Kein Ruckeln


----------



## Krazi (11. September 2010)

PC -> Games
mac -> arbeiten ^^


----------



## Alcasim (11. September 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Aus rein ideologischen gründen kommt mir Apple nicht ins Haus. Da schliess ich mich lieber ner Suizid-Sekte an oder Scientology. Aber ich bin ohnehin kein Freund mehr von Gleichschaltung durch Fortschritt und verzichte auch komplett auf Handys und den ganzen neumodischen Schnickschnack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, darum bist du auch in einem Online Forum, zockst vermutlich auch ein MMORGP, hast dementsprechend auch einen relativ guten PC und bist bist viel im Internet.

Der Hype um das Internet kam erst 1995, Handys schon Jahrzehnte zu vor. Und nehme mal an du hast auch keinen PC mehr von 1995 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Widerspruch, hm?


----------



## Katzensprung (11. September 2010)

Go MAC and never come BACK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Tot den Mac User!


Werd erwachsen, damit scherzt man nicht.



Chillers schrieb:


> Und Mac´s werden seltener gehackt, oder?


Nein, es gibt Viren für Macs ebenso wie für PC. Nur, weil Apple auf der Homepage beteuert, dass der Mac PC-Viren sicher ist, heißt es nicht, dass er nicht von Mac-Viren befallen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic
Also ich nutze PC und bin zufrieden. Auch, wenn ich eigentlich mehr auf nen Mac stehe; das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist der letzte Mist, Apples Politik kackendreist. (beispielsweise für 150 Euro nen Iphone herstellen und unglaublich fehlerhaft für 800 Euro auf den Markt bringen) Sowas möchte ich nicht unterstützen, da gehts mir dann eher ums Prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (11. September 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Werd erwachsen, damit scherzt man nicht.
> 
> 
> Nein, es gibt Viren für Macs ebenso wie für PC. Nur, weil Apple auf der Homepage beteuert, dass der Mac PC-Viren sicher ist, heißt es nicht, dass er nicht von Mac-Viren befallen wird
> ...




Und die Kosten zur Entwicklung und damit zu bezahlenden Gehälter, hochwertiges Design und den super Support, der übrigens auch bezahlt werden muss rechnest du nicht ein?
Es sind nicht "nur" die Bauteile.

Und so fehlerhaft ist es nicht. Höre immer wieder (auch von Leuten, die das iPhone4 schon recht früh hatten), dass sie gar nie Probleme mit der Antenne hatten.


----------



## The Reptil (11. September 2010)

directx ist opengl im Moment auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen (dabei bin ich ein fan von opengl und sdl )

daher ist Windows im Moment sicher die bessere Plattform für wow 
allerdings relativiert sich das weil
1. WOW nicht sonderlich Hartware hungrig ist 
2. ich glaub sich keiner ein os kauft nur um wow zu spielen

deshalb entscheiden doch nur die persönlichen vorlieben auf welchem os gespielt wird oder was für einen Computer benutzt wird

Mac 
meist sehr stylisch
super für out of the box
meist recht Teuer
sehr zuverlässig
wenig Möglichkeit das System anzupassen

PC
große viel fallt beim Design in der regel aber eher langweilig
out of the box meist nur das nötigste dafür fast unbegrenzt aufrüstbar 
Preis Leistung recht unterschiedlich für nicht early adopter gibts aber richtige Schnäppchen 
Zuverlässigkeit hängt mehr vom user/admin ab
System sehr anpassungsfähig


----------



## Alcasim (11. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> 1. WOW nicht sonderlich Hartware hungrig ist



WoW SOLLTE nicht sonderlich Hardware hungrig sein, ist es aber trotzdem, Dank dem alten Kernel, den Blizzard noch verwendet.

Hatte mit einem
i7 920
6 GB Ram
Nvidia GTX285

gerade mal 20-30 FPS in Dalaran, wenns mal voller war (alles auf hoch und 1920x1080 Auflösung)

Könnte man zwar mit einer SSD noch beschleunigen, allerdings finde ich wirklich nicht, dass Leute mit einem verjährten PC flüssig WoW zocken können mit einigermassen "ansehnlichen" Grafikeinstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterni666 (11. September 2010)

jaja..Mac's werden besser, sicherer (kennt ihr auch die Antwort -> "bei den Mac's braucht man kein Antivirus, die sind sooooo sicher") und geeigneter fürs Arbeiten sein; aber ich als Zocker, I-Surfer und Audiodateien-Abspieler komme mit meinen PC besser zurecht.


Plus finde ich ein PC kann man besser / leichter umrüsten und hat somit durch
seinen Platz für Verzauberungen und Gyphen, mehr meinen Geschmack getroffen!

Sers


----------



## Soldus (11. September 2010)

Hab einen lenovo ideacentre..also einen PC


----------



## Ripuli (11. September 2010)

Ein iMac 21,5" zum arbeiten und ein hp Pavilion Notebook mit Vista drauf zum spielen. Finde ebenfalls, dass beides 
seine Vor- und Nachteile hat aber würde mich jetzt auch nicht nur auf ein Gerät/System beschränken.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> WoW SOLLTE nicht sonderlich Hardware hungrig sein, ist es aber trotzdem, Dank dem alten Kernel, den Blizzard noch verwendet.
> 
> Hatte mit einem
> i7 920
> ...



Beim Nehalem bringt es für Wow angeblich recht viel, wenn du im Bios SMT deaktivierst. Wow zieht keinerlei Nutzen aus einem System, dass acht logische Einheiten hat. Es bleibt unterm Strich nur höherer Verwaltungsaufwand.
SMT kann verdammt viel Performance bringen, aber nur in Programmen, die auch entsprechend programmiert sind. Spiele gehören da meist nicht dazu. Noch nicht! Und erstrecht kein Asbach-Wow.


----------



## marion9394 (11. September 2010)

> Wenn man sich dann einen Mac holt mit einer Scheiß Grafikkarte sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, denn selbst beim Windows Notebook kann man noch nicht vom Gamen sprechen.



Hatte den Verkäufer im Apple Store noch gefragt - Kann ich damit Wow und neue Spiele auf höchster Einstellung spielen? - JA!! Alles... Wenn man von aktueller Technik nicht so die Ahnung hat muss man sich halt auf die Verkäufer verlassen. Dafür sind sie ja da. 

Gut dann hat er gelogen - Mein Pech. Selbst als ich danach im Media Markt war hatte der Verkäufer (ein anderer) gemeint das die Graka aus dem MacBook hätte gar nicht so schlcht sein sollen... 

Mein jetztiges Notebook ist auch für Spiele ausgelegt, allerdings ist das kein Vergleich zu der MacKiste mit i5. 

Wenn ich überleg für knapp 2000 € krieg ich nen richtig geiles Alienware Notebook. Dann lieber das...


----------



## Schmeedt (11. September 2010)

Beide haben ihre Vor und Nachteile... ich denke wenn man eben ein Spielertyp ist = PC und ein Arbeitertyp = Mac.
Ich persönlich benutze lieber einen PC, da ich viel spiele und zum arbeiten einen laptop mit Ubuntu(Linux)


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2010)

Verkäufer haben doch null Plan. Ich bin öfters mal im Media-Markt und wenn ich dann so beiläufig mitbekomme, mit welchem Scheiß die Kunden da bezüglich ihrer Fragen abgespeißt werden, dann kann ich mir das Lachen kaum noch verkneifen. Und das ist im Apple-Shop bestimmt meist auch nicht anders. Das sind in erster Linie Verkäufer mit rudimentärer Schulung und das wars. Im Prinzip haben die doch alle keinen Peil. Hauptkriterium für die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Graka ist bei den meisten der Ram. Lachhaft! Jeder Mensch, egal welche Berufsgruppe, der sich ein bisschen privat dafür interessiert, kann dir mehr über die verbaute Technik eines Laptop erzählen, als die meisten Verkäufer. Außer, diese interessieren sich ebenso privat für den Ramsch, den sie verkaufen wollen.


----------



## iamamage (11. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Außer, diese interessieren sich ebenso privat für den Ramsch, den sie verkaufen wollen.




Und das ist in den Apple-Stores und auch bei den Apple-Resellern der Fall. Die Einstellungstest von Apple (und sei es nur als Verkäufer) sind sehr happig.


----------



## marion9394 (11. September 2010)

> Und das ist in den Apple-Stores und auch bei den Apple-Resellern der Fall. Die Einstellungstest von Apple (und sei es nur als Verkäufer) sind sehr happig.



Ja? hm... Ich denke meiner war dezent überfordert... bzw hatte keinen bock - aber diese apple stores sind eh direkt der hölle entsprungen...

der ganze laden rappelvoll - aber nicht mit leuten die was kaufen wollten - sondern 90% irgendwelche asseln die einfach umsonst im internet gesurft haben...
Habe dann einen mit den worten "hallooo - ich würde gerne was kaufen" hergewunken.. der hat mir dann alles soweit erklärt - aber eher bissl g'nervt ... und eher schnell zusammengefasst. und hat i-wie die hardware total gut angepriesen. 

Bis zu einem gewissen grad konnte ich mich auch im internet schlaumachen, aber bei den ganzen hardwarekomponenten hab ich dann abgeschalten - da als leihe noch durchzublicken ist schon hart find ich... vorallem weil es immer heißt auf mac geht alles vieeeel schneller und besser und ist nicht mit einem "normalen" pc zu vergleichen ...

das erste mal anmachen war auch cool, ging alles leicht - sah geil aus ! aber mich hats schon gewundert das ich als alter windoof-fummler fast gar nix einstellen konnte... war wohl auch nicht so gewollt- dachte ich muss vielleicht noch die grafik justieren oder so... auch das so wenig software drauf war - dachte immer alle sagten da wäre so geile software drauf... :/

Habe dann aus frust den lappi am nächsten tag zurückgebracht. Meinte noch zum verkäufer, ob er gucken will ob ich das wow richtig installiert habe, aber da hatten die dann auch keinen bock drauf... naja kann man nix machen.

Für mich wären 1800&#8364; für ein Lappi echt viel gewesen, dafür wollte ich wenigstens so ne richtige killermaschine haben... ich meine, für mein bisschen web- und photoshopgespiele tuts mein uralt rechner auch :/


----------



## Balfragor (11. September 2010)

Wenig Software dabei?
Auf jeden Falle deutlich mehr, als bei Windows.
iLife mit:
iMovie, iPhoto, garageBand, iWeb, iDVD, (iTunes) sowie iSynch zum Synchronisieren deiner Bluetooth-Geräte mit dem Mac (Handy o.ä.).

Für die Datensicherung wäre da noch TameMachine.

Keine Ahnung, ob das nun alles war, aber das kam mir gerade in den Sinn. Zusätzlich hast du auf einer DVD das Programmierungstool xCode dabei, musst du nur noch auf den Rechner rüberziehen.

Ist doch ein, wie ich finde, recht umfangreiches Softwarepaket.


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2010)

Mail, Safari, Dashboard, iChat, Adressbuch, iCal, Automator, iDvD/DVD usw...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. September 2010)

wer apple kauft ist selber schuld


----------



## ScHneEroSe (12. September 2010)

kann diese erhitzte diskussion nicht nachvollziehen. jeder wie er mag.
ich selber hatte zwar noch nie einen mac, habe aber sehr wohl schon welche genutzt.

wir reden hier ja grundsätzlich immer noch von computern, die verbaute hardware ist heutzutage im wesentlichen die gleiche. rechner bleibt rechner.
die unterschiede beschränken sich also im wesentlichen auf das verwendete betriebssystem, die äußere optik - und damit verbunden der apple als lifestylesymbol - (das schöne weiße apfelsymbol, wenig kabel, sieht im wohnzimmer gut aus, usw.) und den preis. wobei der preisunterschied ein ziemlich dicker batzen ist... ein apple-rechner in einem wirtschaftlich arbeitenden unternehmen ist kaum vorstellbar.

nun mag es natürlich spezialanwendungen im bildbearbeitungsbereich geben die ein apple-betriebssystem erfordern... kann sein, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. solche programme brauchen, angesichts der millionen menschen die täglich mit einem rechner arbeiten, aber nur verschwindent geringer anteil.
was ist mit dem großen rest. hier schwören ziemlich viele auf einen apple-rechner zum arbeiten... was macht den so anders? er hat ne tastatur, ne maus, bildschirm, rechner... auch die neueren microsoft betriebsysteme sind inzwischen unglaublich stabil und komfortabel geworden, genau das worauf es bei produktiver arbeit ankommt. (wer hier was anderes erzählt macht irgendwas ganz grundlegendes falsch)

ohne jetzt auf kompatiblitätsprobleme und fehlende flexibilität einzugehen:
es geht mir einfach nicht in den kopf was einen preisunterschied von je nach modell ~500-1000&#8364; (für ein nicht bedeutsam besseres betriebssystem und das schöne gehäuse) rechtfertigt. erklärt es mir bitte.


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2010)

> Mail, Safari, Dashboard, iChat, Adressbuch, iCal, Automator, iDvD/DVD usw...



Fand ich für meinen Teil nichts wirklich brauchbar (dieses seltsame garage-dingens) bzw. besonders überragend (Datensicherung jetzt mal nicht eingerechnet...) ... Hatte auch meinem jetzigen Rechner auch alles mögliche installiert. Glaube das nimmt sich nicht mehr viel... 
DVD-Software, Mediaplayer, Datensicherung, Webcam-Software, Fingerabdrucksoftware (warum auch immer??) Moviemaker, Outlook etc hatte ich auf meinem PC auch...

Ist wohl wirklich einfach geschmacksache

Grad für die Arbeit (Grafik & Webbereich) arbeite ich auch am PC (hab da eine recht gute GamingKiste), geht auch fix wenn ich mehrere Fenster auf hab... Denke wirklich produktiver ist ein Mac auch nicht... höchstens das vielleicht einfach das OS schneller bzw unkaputtbarer ist. 

Diese ständigen updates nerven am PC wirklich,...


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2010)

iamamage schrieb:


> Und das ist in den Apple-Stores und auch bei den Apple-Resellern der Fall. Die Einstellungstest von Apple (und sei es nur als Verkäufer) sind sehr happig.



Da nehm ich dich doch mal beim Wort und teste das die nächsten Tage höchstpersönlich. Wir haben hier nämlich einen Apple-Store. Mal sehen, wie gut es um ihr Fachwissen bestellt ist.


----------



## iamamage (12. September 2010)

Ihr habt hier einen Apple-Store? Du weißt schon, dass es in D nur drei gibt. Meinst Du nen Apple-Store oder nen MM mit 3 Macs in der Ecke?


----------



## b1sh0p (12. September 2010)

iamamage schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier einen Apple-Store? Du weißt schon, dass es in D nur drei gibt. Meinst Du nen Apple-Store oder nen MM mit 3 Macs in der Ecke?


Hm, was ist daran so abwegig dass er einen Apple Store in der naehe hat? Wo sind die München, Frankfurt, berlin? Alles nicht so kleine Städte. 
Aber mich würd echt mal interessieren, ob die kompetenter und weniger arrogante aloecher sind, als beim Gravis.
Die Penner hab ich ja echt gefressen


----------



## Wainox (12. September 2010)

Frankfurt, Hamburg, München.

Bei mir waren die Apple Store Mitarbeiter steht's kompetent, freundlich, usw... die Gravis Mitarbeiter kannst im Vergleich dazu in die Tonne treten...

m. M. n.


----------



## b1sh0p (13. September 2010)

Einen Apple Store haben wir bei uns in der Nähe leider nicht. Aber ich werd im November in Zürich sein, da schau ich dort mal rein. 

Allerdings kann man sagen, dass sogar MediaMarkt Mitarbeiter im Vergleich zu Gravis freundlich und kompetent sind. Ich habe leider immer das Gefühl, dass die Gravis-Mitarbeiter das Bild der Apple-User über eine viel zu lange Zeit geprägt haben... Denn die sind so, wie sich viele den typischen Apple-User vorstellen.


----------



## ShiiTsu (13. September 2010)

macbook und pc

gespielt wurde auf beidem..


----------



## hexxhexx (13. September 2010)

Ich habe mein MBPro bei einem Premium Reseller geakuft und war zufrieden.
Das war zu der Zeit, als von 10.4 auf 10.6 (?) das Upgrade rauskam, d.h. vorigen Herbst.
Ich habe ich den Händler gefragt, ob die aktuelle Version schon drauf ist und er mir gesagt, wenn ich ein halbes Stündchen in der Stadt was zu tun hätte, packt er es grad drauf.
Danach hat er mit vorgeschlagen, die Upgrade-DVD über den Apple-Onlienshop zu bestellen, das Geld hat er mir (von selbst angeboten) erstattet.

Die Läden sind nur deshlab so voll, weil viele (meine Theorie) nichts kaufen wollen, aber neugierig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valomir (13. September 2010)

Krischak schrieb:


> Seh ich änlich und zusätzlich kriegst dü für PCs auch den besseren Ram und die Besseren CPUs und hast sogar die wahl ob du ne AMD oder ne Intel CPU
> und das wichtigst is auch das die Absoluten High End CPUs bei Mac nie verfügbar sind bei PCs kriegst du schon 6 Kerne wenn du das willst
> bei Mac auch
> 
> ...



ne, 6 nicht. aber bei einem mac pro kann man läppische 12 kerne haben...
wenn dir 6 lieber sind :-D


----------



## Saiboter (13. September 2010)

@Topic:
Pc

@Diskussion:
Ein Mac wär bestimmt was feiner, aber auf Macs für ja WoW mit dem Addon sowieso nicht mehr ganz laufen oder?
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=26560499428&postId=265579704371&sid=1#0

Außerdem hätte es doppelt so viel gekostet, wie mein neues Notebook, das deutlich schneller ist, als das MacBook.
Ich zahle gern für Qualität und Leistung, aber wenn ich beides für weniger Geld bekommen, wird's kein Mac.


----------



## Deathloc (13. September 2010)

Moin,
ich habe (natürlich) für den PC abgestimmt. Warum? Ganz einfach - ich bin mit dem PC groß geworden. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mir auch mal einen gebrauchten Mac Mini zugelegt, aus Neugier. Mac OS sieht gut aus, erledigt alle alltäglichen Aufgaben ohne Probleme. Nach Aussage eines Bekannten soll WoW auf einem MacBook wohl nicht zu gut laufen. Ich bleibe bei Windows und dem PC, weil sich diese Kombination meiner Meinung nach einfach am besten etabliert hat.

Grüße,
DL


----------



## raggabagga (13. September 2010)

Ich finde diese Diskussion reichlich überflüssig. Kein Windows fanboy wird hier zugeben das Mac was taugt und andersrum ist es meist genauso. Noch mehr regt mich eig. auf das diese Fragen erst jetz aufgeworfen werden,seitdem es diesen Apple hype gibt,jeder sich irgendwas von Apple anschafft nur um IN zu sein. Windows ist nunmal das gängigste Betriebssystem,hierauf laufen die meisten Spiele (wobei ich nichtmal glaube das die hälfte der Leute weiß wieviele Spiele eig. auf nem Mac laufen bzw. gelaufen sind,weil sie nunmal ,zumindest früher, nicht in jedem Saturn/Media Markt ( is ja eh dasselbe) verkauft wurden) . Früher gab es (zumindest bei uns) NUR !!! -> GRAVIS.Woanders gab es nichts von/für/über Macintosh. Dieser Hype um Apple Produkte ist mitlerweile echt nervig,auf der anderen Seite aber auch relativ erfreulich,denn, man fühlt sich nicht mehr so einsam als Apple User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Vater hat den ersten Mac ins Haus geholt,da war ich 8. Das ist nun 16 Jahre her. Mac/Apple gibt es nicht erst seit gestern,falls das einigen nicht klar ist. Und hatte auch schon immer einen ziemlichen hohen Stellenwert ( vorallem in den USA - Büros z.b.) wenn es um Sachen geht die nicht grade was mit Spielen zu tun hab.  Mac OS war schon immer ein sehr fortschrittliches Betriebssystem,einfach zu handhaben und genauso umfangreich wie WIndows. Nur Windows hat sich in Richtung Spiele und ähnliches einfach besser vermarktet,bzw. hat mit allen mitteln umden Platz den es heute hat gekämpft, ob immer mit rechten mitteln lassen wir mal außen vor.Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Ich hatte ein Windows PC zum spielen. Einen Mac für Foto/Design/Musik/Kommunikation usw. Ergo,den PC als "Spielkonsole". Mitlerweile habe ich nur noch mein MacBook Pro. Und ich kann nur sagen,WoW läuft hervorragend !Tortzdem werde ich den Teufel tun so wie ich beim überfliegen gesehen habe, mich dazu herab zu lassen WIndows Usern den Tod zu wünschen.Und halbwissen ist immer gefährlich. Ich kenne Leute die besitzen Apple zeug und denken die Marke gibts erst seit 2 oder 3 Jahren.Ich bin dafür : Apple raus aus Media Markt und Co. , keine Reseller an jeder Ecke. Denn dann würden sich die armen WIndows Benutzer (bezieht sich nur auf die flamer ohne Ahnung )nicht mehr so bedroht in ihrer ziemlich beschränkten ansicht fühlen.Und ob Windows oder Mac,interessiert euch das eig. echt welches Betriebssystem euer Tank im nächsten Raid hat ? ;-)Im endeffekt ist alles geschmacks und ansichtssache. Ich kann mit meinem Mac alles tun was ich will und brauch. Und bis auf ALLE Spiele spielen,könnte das jeder andere Windows User auch ,aber sie wollen es meist nicht zugeben.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. September 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Klar, darum bist du auch in einem Online Forum, zockst vermutlich auch ein MMORGP, hast dementsprechend auch einen relativ guten PC und bist bist viel im Internet.
> 
> Der Hype um das Internet kam erst 1995, Handys schon Jahrzehnte zu vor. Und nehme mal an du hast auch keinen PC mehr von 1995
> 
> ...



Ja da hast du schon recht, so ganz ohne Erläuterung und so ganz allgemein dahingeschmiert macht das keinen Sinn und ist völlig übertrieben.

Ok, nein ich bin kein Höhlenmensch oder ein Armisch der komplett auf Technik verzichtet. Ich finds lediglich überflüssig immer und überall erreichbar zu sein. Auch bevorzuge ich ein richtiges Buch aus Papier. Ich vermisse meinen Kasseten fressenden Walkman, hin und wieder (nagut nicht allzu sehr^^).
Allmälig weis ich wieso es meinen Eltern so schwer fiel sich mit Computern anzufreunden.


----------



## b1sh0p (13. September 2010)

Also ich will auch nicht immer und überall erreichbar sein. Dann geh ich einfach nicht ran, wenn ich keinen Bock hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich vermisse Kasetten oder Disketten definitiv NICHT!

Bücher sind natürlich auch was tolles und so schnell nicht zu ersetzen. Aber ich habe jetzt Verblendung auf dem iPad gelesen und muss sagen, dass das überraschend gut ging. Angenehm für die Augen, etc.


----------



## Snorry (13. September 2010)

pc


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2010)

So viel zum Thema Apple-Mitarbeiter sind klug:

Heute wurde mir meine erste Ratenzahlung abgebucht... Gut das ich die Kiste vor nem Monat zurückgebracht habe... 

Bei der Kredit-Bank angerufen, Applestore hat ihnen leider nicht mitgeteilt das ich storniert habe... -.- Die brauchen verständlicherweise eine Bestätigung von Apple das die den Kredit zurücknehmen sollen... Kann jetzt nur hoffen das die Jungens und Mädels dort mal in die Puschen kommen! So ein Saftladen echt!


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Apple-Mitarbeiter sind klug:
> 
> Heute wurde mir meine erste Ratenzahlung abgebucht... Gut das ich die Kiste vor nem Monat zurückgebracht habe...
> 
> Bei der Kredit-Bank angerufen, Applestore hat ihnen leider nicht mitgeteilt das ich storniert habe... -.- Die brauchen verständlicherweise eine Bestätigung von Apple das die den Kredit zurücknehmen sollen... Kann jetzt nur hoffen das die Jungens und Mädels dort mal in die Puschen kommen! So ein Saftladen echt!



Das ist ein Einzelschicksal und kann dir in jedem anderen MM, Saturn o.ä. Saftläden ebenfalls passieren.


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2010)

Logo...

Aber dann sind die folgerlich auch nicht besser als MM und Konsorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (15. September 2010)

Zuerst einmal bin ich stolzer PC-Besitzer. 
Ich habe mir meinen Computer selber zusammengebaut und dennoch 2 Jahre Garantie auf eben jenen abgestaubt. Jedoch haette ich gerne neben meinem Desktop PC gerne auch noch ein MacBook. Ich finde, auch wenn wesentlich teuer, dass sich ein MacBook sehr wohl lohnt und ziemlich nett ist. Zudem bin ich gerade in den USA und mir hier eines zu beschaffen waere auch noch um einiges billiger als in Deutschland. Jedoch sind auch normale Laptops wesentlich billiger. So waere es doppelt billig sich z.B. ein Vaio anzuschaffen, wohingegen der Mac nur einfach billig waere. 
Naja, ich werde mal sehen..


----------



## Versace83 (15. September 2010)

hier geht es also nur um IBM PCs und Mac? werden Notebook Nutzer und Nutzer anderer PC Marken diskriminiert? *heul*


----------



## Secondsight (15. September 2010)

Jedes System hat wie einige schon bemerkt haben Vorteile und andere Nachteile...
Aber Fakt ist das wenn es um Grafikbearbeitung und Musikanwendungen geht der Apple einfach nur gnadenlos vorbeizieht. Desweiteren sind die systeme absolut aufeinander Abgestimmt was ein sicheres und Zuferlässiges Arbeiten ermöglicht. Dadurch resultiert dann das "Problem" sich nichts Austauschen zu können. Aber ich kaufe mir lieber alle 2 Jahre nen neuen Mac als jedes Jahr Hardware auszutauschen die dann auch noch nicht 100% zu allen Teilen passt.
Die größte schwäche am Apple ist die Tatsache das viele Spiele nicht kompatibel sind allerdings hat jeder Mac die möglichkeit durch Boot Camp beide Betriebssysteme aufspielen zu können. Also wers mag ^^.
Wer aber die namhaften Spielehersteller betrachtet wird sehen das immer mehr Spiele nun auch für MAC erscheinen ein Beispiel hierfür währe Valve mit der Steam Plattform. Also vollkommen ohne Spiele sind wir auch nicht. Zur Verarbeitung und insbesondere zur Display Qualität kann man auch nur Positive sachen sagen. Wer nun mal objektiv alles betrachtet der wird sehen das Apple garantiert nicht schlechter ist als Windows.

Selbst wenn man alle Fakten beiseite lässt bleibt immer noch das Design und die die Benutzerfreundlichkeit welche grad was multimediale Lösungen angeht unschlagbar ist.

Um jetzt alle Windows user nochmal vollkommen zum Kochen zu bringen... ja man fühlt sich tatsächlich besser mit einem Mac genau wie ich lieber mit meinem BMW fahre als mit Dacia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sorry an dem TE aber die Diskussion ist zwangsläufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mac und PC user
Achja und unser erster Apple wurde vor 10 Jahren gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Apple-Mitarbeiter sind klug:
> 
> Heute wurde mir meine erste Ratenzahlung abgebucht... Gut das ich die Kiste vor nem Monat zurückgebracht habe...
> 
> Bei der Kredit-Bank angerufen, Applestore hat ihnen leider nicht mitgeteilt das ich storniert habe... -.- Die brauchen verständlicherweise eine Bestätigung von Apple das die den Kredit zurücknehmen sollen... Kann jetzt nur hoffen das die Jungens und Mädels dort mal in die Puschen kommen! So ein Saftladen echt!



Ach, die sind genauso planlos, wie irgendwelche Media-Markt - Fuzzys. Ich war inzwischen, wie angekündigt, sogar schon Vorort, um die Aussage, von wegen gute Ausbildung und so, persönlich zu überprüfen.
Hat sich angeboten, weil ich eh Besorgungen machen musste. Und es ist einfach genau das gleiche Geseier, wie bei MM oder Saturn.



Secondsight schrieb:


> Um jetzt alle Windows user nochmal vollkommen zum Kochen zu bringen... ja man fühlt sich tatsächlich besser mit einem Mac genau wie ich lieber mit meinem BMW fahre als mit Dacia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du fühlst dich vielleicht besser. Nicht "man", sondern du. Ich würde mir so ein Teil niemals kaufen, weil es sich für MICH schlecht anfühlen würde, mir so nen Mist ins Haus zu holen.
Da schmeiß ich die Kohle lieber in den nächsten Fluss und sehe sie wenigstens noch 20 Meter schwimmen. 

Aber mit deinem Autovergleich stimme ich zu. Ein BMW würde sich auch für mich schöner anfühlen.

Achja...noch eines:

Wenn du es nicht schaffst, dir kompatible Teile für deinen PC zusammen zu kaufen, dann machst du was falsch. Da wären wir wieder beim Vorurteil: Mac-User und Technik.
Du gehörst mit deinen Aussagen mit zu den Gründen, warum derartige Vorurteile existieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Hardware tausche ich übrigens alle 3-4 Jahre aus und fahre damit sehr gut.


----------



## Habira (15. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Warum wünscht du mir den Tod?
> 
> Edit: Moment, hab jetzt erst dein User-Bild und deine Signatur bemerkt. Ich hoffe du wirst mit 18 vom Kreiswehrersatzamt in den Kosovo geschickt, dann redest du anders. Keine weiteren Fragen.



Ich denke, das war Ironie von ihm... Und ich denke, er hat dich nicht persönlich gemeint, wie soll er auch, wenn er dich noch nicht mal kennt....


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich würde mir so ein Teil niemals kaufen, weil es sich für MICH schlecht anfühlen würde, mir so nen Mist ins Haus zu holen.



Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären. Warum denn jetzt schon wieder Mist? Das ist doch die gleiche Hardware wie in jedem anderen PC. Das Design ist sehr edel und die Verarbeitungsqualität würde ich sogar als herausragend bezeichnen. Das Betriebssystem ist so gut wie Windows 7. Wieso ist der Mac Mist? Weil er etwas teurer ist? Weil er momentan (zugegeben sehr nervig) so gehypet wird?

*edit* Ich würd nicht sagen, dass ich mich gut fühle, weil ich an nem Mac sitze, sondern eher, dass sich der Mac gut anfühlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gott, ich liebe diese Tastatur.


----------



## moddok (16. September 2010)

zum zocken pc, wenn die kohle reicht kommt n macbook pro (zum arbeiten)


----------



## Pulsaris (16. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> was habt ihr zu Hause stehen? Würde mich einfach nur mal interessieren.



Gezockt wird auf dem PC oder Windows-Laptop, apfeltechnisch wird lediglich "mobile armory" für's iPhone genutzt.


----------



## Smirgolnyir (16. September 2010)

Ich habe zu Hause ein Pc stehen, jedoch muss ich sagen das ich Persöhnlich für mein Privaten zweck ein Mac kaufen würde, wenn die nicht so Teuer wären.

Warum? Ganz einfach.

Wie schon offt hier erwähnt, ist der Mac in sachen 3D anwendungen und komplexem Rendering einfach unschlagbar, was die stabilität und das Arbeiten damit angeht.

Sicher könnte ich das mit einem PC genau so, aber ehrlich, für mich als Privatanwender fast unmöglich.
Gehe ich in ein Geschäft werde ich erstmals mit Infos zugeballert das der Kopf Raucht, und das System läuft unter umständen genau so schlecht.
Baue ich die Komponenten selbst zu sammen muss ich erstmal ne menge Infos holen, bis ich die zusammen habe ist bereits die nächste generation PC draussen.

Mache ich zu Hause alles, und doch nicht so richtig genügt bei weitem ein Desktop PC,
Spezialisiere ich mich auf 3d Programme..... na dann muss ein Mac her.

Ausserdem, was den Amis ihr Apple ist, ist bei uns eben der Pc.

Was aber Interesannt währe, um dem Streit ein für allemal ein ende zu setzten, währe raus zu finden womit die Gamegestalter und Entwickler Arbeiten *gg*
Ich Glaube das dürfte noch so mancher Überraschen, den da geht Stabilität und Power, sowie zuverlässigkeit vor Image vor.

In dem Sinne, jedem das seine, soll jeder mit dem Arbeiten wo er Denkt.
Fakt ist das beide, oder allgemein, jedes System und jede Hardware sein vor und Nachteil hat. Es kommt halt darauf an wie und wo es eingesetzt wird.

Selbst das Militär, die Nasa, die Wissenschaft und die Forschung greift auf alle Systeme zu, die für Ihre zwecke geeignet sind. Und ohne die, hätten wir weder PC noch Mac noch Internet in unseren Wohnungen stehen.


----------



## The Reptil (16. September 2010)

was machst du für 3d Anwendungen auf denen ein Mac besser ist ?


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären. Warum denn jetzt schon wieder Mist? Das ist doch die gleiche Hardware wie in jedem anderen PC. Das Design ist sehr edel und die Verarbeitungsqualität würde ich sogar als herausragend bezeichnen. Das Betriebssystem ist so gut wie Windows 7. Wieso ist der Mac Mist? Weil er etwas teurer ist? Weil er momentan (zugegeben sehr nervig) so gehypet wird?
> 
> *edit* Ich würd nicht sagen, dass ich mich gut fühle, weil ich an nem Mac sitze, sondern eher, dass sich der Mac gut anfühlt.
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt weder das Design, noch das Betriebssystem und die Verarbeitungsqualität lässt mich jetzt auch keine Luftsprünge machen. Was nicht heißt, dass sie schlecht sei, aber es heißt auch nicht, dass ich bei meinen bisherigen Berührungen mit einem IMac aus allen Wolken gefallen wäre. Der Monitor ist nichts anderes, wie wenn ich mir nen Monitor für 1000 Euro kaufe. Um genau zu sein, hatte ich schon Monitore für weniger Geld vor mir, die besser waren. Ich finde die Maus scheiße und die Tastaturen des IMac's, welche ich bisher vor mir hatte, waren stets zum kotzen.

Des Weiteren bevorzuge ich Firmen, die mich in der Benutzung ihrer Produkte so wenig wie möglich einschränken. Und was das angeht, ist Apple im Moment eindeutiger Spitzenreiter. Im negativen Sinne. Deswegen mag ich auch die Firma nicht, weswegen ich schon aus Prinzip nichts von denen kaufen würde, auch wenn ich es wirklich gut finden würde, was zum Beispiel beim IPod Touch der Fall wäre. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie mein Kumpel damals ein IPhone gekauft hat, war glaub das Erste, dass es gab. Er hat sich ends gewundert, warum er keine Lieder vom IPhone auf den PC spielen kann, wenn sie nicht von Apple kommen. Sorry, aber bei einem Gerät für 1000 Euro hackt es da bei mir aus. Und genau dieser Sachverhalt ist bei Apple überall zu beobachten. Kontrolle wird da ganz groß geschrieben. Nicht umsonst gab es kürzlich ne Klage.

So jetzt weißt du auch, warum ich die Firma an sich nicht mag.

Und letztendlich könnte ich auch von Haus aus nichts mit dem Ding anfangen. Meinen PC hab ich primär zum spielen und zum programmieren. Und die von mir bevorzugte Sprachen sind C#, dass ist eine Microsoft-Sprache, und Java.
Was will ich also mit einem Apple?

Ich mag die Firma nicht, ich bin vom Produkt nicht übermäßig begeistert und kann schlicht viel weniger darauf machen. Vor allem die Sachen, die mir wichtig sind, gehen kaum, oder garnicht.

Ist meine Meinung und hier wurde nach einer solchen gefragt.



Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> Wie schon offt hier erwähnt, ist der Mac in sachen 3D anwendungen und komplexem Rendering einfach unschlagbar, was die stabilität und das Arbeiten damit angeht.



So...dann sage mir doch mal, was genau in 3D-Anwendungen besser sein soll. Solche Sachen renderet die Graka am schnellsten. Und Graka hast du in einem Mac meistens nur Durchschnittliches. In einem PC für 1000 Euro klatsche ich mir bereits Highend rein. Sag mir doch mal, was du denn so komplexes zu rendern hast. Hier reden alle immer davon, was sie denn alles für hochkomplexe Bildbearbeitung betreiben, natürlich auf allerhöchsten professionellen Niveau. Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, hier sind nur absolute Experten im Grafikdesign unterwegs.

Ist doch lachhaft!

Genauso, wie der von mir zitierte Satz, der deinem Mund entstammte. Einfach nur noch lachhaft. Warum kann ein Mac denn besser rendern? Weil ein Apfel auf dem Gehäuse ist?
Klar, der gleicht schon einige Hundertschaften an Streaming-Prozessoren der Grafikkarte aus, die einem Mac für 2000 Euro im Gegensatz zum normalen PC für gleichen Preis fehlen.

Ich verzieh mich jetzt. Sonst bekomm ich nen Schreikrampf bei den ganzen Fanboys hier, die zum großen Teil nicht mal wissen, wovon sie überhaupt reden.



Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> Was aber Interesannt währe, um dem Streit ein für allemal ein ende zu setzten, währe raus zu finden womit die Gamegestalter und Entwickler Arbeiten *gg*



Die Enwickler programmieren meist in C++, mein 3D-Profi und das wohl nicht grundsätzlich auf einem Mac. Was die Grafikdesigner überwiegend nutzen, weiß ich nicht. Wann immer ich aber Bilder von Monitoren, an denen ein Grafikdesigner saß, gesehen habe, so erweckte das nicht den Eindruck eines IMacs. Was nicht heißen soll, dass nicht viele einen benutzen.


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich verzieh mich jetzt.



Na endlich, kann dem Niveau in diesem Thread nur gut tun. Und keine Sorge, irgendwann kannst du dir auch mal einen Apfel leisten, dann musst du nicht mehr hirnlos dagegenwettern.


----------



## nea-polis (16. September 2010)

IBM PC, da mir die Kreativität zur Nutzung eines Mac fehlt. Bin halt Mainstream...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Na endlich, kann dem Niveau in diesem Thread nur gut tun. Und keine Sorge, irgendwann kannst du dir auch mal einen Apfel leisten, dann musst du nicht mehr hirnlos dagegenwettern.



Ne der war geil Made my day, Der Spruch "Du kannst es dir nicht leisten" finde ich Super das zeigt wie Erwachsen du bist!


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne der war geil Made my day, Der Spruch "Du kannst es dir nicht leisten" finde ich Super das zeigt wie Erwachsen du bist!



Entschuldige, ich sollte dich für voll nehmen weil...?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich sollte dich für voll nehmen weil...?



Weil ich der Große meister bin, und du nur armes Apfel Kind! 111110000000111110000111100000elf B00N


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Na endlich, kann dem Niveau in diesem Thread nur gut tun. Und keine Sorge, irgendwann kannst du dir auch mal einen Apfel leisten, dann musst du nicht mehr hirnlos dagegenwettern.



Kommt darauf an! Wenn deine Wenigkeit, die fleischgewordene Hirnlosigkeit, an meiner Stelle den Platz hier einnimmt, was ja somit geschehen ist, dann bringt meine Abstinenz auch nicht viel.
Denn mehr als Bockmist ist von dir ja auch nicht zu erwarten, wie du immer wieder eindrucksvoll beweist.

Und über meine Kaufkraft mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Bisher reichte es für alles, was ich wollte.


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ...bringt meine Abstinenz auch nicht viel.



Deiner narzistischen Überlegenheit zum Trotz... Dass du wirklich verschwindest, hat bei deinem Geltungsdrang ohnehin niemand wirklich geglaubt^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2010)

seit dem der ppc abgeschafft wurde und die - streng genommen - linux unter i386er fahren, was ist der iMac anderes als ein "kompatibler" von einer Firma, die für den Namen alleine 70% des Preises verlangt?


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich sollte dich für voll nehmen weil...?



Er an einer lächerlichen Aussage dein Problem erkannt hat? hat schon was psychotherapeutisches.
Nur weil du am lautesten flamst heisst das nicht, das du Recht hast.


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> von einer Firma, die für den Namen alleine 70% des Preises verlangt?



Und du willst mir was von lächerlichen Aussagen erzählen? Beleg mir das bitte mal, ich bin tierisch gespannt.


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Und du willst mir was von lächerlichen Aussagen erzählen? Beleg mir das bitte mal, ich bin tierisch gespannt.



So lange du JEDE aussage mit einer beleidigung beginnst ist das einzige was ich die belegen werde die Tatsache, das keinerlei Diskussion mit dir von wert ist.


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Deiner narzistischen Überlegenheit zum Trotz... Dass du wirklich verschwindest, hat bei deinem Geltungsdrang ohnehin niemand wirklich geglaubt^^



Sollte ich mir vielleicht ne Scheibe von dir und deiner Bescheidenheit abschneiden, oder? Vollpfosten!


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir vielleicht ne Scheibe von dir und deiner Bescheidenheit abschneiden, oder? Vollpfosten!



versuch's mit ignorieren, ich hab gerade die letzte Antwort an den Herren geschrieben, mehr werden's nicht.
Es gibt halt Leute, deren Einstellung muß man nicht nachvollziehen können.

edit: ich denke ja, das es viele Trolle gibt hier. bei dem bin ich mir fast sicher, daß der wirklich so tickt. Was mir leid tut für ihn


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> versuch's mit ignorieren, ich hab gerade die letzte Antwort an den Herren geschrieben, mehr werden's nicht.
> Es gibt halt Leute, deren Einstellung muß man nicht nachvollziehen können.



Beleg erstmal deine Behauptung und stehle dich nicht feige davon.


----------



## Palladin (16. September 2010)

ibm

amd athlom x2 6000+
2x geforce gts250pov 1024mb (sli) 
4096 ram

noch fragen? ^^


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

Gut, nach dem unser Baron Münchhausen hier nicht willens ist, seine Märchen zu belegen, rechne ich mal eben kurz nach. Was ist günstiger, ein iMac 27" 2560 x 1440 Pixel mit 2,8 GHz Intel Quad-Core i5, Radeon 5750 inclusive Bluatooth Alu-Tastatur und Maus für 2000&#8364; oder ein PC mit gleicher Ausstattung?

Bildschirm: NEC MultiSync PA271W, 27" 2560x1440 Pixel. 1.179&#8364; War der günstigste dieser Klasse, den ich finden konnte.
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 57,90&#8364;. Mittelklasse, kein Vergleich zum hochwertigen Alu-Apple-Gehäuse.
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 350W 43,99&#8364;. Standard Netzteil, bei weitem nicht das teuerste.
Mainboard: Asrock P55 Pro 104,90&#8364;. Schnäppchen, 1156er Boards kosten normal über 150&#8364;.
CPU: Intel® Core&#8482; i5-760 Prozessor 176,89&#8364;. Exaktes Equivalent zum iMac.
Grafikkarte: Club 3D HD5750 137,90&#8364;. Equivalent zum iMac.
Ram: GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit 97&#8364;. Ebanfalls eher billigeres, was ich gefunden hab.
Festplatte: Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 1 TB 54,90&#8364; Ebenfalls billigware.
DVD-Brenner: LG GH-22LS 29,49&#8364; Wieder billen Artikel genommen.
So, fehlen noch Bluetooth Tastatur in Alu plus Maus: Sucht euch selber was raus ich sag mal 50&#8364; für beides zusammen, was man vermutlich niemals bekommen wird für so wenig Geld.

Ach ja richtig, unser PC hat kein Betriebssysten: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 169,90&#8364;

Rechnen wir mal zusammen: _*2101,87&#8364;*_ (rechnet mal nach, wenn ihr wollt...)

So, ich hab versucht überall billige Komponenten zu benutzten. Unser Rechner besteht aus billigkomponenten, hat ein Duzend Kabel und verbraucht massig Platz. Solle jemand einen Fehler entdecken, darf er mich ruhig korrigieren. Ich bleib beim ach so teuren Apple^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Gut, nach dem unser Baron Münchhausen hier nicht willens ist, seine Märchen zu belegen,



Alter, welchen Teil von "mir dir diskutier ich nicht" hast du nicht verstanden? 
Sammel deine Mediamarktpreise wieder ein, das interessiert hier keine sau, zumal apple nicht beim Aldi kauft


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Alter, welchen Teil von "mir dir diskutier ich nicht" hast du nicht verstanden?
> Sammel deine Mediamarktpreise wieder ein, das interessiert hier keine sau, zumal apple nicht beim Aldi kauft



Was lässt dich glauben, du hättest mir etwas zu befehlen? Ausserdem sind die Preise allesamt von Alternate, einem der größten Online-Versandhandel für PC-Komponenten in Deutschland und ich hab wie gesagt überall schon billige Komponenten gewählt, mit teuren wär ich locker auf 3.000&#8364; gekommen.

PS: Ach übrigends, du bist immer noch herzlich dazu eingeladen, deinem Märchen Glaubwürdigkeit zu verpassen. Die ganzen anderen Schwätzer übrigens auch. Da deiner Meinung nach ja 70% für den Namen fällig sind, darfst du den PC oben übrigends für 600&#8364; zusammenbauen. Viel spass, Herr Baron^^


----------



## Najsh (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Ach ja richtig, unser PC hat kein Betriebssysten: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 169,90€
> 
> Ich bleib beim ach so teuren Apple^^



windoof bei mir bitte abziehen - linux pwnA ^^

Und btw - soweit ich weiss, basiert macOS auf Unix und ich weiss von meinem Bruder, dass 
man ständig zu nervigen OS updates praktisch gezwungen wird - was wiederum des öfteren
zu Software- bzwKompatibilitätsproblemen führt...

Prinzipiell mag ich - von dem was ich gesehen habe MACs - allerdings kann ich wenig
mit apples firmen policy anfangen - grade in letzter Zeit...

Und während früher die MACs - zwar auch schon teuer waren - waren sie auch 
wirklich Leistungstechnisch im Vergleich zu high end PCs. Aber diese Zeiten sind
leider vorbei. Wer heute Apple hardware kauft - kauft lifestyle, design, innovation
und viele andere Dinge - aber er kauft ganz sicher nicht ein Mehr an Leistung.

Aber ich denke das ist vielen klar und letzten Endes ist MAC - PC genauso eine
Glaubensfrage wie MS vs Linux - da wird man keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden... 
Muss aber auch nicht - Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und letzten Endes profitieren wir alle daran.


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> windoof bei mir bitte abziehen - linux pwnA ^^



OSX ist ebenfalls kein kostenloses OS also bleibt Windows in der Rechnung fairer Weise drin. Und es ist übrigends ein BSD.


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Was lässt dich glauben, du hättest mir etwas zu befehlen? Ausserdem sind die Preise allesamt von Alternate, einem der größten Online-Versandhandel für PC-Komponenten in Deutschland und ich hab wie gesagt überall schon billige Komponenten gewählt, mit teuren wär ich locker auf 3.000€ gekommen.
> 
> PS: Ach übrigends, du bist immer noch herzlich dazu eingeladen, deinem Märchen Glaubwürdigkeit zu verpassen. Die ganzen anderen Schwätzer übrigens auch. Da deiner Meinung nach ja 70% für den Namen fällig sind, darfst du den PC oben übrigends für 600€ zusammenbauen. Viel spass, Herr Baron^^



Auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen, du Troll.

>>> welchen Teil von "mir dir diskutier ich nicht" hast du nicht verstanden? <<<


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen, du Troll.
> 
> >>> welchen Teil von "mir dir diskutier ich nicht" hast du nicht verstanden? <<<



Jaja, die Laier kennen wir doch schon. Wo bleiben die Fakten? Auf gehts, wir warten. Immerhin steht deine Glaubwürdigkeit auf dem Spiel oder ist dir das nicht wichtig, weil du schon aus Gewohnheit Lügen verbreitest?


----------



## raggabagga (17. September 2010)

Also ehrlich,hier wollen doch nicht echt manche erzählen ,weil sie sich selbst Hardware zusammen suchen und in nen Gehäuse stopfen (ja stopfen,jeder der nen apple schonmal von innen gesehen hat weiß warum ich das bei nem Eigenbau oder standard Home PC mit stopfen beschreib) damit dann einen PC zu Hause stehen haben der gleichwertig der bauweise und performance eines Apple Rechners ist. Nur weil die angeblich selben Werte auf der Verpackung stehen haben ?! Apple verbaut alle Komponenten so das sie auch wirklich 100% aufeinander abgestimmt sind,hochwertig,leistungsstark und sie bis zu 100% ausgereizt werden können. Sicher kann ich mir in meinen VW Golf nen dicken Motor bauen und ihn noch hübsch auftunen. Dann erfüllt er seinen Zweck voll und ganz,da ist nichts gegen zu sagen. Aber nur deswegen wird er dadurch kein Ferrari.(der Unterschied ist hoch gegriffen ja,es gibt auch gute PCs,keine Frage) aber vielleicht versteht ja jemand was ich meine.Um die Bauweise und die Komponenten in einem PC zu haben wie sie bei Apple sind,werdet ihr genauso viel Geld aufraffen müssen. Und ich betone nochmal wie schonmal in ner Antwort von mir. Ich habe auch einen normalen PC genutzt. Funktionieren tut es auch ;-)Aber trotzdem mag ich Apple nunmal lieber und MacOS X ist für mich einfach ein geniales Betriebssystem mit vielen netten Kleinigkeiten,die für mich vorallem im Medien Design Bereich passen.Dieser Apple Hype hat echt viele viele Nachteile wie man merkt. Leider. Hatte mir das damals anders erhofft falls Apple mal wirklich so auf den Plan tritt.Aber so ist das nun halt und diese flamerei und das diskutieren bringts irgendwie auch nicht. Zu viele wissen weniger als sie müssten und andere denken sie wissen mehr als sie es tun. Und auch ich weiß nur halb so viel wie ich sollte aber genug um zu sagen : Mac User und zufrieden damit ,weil ich das schätze was ich an meinem Apfel habe.Und genauso kann es doch dann auch einfach den Windows Usern und Pinguinen ,oder was sonst noch unter uns gehen.Ich kann hier ins Forum schreiben,ihr könnt hier ins Forum schreiben,ich kann WoW zocken,ihr könnt WoW zocken. Das machen wir alles alle gern,also erfüllt jeder unserer Rechnerwohl ziemlich genau das was er soll und wir können alle glücklich sein und es kann uns egal sein womit jeder andere hier glücklich ist,weil sobald wir auf dieser Seite hier landen,siehts auf jeden Bildschirm von euchgleich aus.Achja und Tante Edith ruft grade noch was rein.....ahja.......Butterfinger und Übernoob,ihr sollt ICQ Nummern austauschen und euch da weiter anscheißen.....sagt sie,ich kann nix dafür !!!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. September 2010)

raggabagga schrieb:


> Also ehrlich,hier wollen doch nicht echt manche erzählen ,weil sie sich selbst Hardware zusammen suchen und in nen Gehäuse stopfen (ja stopfen,jeder der nen apple schonmal von innen gesehen hat weiß warum ich das bei nem Eigenbau oder standard Home PC mit stopfen beschreib) damit dann einen PC zu Hause stehen haben der gleichwertig der bauweise und performance eines Apple Rechners ist.
> 
> Nur weil die angeblich selben Werte auf der Verpackung stehen haben ?! Apple verbaut alle Komponenten so das sie auch wirklich 100% aufeinander abgestimmt sind,hochwertig,leistungsstark und bis zu 100% ausgereizt werden können. Sicher kann ich mir in meinen VW Golf nen dicken Motor bauen und ihn noch hübsch auftunen. Dann erfüllt er seinen Zweck voll und ganz,da ist nichts gegen zu sagen. Aber nur deswegen wird er dadurch kein Ferrari.(der Unterschied ist hoch gegriffen ja,es gibt auch gute PCs,keine Frage) aber vielleicht versteht ja jemand was ich meine.
> 
> ...


So kann man es wenigstens lesen ohne das man Augen Krebs bekommt.


----------



## raggabagga (17. September 2010)

Hach du bist ja sooo lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um diese Uhrzeit in meinem Zustand noch auf Textformatierung achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;-)


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2010)

Also ich bin nach 15 Jahren PC schrauben auf den iMac umgestiegen, da ich das Betriebssystem einfach benutzerfreundlicher finde. Die Leute die sich negativ über den MAC auslassen sind nach meinen Erfahrungen einfach User, die noch nie selbst über einen längeren Zeitraum damit gearbeitet und gespielt haben. Bei mir läuft WoW unter Mac OS. Und dann noch Aion, Age of Conan und ROM unter Windows.
Ich bin mit meiner Kiste äußerst zufrieden. Spielen und arbeiten unter einer Haube

siehe dazu auch: http://gallery.buffed.de/view/imagelarge/18219#bild


----------



## raggabagga (17. September 2010)

Bekomm ich die DVD Sammlung ;-) Hachja nen schönen iMac würd ich auch noch dazu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....wobei MacPro is auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2010)

Ich will das ganze noch umbauen, dann schließ ich meine Sony PS3 auch noch an den iMac an. Mit einem Adapter von Dr. Bott geht das ohne Probleme in 720p Auflösung. Hammer liebt seine Susie, ich meinen iMac. Ich glaube mein Mac ist eine SIE..... xD.


----------



## Butterfinger (17. September 2010)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich will das ganze noch umbauen, dann schließ ich meine Sony PS3 auch noch an den iMac an. Mit einem Adapter von Dr. Bott geht das ohne Probleme in 720p Auflösung. Hammer liebt seine Susie, ich meinen iMac. Ich glaube mein Mac ist eine SIE..... xD.



Wir bekommst du denn da ne DVD ins Laufwerk, wenn der Mac so weit hinten im Regal steht?


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (17. September 2010)

@raggabagga

sprichst hier vom flamen gegen Mac und flamest volle Kanne gegen PCs. Jaja, fass dir erstmal an die eigene Nase.
Mac sind nunmal für Leute die keine Ahnung von PCs haben (oder haben wollen) und natürlich gerne Geld rauswerfen. Ist ein Mac defekt oder überholt muss man nen neuen kaufen, nen PC kann ich ganz einfach aufrüsten. Klar es gibt spezielle Händler die einen Mac reparieren ohne Garantieverlust, aber das ist dennoch viel zu umständlich so einen aufzusuchen, denn bei einem selber zusammengebauten PC habe ich auf jedes einzelne Teil Garantie. Und ich weiß ja nicht was du glaubst was ein Rechner braucht um derzeitige Titel zu spielen, aber meiner hat mich lächerliche 300 Euro gekostet, dazu noch Gehäuse, Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind es 500 Euro, das ist meilenweit entfernt von diesen astronomischen Preisen bei Apple, wo das aktuelle Modell um die 1000 bis 2000 Euro kostet, und das ist zum Spielen nichtmal gedacht, vorallem geht viel Rechnerleistung beim Emulieren von Windows drauf, da viele Spiele nunmal nicht unter MacOS laufen.
Apple find ich sowieso rotzfrech, die bringen Geräte auf den Markt die es schon vor 2 Jahren gab, sagen das wäre absolut neu, hauen ihr Logo drauf und verkaufen es überteuert an irgendwelche Deppen. Selbst Namen können sie sich nicht selber ausdenken, sondern klauen sie von anderen. Denn "IPhone" gab es schon vorher und war sogar patentiert, Apple hat sich aber rausgekauft. Das "I-Pad" gab es schon lange vorher, das waren nämlich die Tablet-PCs. Was ist denn so anders am I-Pad, das übrigends auch ne Damenbinde ist (wie einfallsreich Apple immer wieder ist), als an nem Table-PC? Beide haben Touchscreens, sind klein und handlich und haben ein OS drauf laufen. Tablet PCs können sogar Flash, was Apple bis heute noch nicht drauf hat, denn meist überhitzen deren Macbooks beim schauen von YouTube und co (und das stimmt, denn ich kenne einen Mac-Fanatiker dem genau das passiert ist und ich bekomme es sogar öfters mit wie sein neues Macbook richtig aufdreht wenn er mal 5min nen Flashvideo laufen lässt).

Also bitte, es stimmt absolut nicht das Macs und MacOS fehlerfrei oder besser als PCs und Windows ist. Microsoft hat Apple sogar wieder auf die Beine geholfen, ansonsten würde es Apple heute garnicht mehr geben. Das es sich so durchsetzt liegt nur daran weil es für die heutigen faulen Menschen leicht erscheint. Aber wenn du denen mal sagst sie sollen den Arbeitsspeicher mal wechseln dann verzweifeln sie. Wer mit solcher Hardware zu tun hat sollte auch Ahnung von haben. Um auf dein Autobeispiel zurück zu kommen: Wer ein Auto hat sollte nen Führerschein, Ahnung vom Fahren und vom Auto selber haben, das wird sogar verlangt (bei der Prüfung).

Macs sind mir einfach zu verspielte kleine Kisten für faule Leute die einfach nichts mit Technik am Hut haben.


----------



## Klos1 (17. September 2010)

raggabagga schrieb:


> Also ehrlich,hier wollen doch nicht echt manche erzählen ,weil sie sich selbst Hardware zusammen suchen und in nen Gehäuse stopfen (ja stopfen,jeder der nen apple schonmal von innen gesehen hat weiß warum ich das bei nem Eigenbau oder standard Home PC mit stopfen beschreib) damit dann einen PC zu Hause stehen haben der gleichwertig der bauweise und performance eines Apple Rechners ist. Nur weil die angeblich selben Werte auf der Verpackung stehen haben ?! Apple verbaut alle Komponenten so das sie auch wirklich 100% aufeinander abgestimmt sind,hochwertig,leistungsstark und sie bis zu 100% ausgereizt werden können. Sicher kann ich mir in meinen VW Golf nen dicken Motor bauen und ihn noch hübsch auftunen. Dann erfüllt er seinen Zweck voll und ganz,da ist nichts gegen zu sagen. Aber nur deswegen wird er dadurch kein Ferrari.(der Unterschied ist hoch gegriffen ja,es gibt auch gute PCs,keine Frage) aber vielleicht versteht ja jemand was ich meine.Um die Bauweise und die Komponenten in einem PC zu haben wie sie bei Apple sind,werdet ihr genauso viel Geld aufraffen müssen. Und ich betone nochmal wie schonmal in ner Antwort von mir. Ich habe auch einen normalen PC genutzt. Funktionieren tut es auch ;-)Aber trotzdem mag ich Apple nunmal lieber und MacOS X ist für mich einfach ein geniales Betriebssystem mit vielen netten Kleinigkeiten,die für mich vorallem im Medien Design Bereich passen.Dieser Apple Hype hat echt viele viele Nachteile wie man merkt. Leider. Hatte mir das damals anders erhofft falls Apple mal wirklich so auf den Plan tritt.Aber so ist das nun halt und diese flamerei und das diskutieren bringts irgendwie auch nicht. Zu viele wissen weniger als sie müssten und andere denken sie wissen mehr als sie es tun. Und auch ich weiß nur halb so viel wie ich sollte aber genug um zu sagen : Mac User und zufrieden damit ,weil ich das schätze was ich an meinem Apfel habe.Und genauso kann es doch dann auch einfach den Windows Usern und Pinguinen ,oder was sonst noch unter uns gehen.Ich kann hier ins Forum schreiben,ihr könnt hier ins Forum schreiben,ich kann WoW zocken,ihr könnt WoW zocken. Das machen wir alles alle gern,also erfüllt jeder unserer Rechnerwohl ziemlich genau das was er soll und wir können alle glücklich sein und es kann uns egal sein womit jeder andere hier glücklich ist,weil sobald wir auf dieser Seite hier landen,siehts auf jeden Bildschirm von euchgleich aus.Achja und Tante Edith ruft grade noch was rein.....ahja.......Butterfinger und Übernoob,ihr sollt ICQ Nummern austauschen und euch da weiter anscheißen.....sagt sie,ich kann nix dafür !!!!



Alter...mach erstmal Satzzeichen, dann kann man den Schrott wenigtens lesen. Es bleibt zwar Schrott, aber er ist lesbar. Du hast in einem Apple die gleiche Hardware verbaut. 100%ig aufeinander abgestimmt...pah, ich lach dich aus.
Das ist Hardware, wie jede andere auch und die Schnittstellen sind standardisiert. Eine SATA-Platte ist in einem Apple nicht schneller, als wo anders auch. Die CPU genauso wenig. Gleiches gilt für eine Grafikkarte. Ja, ich behaupte, wenn ich mir die Hardware zusammenstopfe, ist sie gleichschnell.

Also, mal ehrlich: Kann ja jeder benutzen, was er will. Aber was hier an hirnrissigen Argumenten kommt, ist langsam echt nicht mehr feierlich. Jeder zweite hier ist professioneller Grafik-Designer, was mit Grafikkarten in einem Apple natürlich viel besser geht, weil ja Apple draufsteht. Deswegen kann sie auch viel schneller rendern. Der nächste kommt mit der Behauptung, dass Hardware plötzlich schneller wird, nur weil sie in einem Apple steckt und so zieht sich das durch den Thread wie ein roter Faden. Bei Apple zählen natürlich nicht die Werte auf der Packung! 100 Mhz sind bei Apple 1000!!!

Ich hab echt lang keinen derart verblendeten Apple-Fanboy-Haufen mehr gesehen, wie hier.


----------



## Izara (17. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was habt ihr zu Hause stehen? Würde mich einfach nur mal interessieren.
> Bitte kein geflame zwischen Mac und PC Usern. Ich persönliche nutze auch einen Mac, aber nur weil ich Äpfel esse heisst es nicht das ich keine Birnen mag.
> ...


Ich vermisse die Anwortmöglichkeit "Weder noch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (17. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Alter...mach erstmal Satzzeichen, dann kann man den Schrott wenigtens lesen. Es bleibt zwar Schrott, aber er ist lesbar. Du hast in einem Apple die gleiche Hardware verbaut. 100%ig aufeinander abgestimmt...pah, ich lach dich aus.
> Das ist Hardware, wie jede andere auch und die Schnittstellen sind standardisiert. Eine SATA-Platte ist in einem Apple nicht schneller, als wo anders auch. Die CPU genauso wenig. Gleiches gilt für eine Grafikkarte. Ja, ich behaupte, wenn ich mir die Hardware zusammenstopfe, ist sie gleichschnell.
> 
> Also, mal ehrlich: Kann ja jeder benutzen, was er will. Aber was hier an hirnrissigen Argumenten kommt, ist langsam echt nicht mehr feierlich. Jeder zweite hier ist professioneller Grafik-Designer, was mit Grafikkarten in einem Apple natürlich viel besser geht, weil ja Apple draufsteht. Deswegen kann sie auch viel schneller rendern. Der nächste kommt mit der Behauptung, dass Hardware plötzlich schneller wird, nur weil sie in einem Apple steckt und so zieht sich das durch den Thread wie ein roter Faden. Bei Apple zählen natürlich nicht die Werte auf der Packung! 100 Mhz sind bei Apple 1000!!!
> ...


Das ist wie früher in der Schule (wobei.. bei denen vllt immernoch in der Schule -.- ): wo nicht Levis (oder sonst ne Marke) draufsteht, kann nur Sch*** drin sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raggabagga (17. September 2010)

Ach wisst ihr was Leute,entweder ihr lest richtig,bzw. versucht mal zu verstehen das ich das ganze relativ neutral sehe oder lasst es einfach. Wie gesagt,nutze Apple Rechner seit ca. 16 Jahren.Ich habe genauso lange einen PC zu Hause stehen gehabt. Ich weiß nicht wo jetz das Problem ist. Und das mit dem 100Mhz = 1000 bei Mac ,habe ich auch nicht so geschrieben.Ich frag mich wer hier von was geblendet ist. Ich gehöre nicht zu der Apple Fanboy hype gemeinde,weil ich einfach mit Mac groß geworden bin,so wie ihr mit nem PC.Aber trotzdem bleibe ich dabei das mir Mac besser gefällt und es weniger Ressourcen frisst als Windows. Echt mal,ihr könnt doch eig. nur total rumstänkern,was hab ich so schlimmes geschrieben ?Genauso wie das mit dem zusammenstopfen dahin gehen sollte wie ein ein Mac verbaut ist und.....ach egal.....kackt euch doch alle gegenseitig weiter an,nichtmal richtig lesen tut ihr,ich dachte hätteteuch auch ohne Absätze die Mühe gegeben das zu tun.Das Mac fehlerfrei und total besser ist hab ich auch nicht,dass habe ich ja extra versucht deutlich zu machen. Ach vergesst es. Und dann darf man euch wohl auch geblendete Woindows Fanboys nennen oder ?(Mein erster Mac sah aus wie jede andere PC Kiste,zumindest von außen,Bildschirm war Röhre und trotzdem mochte ich ihn nicht wegen Design,Hype oder Trend,sondern einfach weil ich gut mit zurecht kam. Der hatte sogar noch den häßlichen bunten Apfel klein vorne drauf )Also viel Spass beim gegenseitigen anflamen weiterhin  Ist doch vollkommen sinnlos !  PS . : Ey alter,extra für dich nochmal ohne Satzzeichen und in einem BLOCK ! :-P Weißte bescheid alter ! Tschüüüüü :-)


----------



## The Reptil (17. September 2010)

raggabagga schrieb:


> Ach wisst ihr was Leute,entweder ihr lest richtig,bzw. versucht mal zu verstehen das ich das ganze relativ neutral sehe oder lasst es einfach. Wie gesagt,nutze Apple Rechner seit ca. 16 Jahren.Ich habe genauso lange einen PC zu Hause stehen gehabt.....



hm vor 16 Jahren wahren die mac noch auf ppc Basis was zumindest bei Grafikbearbeitung Musik und rendering (nicht Echtzeit 3d wie ihn spielen ) durchaus mehr Potenzial gehabt hat.
 Außerdem hatte der mac schon früher true color (32 bit) daher kommt auch noch das Vorurteil das ein mac einem pc in puncto Bildbearbeitung überlegen ist was ja heutzutage vom Technischenaspekt nicht mehr so ist

btw die richtigen render Profis haben meist Rechner mit os auf unix/linux basis oder clustersysteme wie Amoeba zb.


----------



## Smirgolnyir (17. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> was machst du für 3d Anwendungen auf denen ein Mac besser ist ?



@ The Reptil,
Sind vorallem Anwendungen wie Cinema4d, Poser, Vue, etc.

Ok, ich kann das "Normale" auch im Cinema machen, auch auf dem PC, im grunde auch alles, aber es nervt schon, wenn es den mal ein wenig Komplexer wird, wie zum bsp. Partikel, Gravitation, Wind, Reibungen etc, die in einer Scene dazu kommen, die Kiste einfach ein Absturtz hat während das Cinema, oder Poser noch am Berechnen ist.
mit Vue geht es teilweise noch.

Sicherlich kann man dies auch auf die Unkenntnisse der PC Hardware schieben. Da muss eben alles zusammenpassen. 
Aber es Passiert mir auch mit einem Dual, Quad, mit genügend Ram, und guter GK.

Animationen und Komplexe Cinematics sind einfach besser auf einem Mac zu erstellen und zu bearbeiten, da der Mac beim verkauf einfach die Komponenten innehat die Stabil laufen und aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Dasselbe könnte ich bei Dell kaufen, ein Anruf, kurtze beschreibung was ich will, für welche Anwendung und voila, die Kiste läuft und ist Stabil.
Dafür aber auch der Preis dem entsprechend. *gg*.
Für das Netrendering eignen sich jedenfall wiederum die neuen Intel Prozesoren, jedennfalls da wo ich mal gearbeitet hatte, die sich damit auskennen und wo mir dies im Privatbereich schmackhaft machten,
benutzten alle die Mac zum erstellen, und für das Komplexe Rendering Intel Server Farmen. Aber auch da gab es ab und an auf beiden Hardware Plattformen mal abstürtze.
Irgendwann stossen die Rechner halt an ihre Kapazitäten an. Und zwar jeder.


----------



## Royo80 (17. September 2010)

Diese Diskusionen sind einfach sinnlos, lass sie weiter glauben sie bekommen nen &#8222;high end" Rechner für 300&#8364;. Es mag sein das ich ein PC der gleichwertig einem Mac Pro ist für weniger geld bekomme aber sicherlich nicht für 300&#8364; (das kann nur Schrott sein).

 Ich bin gerne bereit für das OS und das Aussehen etwas an Geld drauf zu packen, aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Und das mit den perfekt aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten werden und wollen fanatische PC User nicht akzeptieren. 





Ps: ich hab Design studiert und kann nur sagen es gibt Gebite an denen PC's stärker sind und eben welche an denen der Mac särker ist. In diesem Sinne--




MfG


----------



## raggabagga (17. September 2010)

Mhh....ja meine beiden vorredner habens so rüber gebracht wie ich es teilweise auch sagen wollte/meinte. Habe jetz grade mit dem Design Studium angefangen. Vllt. kannst du mir mal eine PM schicken mit nützlichen Programmen,welche für den Mac in diesem Bereich am sinnvollsten sind. Bzw. welche Erfahrungen du hast . Bin mich grade nen bisschen am informieren.


----------



## Smirgolnyir (17. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> hm vor 16 Jahren wahren die mac noch auf ppc Basis was zumindest bei Grafikbearbeitung Musik und rendering (nicht Echtzeit 3d wie ihn spielen ) durchaus mehr Potenzial gehabt hat.
> Außerdem hatte der mac schon früher true color (32 bit) daher kommt auch noch das Vorurteil das ein mac einem pc in puncto Bildbearbeitung überlegen ist was ja heutzutage vom Technischenaspekt nicht mehr so ist
> 
> btw die richtigen render Profis haben meist Rechner mit os auf unix/linux basis oder clustersysteme wie Amoeba zb.



Da muss ich Dir zustimmen, ich denke das wir hier klar Unterscheiden sollten zwischen Profis, die Tagtäglich mit ihren Systemen ihr Geld verdienen, und denen die zu Hause einfach ein wenig Buchhaltung machen und in Games rumchillen.

Ich meine das für mich Persöhnlich mit Familie sehr wohl im raume steht ob ich ein System anschaffe das mir die Hig End leistung bringt, oder einfach ein PC mit dem die ganze Familie klar kommt.
Wenn ich an die Kinder denke, so ist klar das ein PC im hause steht, da die Kinder in der Schule auf dem PC und meist im Windows unterrichtet werden, und nicht auf einem Mac OS.
Wenn ich Anwendungen benutze wie Cinema4d und mich Privat steigern möchte, so ist mein Haus PC der in der Mittleren Preisklasse zu Hause ist, schnell an seinen grenzen.
Ich kann mir natürlich für die nächsten Jahre ein Mac anschaffen der in der höheren Preisklasse angeortnet ist, aber eben, Familie geht erstmal vor, den ich verdiene mein Geld nicht zu Hause. 
die 2 - 5 Stunden im Cinema sind Hobby.

Beide Systeme stehen sich in nichts nach, je nach dem was man machen will. Jedoch ist ein PC was der Preis angeht, Familienfreundlicher, und ich kann selbst Schrauben wie ich will, finde an jeder Ecke passendes Zubehör das man selbst am Wochenende schnell besorgen kann für wenig Geld.

Ausserdem ist ein System nur so Leistungsfähig und Gut wie der Anwender der dahinter sitzt. *gg* ist wie hier im WoW.

Wer früher mit einem Amiga und Comodore angefangen hat, der schwärmt sicherlich heute eher für einen MAC, und dessen OS, oder halt eben die Linux Betriebs Systeme, weil sie halt eben Stark und Stabiel laufen.
Wer es einfach haben will, und das System für sich entscheiden lassen will, der wendet sich halt eher an Windows Systeme.
Wer sich aber in den Innereien von Windows auskennt, kann dies ebenso abspecken und all die unnötigen Futures abschalten, so das auch Windows mehr Power und Stabilität liefert, halt auf Kosten des Aussehens auf dem Desktop. 
Ich denke nicht das MAC nachgelassen hat, sondern eher das Beide Systeme so langsam an Ihre Grenzen Stossen, Windows hat Aufgeholt, die Hardware stehen vor einem neuen Quantensprung der nächsten Generation, und das rennen beginnt von neuem. Es ist wie der Krieg zwischen, Intel und AMD Prozessoren, verbaut wird aber alles *gg* und beide stehen einander in der Leistung in nichts nach.
Nur das im gegensatz zu Früher das Preis Niveau angeglichen wurde, so das es heute nur noch eine Frage der Hardware ist, welchen Prozzessor man verbaut, die einen schwören auf Intel die anderen auf AMD.
in dem Sinne... Reicht den MAC wie den PC Usern die Hand....


----------



## Chelrid (17. September 2010)

PC

siehe hier: http://www.xfire.com/profile/chelrid/


----------



## Royo80 (17. September 2010)

hat dich bestimmt nicht nur 300€ gekostet^^


----------



## iamamage (17. September 2010)

Smirgolnyir schrieb:


> in dem Sinne... Reicht den MAC wie den PC Usern die Hand....




...kopfnicken und Zustimmung...

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum jeder Thread so zerrissen werden muss. Das muss jetzt aber nicht mal der Community hier angelastet werden. Mac vs. PC-Threads enden mehr oder weniger immer mit Beschimpfungen und Verbreitung von gefährlichen Halbwissen über das eine oder andere System. 

- Ich habe noch nicht wirklich in die Tiefen von Windows 7 reingesehen, aber es scheint ein vernünftiges Betriebssystem zu sein.
- Windows XP ist an sich ein gutes Betriebssystem. Wenn der Nutzer gewissenhaft damit umgeht und eine Ahnung hat, von dem was er macht.
- OS X ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, ein innovatives Betriebssystem, einfach zu bedienen, anzupassen, Leistungsstark usw. usw. (ich arbeite aber nicht erst seit dem Hype, sondern seit 1999 mit Apple-Computern)

PS: Mich wundert, dass noch niemand Vergleiche gebracht hat: Microsoft bestätigt selbst, dass sie bei Windows 7 von OS X inspiriert wurden (PCR-Online) und der Klassiker schlechthin ist in Foren-Themen dieser Art dieses Video


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Wir bekommst du denn da ne DVD ins Laufwerk, wenn der Mac so weit hinten im Regal steht?



Schau mal links unten, da hab ich einen externen LG Brenner angeschlossen. Hast recht, sonst wäre es zu eng.


----------



## Butterfinger (17. September 2010)

Immondys schrieb:


> Schau mal links unten, da hab ich einen externen LG Brenner angeschlossen. Hast recht, sonst wäre es zu eng.



Ach ok, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2010)

raggabagga schrieb:


> Ach wisst ihr was Leute,entweder ihr lest richtig,bzw. versucht mal zu verstehen das ich das ganze relativ neutral sehe oder lasst es einfach. Wie gesagt,nutze Apple Rechner seit ca. 16 Jahren.Ich habe genauso lange einen PC zu Hause stehen gehabt. Ich weiß nicht wo jetz das Problem ist. Und das mit dem 100Mhz = 1000 bei Mac ,habe ich auch nicht so geschrieben.Ich frag mich wer hier von was geblendet ist. Ich gehöre nicht zu der Apple Fanboy hype gemeinde,weil ich einfach mit Mac groß geworden bin,so wie ihr mit nem PC.Aber trotzdem bleibe ich dabei das mir Mac besser gefällt und es weniger Ressourcen frisst als Windows. Echt mal,ihr könnt doch eig. nur total rumstänkern,was hab ich so schlimmes geschrieben ?Genauso wie das mit dem zusammenstopfen dahin gehen sollte wie ein ein Mac verbaut ist und.....ach egal.....kackt euch doch alle gegenseitig weiter an,nichtmal richtig lesen tut ihr,ich dachte hätteteuch auch ohne Absätze die Mühe gegeben das zu tun.Das Mac fehlerfrei und total besser ist hab ich auch nicht,dass habe ich ja extra versucht deutlich zu machen. Ach vergesst es. Und dann darf man euch wohl auch geblendete Woindows Fanboys nennen oder ?(Mein erster Mac sah aus wie jede andere PC Kiste,zumindest von außen,Bildschirm war Röhre und trotzdem mochte ich ihn nicht wegen Design,Hype oder Trend,sondern einfach weil ich gut mit zurecht kam. Der hatte sogar noch den häßlichen bunten Apfel klein vorne drauf )Also viel Spass beim gegenseitigen anflamen weiterhin  Ist doch vollkommen sinnlos !  PS . : Ey alter,extra für dich nochmal ohne Satzzeichen und in einem BLOCK ! :-P Weißte bescheid alter ! Tschüüüüü :-)



Was du schlimmes geschrieben hast? Nun - schlimm ist dafür vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort. Aber es ist Unfug. Ich bin mal so frei und liste dir die Sachen in nachfolgenden Zitaten auf, die in meinen Augen nicht schlimm, sondern einfach Humbug sind.



raggabagga schrieb:


> Also ehrlich,hier wollen doch nicht echt manche erzählen ,weil sie sich selbst Hardware zusammen suchen und in nen Gehäuse stopfen (ja stopfen,jeder der nen apple schonmal von innen gesehen hat weiß warum ich das bei nem Eigenbau oder standard Home PC mit stopfen beschreib) damit dann einen PC zu Hause stehen haben der gleichwertig der bauweise und performance eines Apple Rechners ist.



Soso...Apple stimmt also 100%ig aufeinander ab. Dann sage mir doch mal bitte, was dich zu dieser Aussage bewegt. Was wird hier abgestimmt? Und wieso schafft es Apple, während es andere Hersteller nicht schaffen?
Zumal Apple ja auch unter anderem selbst auf andere Hersteller zurückgreift. Wenn die Hersteller also nach der Spezifikation von Apple arbeiten, dann kommen da 100%ig abgestimmte Bauteile raus. Stelllen sie aber nicht für Apple her, dann sind sie plötzlich zu blöde, nach Spezifikation zu arbeiten, oder wie? Und eine Spezifikation gibt es immer. Ob nun ein Mainboardhersteller Platinen nach der Spezifikation eines neuen Intel-Prozessors herstellt oder was auch immer.
Das muss zu 100% passen, weil es sonst von Haus aus nicht funktioniert. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Ich baue mir schon PC's zusammen, seitdem ich denken denken kann. Im Höchstfall ist da mal ein Ram nicht kompatibel, aber das kann auch bei Apple passieren. Die testen die Bauteile halt. Das macht aber jeder andere Komplettanbieter genauso. Sei es Dell, HP oder was auch immer. 



raggabagga schrieb:


> Nur weil die angeblich selben Werte auf der Verpackung stehen



Soso - du beschwerst dich also über meine Aussage, dass 100Mhz bei Apple 1000 wären und bezeichnest mich als verblendet. Na dann erklär mir doch mal, wie ich diese Aussage deuten soll. Du sagst hier eindeutig, dass die Werte auf der Packung nichts zu bedeuten haben. Ausschlaggebende Werte bei einem PC sind aber nun mal Taktfrequenz, Bandbreite und derartiges. Und da sagst du, ich solle richtig lesen. Dann lerne du doch erstmal schreiben, denn das kann man nur so verstehen.



raggabagga schrieb:


> Um die Bauweise und die Komponenten in einem PC zu haben wie sie bei Apple sind,werdet ihr genauso viel Geld aufraffen müssen.



Soso - muss ich das also? Welche Platine ist denn in einem Apple verbaut? Was macht sie denn so besonders? Mal abgesehen, vom Format? Geh doch bitte mehr ins Detail. Hier werden immer irgendwelche allgemeinen Aussagen in den Raum geworfen, die meist aber ohne Bestand sind. 

"Ein Apple rendert viel schneller!" 

Aha - und warum? Wieso sollte die Grafikkarte in einem Apple schneller sein? Weil sie ein anderes Bios hat?



raggabagga schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem mag ich Apple nunmal lieber und MacOS X ist für mich einfach ein geniales Betriebssystem mit vielen netten Kleinigkeiten,die für mich vorallem im Medien Design Bereich passen.



Jo - mag sein. Nichts gegen MacOS. Es mag in vielerlei Hinsicht ein gutes OS sein und eignet sich bestimmt auch gut für Medien-Designer oder was auch immer. Und wenn es dir gefällt - schön! Absolut legitim! 



raggabagga schrieb:


> Ich kann hier ins Forum schreiben,ihr könnt hier ins Forum schreiben,ich kann WoW zocken,ihr könnt WoW zocken.



Nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Nur wenn du dir schon anmaßt, dich über die überlegene Kompatiblität und Schnelligkeit von Apple-Produkten gegenüber der Konkurrenz auszulassen, dann untermauer das auch mit Gründen.
Denn solche Dinge einfach nur so in den Raum zu werfen ist etwas unzureichend und im Prinzip nichts anderes, was in 99% aller Posts hier getan wurde.


----------



## Niranda (23. September 2010)

ach ich liebe dich mein Klöschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (23. September 2010)

> @raggabagga
> 
> sprichst hier vom flamen gegen Mac und flamest volle Kanne gegen PCs. Jaja, fass dir erstmal an die eigene Nase.
> Mac sind nunmal für Leute die keine Ahnung von PCs haben (oder haben wollen) und natürlich gerne Geld rauswerfen. Ist ein Mac defekt oder überholt muss man nen neuen kaufen, nen PC kann ich ganz einfach aufrüsten. Klar es gibt spezielle Händler die einen Mac reparieren ohne Garantieverlust, aber das ist dennoch viel zu umständlich so einen aufzusuchen, denn bei einem selber zusammengebauten PC habe ich auf jedes einzelne Teil Garantie.



Du solltest Dir erst mal klar werden bevor Du mit so gewaltigen Sätzen rumwirfst was Du überhaupt meinst. 1.) Mein IMac hat genau wie mein PC eine 3 Jahres Herstellergarantie. Bei beiden kommt übrigends ein Servicetechniker ins Haus. Gut nicht? So viel zum Thema Defekt. Ich habe gar keine Lust bei einem Hardwarefehler rumzubasteln, dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade. Meinen Fernseher baue ich ja auch nicht auseinander sondern lasse jemanden kommen. 
2.) Aufrüsten. Zum einen muss man einen MAC deutlich weniger aufrüsten wie einen PC. Das liegt nämlich daran das beim MAC wesentlich mehr Dampf für die Programme zur Verfügung steht. Während Windows einen großen Teil der Prozessorleistung und des Arbeitsspeichers schon beansprucht ist MAC OS deutlich schlanker, effizienter und schneller. 
3.) ....habe ich auf jedes Teil Garantie...  Hast Du beim MAC auch. Nur eben einen Single Point of Contact. Gerade beim Bastel-PC ist es immer wieder nett, aus dem großen Stapel der REchnungen die passende rauszusuchen nur um zu wissen bei welchem Händler man was reklamieren kann. Wenn man dann noch über diverse Onlineshops oder Krauter gekauft hat, ist das meisten mit einem Gang in die Kirche verbunden um zu beten dass es den Händler auch noch gibt. 
Das ist beim MAC etwas besser gelöst. Mann kann das auch bei PCs besser bekommen, aber dann ist der PC auch nicht mehr günstig. 



> Und ich weiß ja nicht was du glaubst was ein Rechner braucht um derzeitige Titel zu spielen, aber meiner hat mich lächerliche 300 Euro gekostet, dazu noch Gehäuse, Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind es 500 Euro, das ist meilenweit entfernt von diesen astronomischen Preisen bei Apple, wo das aktuelle Modell um die 1000 bis 2000 Euro kostet, und das ist zum Spielen nichtmal gedacht, vorallem geht viel Rechnerleistung beim Emulieren von Windows drauf, da viele Spiele nunmal nicht unter MacOS laufen.



Kumpel, Du solltest erst mal wissen was Du vergleichst. Du kannst nicht ein PC Billigbrötchen ohne Monitor mit einem IMAC mit 20" bis 27" Monitor vergleichen. Nimm dann einen Mac Mini der ist in der gleichen Preisrange zu bekommen. 
Und falls Du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast. Es läuft JEDES Spiel unter einem Mac. Klingt komisch ist oder so. 
Entweder wie WoW Native (das werden immmer mehr) oder mit Crossover (beeindruckende Liste) zu 100% aber via Bootcamp. 
Und nein es geht bei keinem Rechenpower zum emulieren von Windows  drauf. Du solltest dich ein wenig informieren. Crossover stellt nämlich einfach Windows Libraries zur Verfügung, die die Programme brauchen. Mehr auch nicht (aber auch deswegen laufen nicht alle Spiele, Spiele die zu tief in die Hardware pfuschen gehen nicht) 



> Apple find ich sowieso rotzfrech, die bringen Geräte auf den Markt die es schon vor 2 Jahren gab, sagen das wäre absolut neu, hauen ihr Logo drauf und verkaufen es überteuert an irgendwelche Deppen. Selbst Namen können sie sich nicht selber ausdenken, sondern klauen sie von anderen. Denn "IPhone" gab es schon vorher und war sogar patentiert, Apple hat sich aber rausgekauft. Das "I-Pad" gab es schon lange vorher, das waren nämlich die Tablet-PCs. Was ist denn so anders am I-Pad, das übrigends auch ne Damenbinde ist (wie einfallsreich Apple immer wieder ist), als an nem Table-PC? Beide haben Touchscreens, sind klein und handlich und haben ein OS drauf laufen. Tablet PCs können sogar Flash, was Apple bis heute noch nicht drauf hat, denn meist überhitzen deren Macbooks beim schauen von YouTube und co (und das stimmt, denn ich kenne einen Mac-Fanatiker dem genau das passiert ist und ich bekomme es sogar öfters mit wie sein neues Macbook richtig aufdreht wenn er mal 5min nen Flashvideo laufen lässt).



Du bist ja ein richtiger Wirtschaftsexperte... im übrigen ich weiss nicht wo Du die Story mit 2 Jahren alten Geräten her hast....vermutlich beschränkt sich dein Apple Wisse auf einem Besuch im Media Markt oder Saturn beim Apfeltisch... 
Schon mal dran gedacht das diese beiden DISCOUNTER vorwiegend Auslaufmodelle verticken? Nicht? Macht nix, machen sie von anderen PC Herstellern auch. 
Und jetzt wird es ganz krude, aber der Reihe nach: Iphone Namemsrechte... Ja die lagen bei CISCO und CISCO und Apple haben sich geeinigt und nun? Das ist im Geschäftsleben ja nun nichts wirklich ungewöhnliches. Tablet PCs und Ipad... ehm weist Du überhaupt worüber Du redest. Ich kenne Tablett PCs seit 2002. Ipads kenne ich seit es sie gibt (habe aber keins). Da ist ja dann doch ein gewisser Unterschied. Während Tablet PCs umständlichst mit einem Stift zu bedienen sind, kaum vernünftige Anwendungen erlauben, viel zu schwer sind (was alles Gründe sind warum sie bisher nicht erfolgreich sind) , spielt das Ipad in einer ganz anderen Liga. Das ist einfach eine ganz andere Produktgruppe. Einen Tablet PC ist dichter am Notebook als am Ipad. Was das überhitzen angeht, ist das nicht nur bei MacBooks ein Thema. Ich habe hier ein tolles Business PC Notebbok (nicht so ne 600EUR Billichmöhre) die wird auch recht heiss, wenn sie denn gefordert wird. Aber im übrigen gibt es auch dafür eine Lösung. Einfacher Modellwechsel. 



> Also bitte, es stimmt absolut nicht das Macs und MacOS fehlerfrei oder besser als PCs und Windows ist. Microsoft hat Apple sogar wieder auf die Beine geholfen, ansonsten würde es Apple heute garnicht mehr geben. Das es sich so durchsetzt liegt nur daran weil es für die heutigen faulen Menschen leicht erscheint. Aber wenn du denen mal sagst sie sollen den Arbeitsspeicher mal wechseln dann verzweifeln sie. Wer mit solcher Hardware zu tun hat sollte auch Ahnung von haben. Um auf dein Autobeispiel zurück zu kommen: Wer ein Auto hat sollte nen Führerschein, Ahnung vom Fahren und vom Auto selber haben, das wird sogar verlangt (bei der Prüfung).



Nicht fehlerfrei stimmt, besser? Geschmackssac... auf jeden Fall ein Konzept das immer mehr Menschen mehr Spass zu machen scheint, als die Plackerei mit Pcs... und die Forderung das nur Leute die einen PC selber bauen oder daran rumbasteln können, einen solchen besitzen können ist Albern. Oder verlangst Du auch von Autofahrern dass sie ihre Motoren selber warten? Beulen selber ausbessern? Ein Führerschein für PC Lemminge wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht. So nen PC Einsteigerkurs... (wie setze ich einmal im Monat Windows richtig auf, wie vehindere ich  Viren, Malware, Trojaner und Co? Was tun, wenn meine Programm abstürzen?, Warum der größte Feind meines Rechners, der Nachbar von nebenan mit "Ahnung" ist? Warum Tipps wie Low-Level-Format einer Festplatte, dubiose Schnellermachtipps und ähnliche albernheiten eben einfach Albern sind? - Ja das würde bei PCs wirklich was nutzen) 



> Macs sind mir einfach zu verspielte kleine Kisten für faule Leute die einfach nichts mit Technik am Hut haben.



Du bist bestimmt auch Profimusiker weil Du eine Stereoanlage hast ? Oder Sternekoch weil Du an einen Küchenherd darfst? 

Milkoh
Nothing new since 1986...damals war es Amiga gegen Atari...


----------



## SirZelasus (23. September 2010)

Apple kann die Hardware 100% mit der Software abstimmen, WEIL es im Vergleich zu Windows nicht den breiten Markt an Hardware bedienen muss sondern selbst entscheiden welche Hardware in ihren iMacs bzw iBooks verbaut wird. Natürlich testen andere Pc Hersteller die Hardware auch, nur Apple kann gleichzeitig die Software verändern und das ist das was andere Hersteller nicht können. 
Wir sind leider keine Techniker von Apple und werden auch bestimmt nicht unsere PCs zerlegen um dann nach tagelanger Recherche dir mitzuteilen was für Bauteile in einem Apple verbaut sind. Aber Fakt ist das mein iMac mit einer 9400M Karte  besser mit einer 1600er Auflösung arbeitet wie der PC meiner Frau. Nebenbei hat sie eine 5650 Karte drin und bedient sich 4 Kerne. Warum das so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, es interessiert mich auch nicht besonders. Wichtig ist für mich das Ergebnis.

Was den Preis Vergleich angeht, so ist es wirklich so, das wenn du einen PC mit der Ausstattung eines iMac bei einigermassen gleicher Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit kaufst ungefähr das selbe bezahlst! Und bevor du jetzt nach Luft ringst, vergiss den 27 Zoll LED Monitor ("LED"), auch solltest du eine Wasserkühlung bzw lautlose Lüfter mit einrechnen, den der Mac ist wirklich lautlos. Und komm jetzt bitte nicht mit einem 49&#8364; Gehäuse daher, weil auch die Optik sollte in so einem Vergleich passen. 

Wenn Microsoft eigene Systeme baut, ja dann wird man erst wirklich sehen welches besser ist. Aber solange die ihr Betriebssystem dem Massenmarkt anpassen müssen wird Apple da immer die Nase vorne haben.

Der Nachteil ist natürlich, das Apple mir keine Aufrüstung anbietet. Sondern ich muss immer gleich ein neues System kaufen. Aber sollten sie dies in FERNER Zukunft  mal anbieten, hm......ich weiss nicht ob man bei Microsoft dann ganz schnell reagieren müsste.


Edit:
Bevor jetzt jemand kommt und schreit Doppelaccount, der Zähler wurde auf Null gestellt mit dem neuen Forum. Leider habe ich nur über ein Jahr hier nichts mehr geschrieben.


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ist ein Mac defekt oder überholt muss man nen neuen kaufen, nen PC kann ich ganz einfach aufrüsten. Klar es gibt spezielle Händler die einen Mac reparieren ohne Garantieverlust, aber das ist dennoch viel zu umständlich so einen aufzusuchen, denn bei einem selber zusammengebauten PC habe ich auf jedes einzelne Teil Garantie.


Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, ein Mac kann zwar genauso kaputt gehen wie ein PC, allerdings kann man ihn auch genauso reparieren lassen wie ein PC, bzw Festplatte oder RAM selbst tauschen, wenn man weiß, dass es daran liegt.
Ganz einfach aufrüsten...... Klar.....
Genau das ist u.a. der Grund warum ich nach 16 Jahren PC auf einen Mac umsteige. "Hm, mein Proz ist ein wenig langsam, ich glaub ich kauf mir nen neuen.... Oh, es gibt keine mehr für den Sockeln, dann brauch ich wohl auch ein neues Mainboard.... Verdammt, der will anderen Ram.... So ist gut, aber irgendwie ist die Grafikkarte jetzt der totale Flaschenhals...." Kommt dir das bekannt vor?



Black schrieb:


> Und ich weiß ja nicht was du glaubst was ein Rechner braucht um derzeitige Titel zu spielen, aber meiner hat mich lächerliche 300 Euro gekostet, dazu noch Gehäuse, Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind es 500 Euro, das ist meilenweit entfernt von diesen astronomischen Preisen bei Apple, wo das aktuelle Modell um die 1000 bis 2000 Euro kostet, und das ist zum Spielen nichtmal gedacht, vorallem geht viel Rechnerleistung beim Emulieren von Windows drauf, da viele Spiele nunmal nicht unter MacOS laufen.
> Apple find ich sowieso rotzfrech, die bringen Geräte auf den Markt die es schon vor 2 Jahren gab, sagen das wäre absolut neu, hauen ihr Logo drauf und verkaufen es überteuert an irgendwelche Deppen.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du für Ansprüche hast, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, dass man aktuelle Spiele mit einem Rechner für 300€ definitv nicht vernüftig spielen kann.
Und wenn du den Triiied hier mal gelesen hättest, dann wär dir vielleicht auch der Vergleich von mir aufgefallen in dem ich nachgewiesen hab, dass der iMac für 2000€ absolut nicht überteuert ist, sondern, dass ein PC mit der gleichen Konfiguration genauso viel kostet.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo du deine Infos her hast, aber du solltest deine Quellen prüfen. Wieso sollte ich denn Windows emulieren? Bootcamp drauf, Windows auf ne eigene Partition, Bumm! Windows läuft nativ auf dem Mac. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....
Zeig mir mal den Core iX-Prozessor, die 1TB-Festplatte, den DDR3-Ram, die es schon vor 2 Jahren gab...



Black schrieb:


> Selbst Namen können sie sich nicht selber ausdenken, sondern klauen sie von anderen. Denn "IPhone" gab es schon vorher und war sogar patentiert, Apple hat sich aber rausgekauft. Das "I-Pad" gab es schon lange vorher, das waren nämlich die Tablet-PCs. Was ist denn so anders am I-Pad, das übrigends auch ne Damenbinde ist (wie einfallsreich Apple immer wieder ist), als an nem Table-PC?


Oh mein Gott.... Dümmere Argumente sind dir nicht mehr eingefallen oder?
Lass mich mal überlegen, wir haben einen iMac, einen iPod, wir haben iChat und iTunes..... Wie könnten wir wohl unser Handy und unser Tabled nennen, um die Coporate Identity zu wahren?



Black schrieb:


> Beide haben Touchscreens, sind klein und handlich und haben ein OS drauf laufen. Tablet PCs können sogar Flash, was Apple bis heute noch nicht drauf hat, denn meist überhitzen deren Macbooks beim schauen von YouTube und co (und das stimmt, denn ich kenne einen Mac-Fanatiker dem genau das passiert ist und ich bekomme es sogar öfters mit wie sein neues Macbook richtig aufdreht wenn er mal 5min nen Flashvideo laufen lässt).


Die haben das "nicht drauf" weil sie das nicht wollen, und nicht, weil sie es nicht können. Und warum? Weil man es zum einen nicht braucht. Und zum anderen weils grottig ist. 
Einfache Frage: Wofür braucht man Flash? Youtube läuft auch auf meinem iPad, hat sogar ne eigene App. Damit ich schöne aufwendige Werbebanner mit Sound, blinkeblinke und trara hab? Ganz toll.
Flash kann man heute zu 100% durch HTML5, CSS3 und Javascript ersetzen. Und jeder aktuelle Browser (gut, bei Firefox und IE, die Betas) unterstützen das auch.
Und das ohne dass man eine externe Software installieren muss, bei der man dauernd Sicherheitslöcher stopfen muss.



Black schrieb:


> Also bitte, es stimmt absolut nicht das Macs und MacOS fehlerfrei oder besser als PCs und Windows ist.


Da stimm ich dir zu. Sie sind halt einfach anders. Das Problem sind einfach die Fanboys. Und da sind die PC-Fanboys mittlerweile schlimmer als die Mac-Fanboys. Hier wird teilweise ein unglaubliches Halbwissen aufgefahren, mit wilden Thesen ums ich geschmissen und mit Argumenten gekommen, die seit Jahren nicht mehr gültig sind. Und ja, auch bei nem Mac gibts nen Rechtsklick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Black schrieb:


> Microsoft hat Apple sogar wieder auf die Beine geholfen, ansonsten würde es Apple heute garnicht mehr geben.


DAS musst du mir mal zeigen wo das steht. Meines Wissens war das Steve Jobs, der die Firma aus der Versenkung geholt hat, als er wieder zurück zu Apple ist.



Black schrieb:


> Das es sich so durchsetzt liegt nur daran weil es für die heutigen faulen Menschen leicht erscheint. Aber wenn du denen mal sagst sie sollen den Arbeitsspeicher mal wechseln dann verzweifeln sie. Wer mit solcher Hardware zu tun hat sollte auch Ahnung von haben. Um auf dein Autobeispiel zurück zu kommen: Wer ein Auto hat sollte nen Führerschein, Ahnung vom Fahren und vom Auto selber haben, das wird sogar verlangt (bei der Prüfung).


OMG, du musst echt der absolute Pr0-HaXX0r-G33|< sein, wenn du sowas behauptest. Hast du dir mal ansatzweise überlegt, wie viele Menschen mit einem PC arbeiten und keine Ahnung von seiner Technik haben? Schätzungsweise 99,5%. Und warum? Weil sie es nicht brauchen. Wenn der PC nicht geht, wird der Support gerufen. Woher ich das weiß? Ich arbeite selbst in einem Systemhaus. Und wenn der Privat-PC nicht geht, dann wird der zum Händler gebracht. Oder es wird der Nerd der Familie angerufen. 
Aber auch diese menschen machen eine Art Führerschein. Nennt sich Office-Schulung. Damit wissen sie das, was sie brauchen um damit arbeiten zu können. 
Und zum Autovergleich: Wenn dem so wäre, dass alle wissen wie ihr Auto funktioniert, warum gibts es dann den ADAC? Warum gibt es dann Werkstätten? Warum wechselt Susi Sorglos dann nicht ihren kaputten Vergaser selbst?



Black schrieb:


> Macs sind mir einfach zu verspielte kleine Kisten für faule Leute die einfach nichts mit Technik am Hut haben.


Dieser letzte Satz fasst die Inkompetenz deines gesamten Postings eigentlich nochmal ganz gut zusammen. Solche Postings kommen von PC-Fanboys, die keine Ahnung von Macs haben, aber einfach mal flamen wollen.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der absolute Anti-PC'ler. Wie gesagt, seit 16 Jahren schraube ich selber, arbeite seit 5 Jahren als Fachinformatiker im First-Level-Support. Und trotzdem werde ich auf Mac umsteigen. 
Warum? Ich hab mir nen Mac-Mini zur App-Entwicklung gekauft. Hat mir super gefallen, ich hab den PC eigentlich nur noch angemacht, wenn ich zocken wollte, da dafür der Mac-Mini zu schwach ist. Und die 300W Stromverbrauch kann ich mir sparen, ganz abgesehen von den Geräuschen meines PCs. Und ein 27"-Display mit 2560 * 1440 Auflösung ist einfach pornös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Where is your god now?


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

Da ein IMac Standard mit 5750 Radeon 2500&#8364; Kostet und ein Selbst zusammen Gebauter IBM PC nur 500&#8364; mit Geforce 465 und dadurch auch noch
20% Schneller ist sind die Mac'es in meinen Augen nur schön anzusehen und nehmen nicht soviel Platz weg.

MFG

Fiddi

Edith:Oh Sorry es wahren 1999&#8364; nicht 2500&#8364; hier der link zumm appel store

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_mac/family/imac?afid=p219|GODE&cid=OAS-DE-KWG-DE_CPU-DE


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Welcher iMac Standard kostet denn bitte 2500€ o_O

Und wie gut, dass du die Leistung des Rechners an der Grafikkarte festmachst...


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

Ich Mache es nicht nur an der Grafik Fest.

Sondern an allen Komponenten. Nächster nachteil ist auch außer Ram und CPU kann mann nix weiter aufrüsten.
außer mann findet im Inetz die Passenden Grafikkarten im Mac Layout. Denn eine Normale Passt ja nicht Wegen Treibern etc.
oder kann der MAC Directx.

Und als bestes beispiel der 500&#8364; Pc Vorschlag vom Spiele Magazin Gamestar ist 20% schneller als der Mac für 1999&#8364; Kostet aber nur 1/4
und die Leistung reicht auch auß um auf einen 27" Monitor zu spielen. Welchen mann mit dem restlichen zubehör wie Tastatur maus etc.
für nochmals unter 500&#8364; bekommt. Ergo ich bekomme mehr leistung für die Hälfte des Preises.

Jetzt sag mir mal wo ist da Bitte der Vorteil für nen Gamer.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Famenio (23. September 2010)

Ich persönlich bin für einen normalen PC.
Ich habe als erstes ein PC gehabt, 
habe mich auch mit dem eingefuxt usw.
Dann hab ich durch Zufall mal günstig einen Mac bekommen.
Wollte es mal ausprobieren, aber war gar nicht mein Ding.
Also verkauft und wieder zu Intel gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malevolyn (23. September 2010)

MacBook Pro - läuft einwandfrei - ob WoW oder Starcraft aber alles in einem auch für den Job wichtig.

Creative Suite 4 btw.


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Ich Mache es nicht nur an der Grafik Fest.
> 
> Sondern an allen Komponenten. Nächster nachteil ist auch außer Ram und CPU kann mann nix weiter aufrüsten.
> außer mann findet im Inetz die Passenden Grafikkarten im Mac Layout. Denn eine Normale Passt ja nicht Wegen Treibern etc.
> ...


Also entweder du rechnest auf den pc für 500€ nochmal 1000€ für das Display drauf oder du ziehst sie beim iMac ab. Erst dann waer die Rechnung auch richtig.
Ich hab übrigens vor ein paar Seiten einen Vergleichsrechnung gemacht zwischen iMac und einem vergleichbaren pc.


----------



## Sortus (23. September 2010)

Also ich besitze einen iMac mit der *Radeon 5750* hat ne stange Geld gekostet und hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

1. Stabilität. Ist seit dem umstieg auf eingekaufte Hardware nicht mehr optimal. Mein iMac stürzt mir öfters ab als mein W7 Rechner Zuhause.

2. Kompatibilität. Totaler Dreck. Es gibt leider viel zu wenig gute Software für den Mac. Auch wenn's vom PC auf Mac umprogrammiert wurde, läuft es mehr schlecht als recht.
(zB SCII hab ich immernoch nicht zum laufen bekommen)

3. Design. Brauch kein Kommentar wesentlich besser als jeder "Designer" PC.

4. Nutzerfreiheit. Tut mir Leid aber ich fühle mich entmündigt, ich weiß manchmal nicht mal was mein Mac im hintergrund macht! Das finde ich Scheiße. Das ist zwar einfacher und komfortabler ja, aber ich mag doch überall gefragt werden. Denn schließlich ist meine Meinung wichtig und Jobs könnte ja sonst was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. OS. Ist von den Grunfuntkionen besser als W7 wenn man sich nach kurzer Zeit dran gewöhnt hat.

6. Sicherheit. Besser als bei W7, das einzige Problem was ich manchmal habe, ich diene als Virenverteilerstation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für Windowsrechner. Und die paar Viren die es für den Mac gibt, kann man getrost vernachlässigen.

7. Preis Leistung, naja. Ist halt'n liebhaber Stück. Aber ehrlich gesagt, würde ich nochmal nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.

Macs haben halt immer was Elitäres, das ist vielen halt wichtig. Warum sollte man sich sonst einen iPod, iPad, iPhone oder iLeiter holen? Ich mache da nicht mehr mit.
Und alle die mir jetzt mit Designersoftware und sowas kommen. Ich bin selbst Designer und habe erfahren das Adobe nicht mehr im Vorfeld erst für den Mac Entwickelt (was die große Stabilität Grarantiert hat). Es gab einen großen Aufschrei, als bekannt wurde, dass zB der AR für Windows Systeme zuerst erhältlich sei. Das bedeutet, die Entwickler haben umgeschwenkt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. September 2010)

Was hier Teils für ein mist erzählt wird ist unglaublich... das ist ja eher ein Glaubenskrieg ^^

Zur Zeit gibt es doch eh keine Unterschiede mehr in der Hardware, auf nem Mac läuft auch ohne Probleme ein Windows. Andersherum ist es nicht so einfach aber geht auch. Schön finde ich die aussage das Grafik ja auf nem Mac besser gehen soll, nun Frage ich mich warum? Die Adobe Produkte werden auf Windows Entwickelt und Optimiert da es einfach die Größere Benutzerbasis hat, bei Office das selbe. Office gibt es auch nur 2 Benutzbare auf dem Mac: OpenOffice oder MS Office.

Dann meinte irgend einer für Mac Programmieren wäre kaum möglich, da frage ich mich auch warum? Ist ein normaler Unix Unterbau und wer es nicht schaft darauf Software zu Entwickeln sollte vielleicht den Beruf wechseln.

Ich benutze selbst keinen Mac, da mir die Hardware zu Teuer ist. Ein OSX habe ich allerdings Laufen, ebenso wie Windows 7 und Ubuntu/Debian.


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Also entweder du rechnest auf den pc für 500€ nochmal 1000€ für das Display drauf oder du ziehst sie beim iMac ab. Erst dann waer die Rechnung auch richtig.
> Ich hab übrigens vor ein paar Seiten einen Vergleichsrechnung gemacht zwischen iMac und einem vergleichbaren pc.



Deine Preis angaben sind aber auch sowas von Überzogen.

27" Monitore Gibt es im Preisbereich von 300-2500 euro. und sei mal ehrlich Tastatur und Maus sind nicht Wirklich ein Faktor.
Selbst wenn ich mir nen Mac hohlen würde Müste ich mir noch ne Gescheite Maus und Tastatur dazu hohlen.
Und das Display vom IMac ist auch nicht gerade in der obersten Preisklasse angesiedelt.

Es gibt in der Gerade noch Aktuellen Gamestar sogar einen Artikel zum Vergleich vom IMac und dem von mir schon erwähnten 500€ PC
natürlich nur mit Spielen die es auch für OS X und Windows gibt und auch mit Installiertem Windows auf dem Mac
 da ist der 500€ Pc in allen spielen mit 20% mehr leistung die Bessere wahl.



MFG Fiddi


----------



## Heavyimpact (23. September 2010)

Wollt ihr einen Preis für die längsten posts hier gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lese doch keine romane.... tz tz

ich hab nen PC mit win7 und der läuft klasse....mac....zu teuer.


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. September 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an was du mit dem Teil machen willst, wenn du nur zocken willst, kauf dir nen Standart-PC is billiger. 

Da es heutzutage ja auch möglich ist MAC OSX auf nem IBM laufen zu lassen, würde ich daher eh zu nem Standart-PC tendieren, da die Anschaffungskosten einfach um einigs billiger sind.

Wenn du allerdings Geld zuviel hast und unbedingt einen Apfel auf dem Gehäuse haben willst, kauf dir nen überteuerten original MAC.


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Deine Preis angaben sind aber auch sowas von Überzogen.
> 
> 27" Monitore Gibt es im Preisbereich von 300-2500 euro. und sei mal ehrlich Tastatur und Maus sind nicht Wirklich ein Faktor.
> Selbst wenn ich mir nen Mac hohlen würde Müste ich mir noch ne Gescheite Maus und Tastatur dazu hohlen.
> ...


Wo sind meine Preisangaben überzogen? Ich hab den Konfigurator von Alternate benutzt. Der Laden ist vielleicht nicht ganz der billigste, aber einer der besten.

Also in meinem Preisvergleich gibt es da keinen 27"-Monitor für 300€ o_O 
Beim iMac ist ja schon Maus und Tastatur dabei, welche allerdings zugegebenermaßen Geschmacksache sind. Zum Zocken würd ich sie auch nicht nehmen, aber sonst sind sie imho einfach genial. 




Heavyimpact schrieb:


> Wollt ihr einen Preis für die längsten posts hier gewinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, Diskussionen mit richtigen Argumentationen sind einfach scheiße, hast recht.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (23. September 2010)

<-- Sowohl als auch. Und die Bezeichnung "IBM PC" ist seit den späten 90ern nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Ungodly (23. September 2010)

PC Nutzer seit IBM PC AT


MFG


----------



## Andoral1990 (23. September 2010)

diese frage ist gleichzusetzen mit der frage nach der einzig wahren religion....


----------



## Jarvic (23. September 2010)

Also ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen IMac. Ich musste einige Effekte runterschrauben, damit das Spiel gut lief. Jetzt habe ich einen richtigen Gamer-PC (war nicht billig)...habe alles nun auf max und egal ob Pre-Event mit 50 Spielern oder TW....es ist eine wahre, ruckelfreie Pracht :-) Ich bleibe beim PC. :-)


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Wo sind meine Preisangaben überzogen? Ich hab den Konfigurator von Alternate benutzt. Der Laden ist vielleicht nicht ganz der billigste, aber einer der besten.
> 
> Also in meinem Preisvergleich gibt es da keinen 27"-Monitor für 300€ o_O
> Beim iMac ist ja schon Maus und Tastatur dabei, welche allerdings zugegebenermaßen Geschmacksache sind. Zum Zocken würd ich sie auch nicht nehmen, aber sonst sind sie imho einfach genial.
> ...



So zu den monitoren ich habe die preise auch von Alternate. 

So wie ich ja auch schon geschrieben habe handelt es sich um eine Pc zusammenstellung von der Gamestar. 
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/specials/1955515/die_besten_selbstbau_pcs.html#EL_12403974603043508332905

selbst wenn mann ihn zusammen bauen läst was so ca nicht mehr als 80 Euro kostet sind wir bei 580€.

Und nochmal eine Frage an dich was must du denn alles Beachten wenn du ich sage mal die Schnelllebigste Komponente in deinem
IMac tauschen willst Die Grafikkarte geht das auch so einfach wie beim PC?

Schrauben lösen, Abdeckung entfernen, Strom abziehen, Karte entriegeln, Alte Raus neue rein, Veriegeln, Strom anschließen, 
Abdeckung und Schrauben wieder rein, Anschalten Fertig.

Beim IMac geht es doch schon los das mann nicht die standard Karten nehmen kann sonndern besondere IMac Karten die Wiederum Viel mehr
kosten wenn mann denn welche findet.


----------



## DaScAn (23. September 2010)

Linux


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> So zu den monitoren ich habe die preise auch von Alternate.
> 
> So wie ich ja auch schon geschrieben habe handelt es sich um eine Pc zusammenstellung von der Gamestar.
> http://www.gamestar....603043508332905
> ...



Ok, du kommst hier mit einem PC an, der absolut komplett unterschiedliche Komponenten wie der iMac hat. Ich bin bei meiner Rechnung von den gleichen Komponenten ausgegangen, denn nur so kann man imho einen vernüftigen Vergleich machen.

Die Grafikkarte zu tauschen wäre in der Tat schwierig bis schlichtweg unmöglich. Aber derjenige, der einen iMac kauft, will das vielleicht gar nicht. Schon mal daran gedacht? 
Die Zielgruppen Mac und Selbstbau-PC sind zwei absolut unterschiedliche. Aber das scheinen viele nicht zu verstehen. ich werde auf Mac umsteigen, weil mir das ganze Treiber aktualisieren, Komponenten zusammenstellen, und was weiß ich was noch alles einfach zu umständlich geworden ist. Ich spiele WoW und sonst nichts mehr. Früher wäre ein Mac für mich auch nie in Frage gekommen, aber mittlerweile haben sich meine Anforderungen geändert. ich will einen Rechner, mit dem ich keinen Ärger habe, sprich, der einfach läuft. Und da kann ich doch auch einen Mac nehmen oder?

Ich verstehe ja eure Argumente mit Aufrüsten, etc, aber dann versteht doch bitte auch, dass es menschen gibt, die das nicht brauchen, wollen oder auch können.

*edit* Wenn du schon die Preise bei Alternate vergleichst, dann bitte auch mit der entsprechenden Auflösung und Größe. Dann wirst du festellen, dass es definitiv keinen für 300&#8364; gibt


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

Dann scheinst du nicht richtig auf alternate gesucht zu haben.

Ich finde da 27" in allen Nativen auflösungen selbst 2560 für schon 450&#8364;

Aber was haben die unterschiedlichen Komponenten jetzt mit vergleichen zu schaffen.
Klar ich benutze "Günstige Komponenten" und erhalte mehr leistung als der Mac für 2000&#8364;.
ich nutze halt die möglichkeiten eines uneingeschränktem Modularem system. was wie du ja 
zugiebts mann vom Mac nicht behaupten kann. Aber da Appel sich selber immer an einem
Normalem PC messen will warum darf ich das nicht hier auch.

Vergleich ist PC geht günstiger und ist schneller. Mac ist langsamer und Teurer selbst mit Monitor nur
950&#8364; was weniger als die Hälfte des Preises ist und ich habe mehr möglichkeiten wegen dem unperfektem
Windows aber nenn mir eine wirkliche Alternative. Mac OSX ist genauso wie Linux nicht zu gebrauchen zum Spielen.
Da nunmal Directx ein Standard ist der nicht bei OSX voder Linux normal Funktioniert. Emulationen sind da wieder ein
Thema für sich aber nicht wirklich Brauchbar.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLbJ8YPHwXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## erxx (23. September 2010)

iMac, MacBook ... aber auch ein PC und ich kann jedem nur zu einem Mac raten


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. September 2010)

erxx schrieb:


> ich kann jedem nur zu einem Mac raten



Gibt es da auch ne Begründung, oder rätst du jedem unabhängig von den Anforderungen zu einem Mac?


----------



## SirZelasus (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du nicht richtig auf alternate gesucht zu haben.
> 
> Ich finde da 27" in allen Nativen auflösungen selbst 2560 für schon 450€



Ich finde da keinen LED 27 Zoll Monitor mit der Auflösung für den Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du mir mal den Link zeigen?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. September 2010)

SirZelasus schrieb:


> Ich finde da keinen LED 27 Zoll Monitor mit der Auflösung für den Preis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt natürlich, die LED Backlights rechtfertigen natürlich den doppelten Preis, oder eher nicht? Wenn es jetzt ein OLED wäre ok, aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du nicht richtig auf alternate gesucht zu haben.
> 
> Ich finde da 27" in allen Nativen auflösungen selbst 2560 für schon 450€


Vielleicht hab ich die übersehen, kann sein. Kannst du mir mal ein paar Links schicken?



Fiddi schrieb:


> Aber was haben die unterschiedlichen Komponenten jetzt mit vergleichen zu schaffen.
> Klar ich benutze "Günstige Komponenten" und erhalte mehr leistung als der Mac für 2000€.
> ich nutze halt die möglichkeiten eines uneingeschränktem Modularem system. was wie du ja
> zugiebts mann vom Mac nicht behaupten kann. Aber da Appel sich selber immer an einem
> ...



Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, zu widerlegen, dass der iMac so brutal überteuert ist. Deswegen habe ich die identischen bzw. qualitativ entsprechenden Komponenten genommen. Ich hoffe, das leuchtet ein.

Natürlich gibt es immer günstigere Alternativen. Das sehe ich ja auch ein, aber mir gings in dem Beispiel da nicht drum. Hat eigentlich jemand einen Benchmark von verschiedenen Systemen, in denen auch die iMacs auftauchen?

Zum Thema OS:
Ich finde Windows 7 ist ein super Betriebssystem. Es ist recht schnell, es ist hübsch und es ist benutzerfreundlich. Und es ist v.a. stabil. Was will man mehr? Ich würde aber auch nicht behaupten, dass es besser ist als MacOS. Genauso wie ich das Gegenteil behaupten würde.
Für mich sind beide OS gleichwertig. Ich hatte selbst einige Probleme mich nach zig Jahren Windows an MacOS zu gewöhnen. Aber es geht recht fix. Es ist halt anders.

Zum Thema Leistung: 
Beachte bitte, dass MacOS weniger Resourcen belegt als Windows. Und es spricht die Hardware ganz anders an. Das merkt man allein beim booten. Mein Mac-mini mit seiner 2,5" 5200 UPM Platte bootet schneller und startet schneller seine Programme als mein PC mit seiner 10000 UPM Platte. Das muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Von daher kommt man unter MacOS mit einer schlechteren Hardware u.U. besser aus wie unter Windows. 

Nachtrag verbaute Hardware:
Beachten sollte man beim iMac auch, dass alles viel kompakter ist, als bei einem PC. Eine highend-Graka kann man allein schon wegen der Kühlung nicht einbauen. Aber das will die Zielgruppe iMac ja auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## SirZelasus (23. September 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, die LED Backlights rechtfertigen natürlich den doppelten Preis, oder eher nicht? Wenn es jetzt ein OLED wäre ok, aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts rechtfertigt einen Preis. Der Preis ist Angebot und Nachfrage. Es geht viel mehr darum das der Monitor echt günstig wäre und ich da wahrhaft Interesse daran hätte.
Sollte es dir um den Monitor Vergleich gehen, so ist dieser aber auch angebracht, den wenn Vergleich dann aber richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Nicht ganz. In den Preis fließen auch noch Produktionskosten und Qualität mit ein. 

Apple setzt bei seinen Monitoren auf LED-Backlight mit einem IPS-Display. Das ganze ist in einem Alugehäuse verpackt und hat vorne eine Glasscheibe.

Bei den meisten Monitoren hat man ein Plastikgehäuse und eine Plastikscheibe.


----------



## Butterfinger (23. September 2010)

Ein Paar Seiten weiter vorne hab ich schon mal nachgerechnet, was günstiger ist aber da das Lügenmärchen vom überteuerten Mac ja schon wieder überstrapaziert wird, zitier ich mich mal selber.



> Was ist günstiger, ein iMac 27" 2560 x 1440 Pixel mit 2,8 GHz Intel Quad-Core i5, Radeon 5750 inclusive Bluatooth Alu-Tastatur und Maus für 2000&#8364; oder ein PC mit gleicher Ausstattung?
> 
> Bildschirm: NEC MultiSync PA271W, 27" 2560x1440 Pixel. 1.179&#8364; War der günstigste dieser Klasse, den ich finden konnte.
> Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 57,90&#8364;. Mittelklasse, kein Vergleich zum hochwertigen Alu-Apple-Gehäuse.
> ...



Die Liste ist schon etwas älter aber ich poste sie dennoch mal wieder, dürft gerne nach Fehlern suchen...


----------



## SirZelasus (23. September 2010)

Ja genau so in etwa sagen mir die Preise vom Display auch etwas. Aber ich warte noch auf die Antwort mit den Link.

Aber eine Sache hätte ich zu beanstanden an deiner Liste. Warum soll ich den NEC nehmen wenn ich für 1099&#8364; den von Apple bekomme? Der hat wenigstens ein Lautsprechersystem, Cam und Micro drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 15:57 Uhr

Und du hast die Lautsprecher vergessen zu berechnen. Das der Pc dann aber nicht lautlos ist fehlt auch.


----------



## Butterfinger (23. September 2010)

SirZelasus schrieb:


> Ja genau so in etwa sagen mir die Preise vom Display auch etwas. Aber ich warte noch auf die Antwort mit den Link.



Du wirst keinen Link bekommen, weil man im Märchenland der Träume noch keine Internetanbindung hat^^ Mehr als Uralt-Clichés hab ich hier eh noch keine gehört. "Apple-Gott" Steve Jobs... Komisch ich kenn wirklich sehr viele Mac-User, noch nie hat jemand auch nur ein Wort über diesen Typ verloren, mich eingeschlossen. Mich juckt der nicht die Bohne. Ich red ja auch nicht über Bill Gates^^ Die einzigen, die permanent so tun, als würden Apple-User den Typen anbeten und drüber reden, sind Apple-Hasser. Deswegen bleibt er nämlich immerin aller Munde und das Cliché verschwindet nicht.

Genau so das Preisargument... Die Leute denken ja keine Sekunde nach, was zu einem PC in Wirklichkeit so alles dazugehört. Der besteht nun mal nicht nur aus CPU und Grafikkarte, aber wie will man das schon solchen Schmalspurgehirnen verständlich machen? Und dass man das alles nicht für Lau bekommt, scheint da auch noch nicht so wirklich durchgedrungen zu sein. Aber nein, Apple MUSS ja schliesslich überteuert sein, ist ja schliesslich Apple... Denn schliesslich sind ja Apple-Computer nur für Leute, die von PCs keine Ahnung haben und ihr Informatikstudium wohl aus den Kaugummieautomaten gezogen haben...

Ach ja genau, mein Lieblings-Cliché... Macs sind nur für Leute, die nicht mit PCs umgehen können. Da mal eine Frage zu. Hier wird immer wieder von manchen behauptet, sie "hätten schon mal mit einem Mac gearbeitet" (haha...) und wären damit nicht zurecht gekommen. Ja dann frag ich mich aber, wenn Macs für Doofe sind und ihr damit nicht zurecht kommt, wie blöd müsst ihr dann wohl erst sein?


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Haha, das hätt ja fast ne Hatespeech von Steve Jobs über Flash sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Mr. jobs: 
Mich nervt er mitterweile auch mit seiner unglaublich arroganten Art. Obwohl seine Arroganz schon irgendwie witzig ist "Avoid holding it this way!"
Man muss aber auch anerkennen, dass er damals mit dem iMac und dem iPod Apple aus einer schweren Krise zu einer der wertvollsten Marken der Welt gemacht hat.


----------



## iamamage (23. September 2010)

...und nicht nur Apple. Auch Pixar wäre wohl ohne Steve Jobs nicht da wo sie jetzt sind. Und ohne eine gewisse Arroganz kann man nicht so erfolgreich sein/werden. BTW Steve Ballmer zeigt schon auch immer wieder eine gewisse Arroganz...
Aber weder vom einen noch vom anderen habe ich was. Also - was soll's?


----------



## IIIFireIII (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgP1gJqIXBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




Daß soll jetzt nicht heißen, das ich etwas gegen Apple Kunden habe, aber das Video mußte ich einfach zum Thema Apple hier mal posten.

Also soll sich bitte keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlen. ;-)


----------



## Butterfinger (23. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Haha, das hätt ja fast ne Hatespeech von Steve Jobs über Flash sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs einfach satt, dass einem hier jegliche Kompetenz aberkannt wird, nur weil man nen Mac hat. Dann werden die haarsträubensten Phantasien vom Stapel gelassen, zu einem Thema, zu dem 90% der Leute hier in Wirklichkeit gar nichts sagen können, weil sie Macs höchstens aus dem Schaufenster kennen. Aber warum sollte man sich auch über irgendwas schlau machen? Mittagsprogramm im TV ist schliesslich mehr als genug Bildung...


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

Gut ok ich gebe zu ich habe bei dem Monitor in die Falsche sparte geschaut normal und nich LED.

Trotzdem ist für *mich* und das betone ich immer wieder der Mac keine Alternative da er doch
zu Teuer und unflexibel ist zu dem Thema boxen, im IMac sind zwar boxen drin aber sind die auch ein ersatz
für extra Boxen Von anderen herstellern.

Klar das "Gehäuse" vom Mac sieht gut aus nur wo steck ich mal schnell meinen USB- Stick rein. Oder wie Rüste ich ihn auf. 

Denn in allerersterlinie Betrachte ich wie schon bemerkt den IMac und den PC hier nur von Gamingaspekten. Den ein Normaler Büro Rechner
wo nur text verarbeitung und das internet drauf laufen muss ist nach meinem Preisverständniss der IMac auch fehl am Platz.

Genauso Grafik Bearbeitung vom Fotografen. Viele hersteller von Profi Fotozubehör bieten einen dafür nicht mal die möglichkeit
da sie für den Mac keine Software Programieren.

Da ist es effizienter ein Komplett set für 500&#8364; zu kaufen mit Monitor und eingabegeräte.

MFG Fiddi

Edith: Ach ja Butterfinger nimm für deine Preisberechnung mal die Komponenten von der Gamstar Link ist weiter oben
dan wird es a günstiger als 1750&#8364; und b schneller.


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Gut ok ich gebe zu ich habe bei dem Monitor in die Falsche sparte geschaut normal und nich LED.
> 
> Trotzdem ist für *mich* und das betone ich immer wieder der Mac keine Alternative da er doch
> zu Teuer und unflexibel ist zu dem Thema boxen, im IMac sind zwar boxen drin aber sind die auch ein ersatz
> für extra Boxen Von anderen herstellern.


Jup, hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich böse sein, is nur Schadefreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie du schon sagtest, es gibt für die meisten Bedürfnisse eine günstigere Alternative.
Und mal ehrlich, in welchem Monitor sind schon Boxen eine wirkliche Alternative zu externen Lautsprechern? Der muss wohl erst noch erfunden werden.



Fiddi schrieb:


> Klar das "Gehäuse" vom Mac sieht gut aus nur wo steck ich mal schnell meinen USB- Stick rein. Oder wie Rüste ich ihn auf.


Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fiddi schrieb:


> Denn in allerersterlinie Betrachte ich wie schon bemerkt den IMac und den PC hier nur von Gamingaspekten. Den ein Normaler Büro Rechner
> wo nur text verarbeitung und das internet drauf laufen muss ist nach meinem Preisverständniss der IMac auch fehl am Platz.



Da geb ich dir absolut Recht.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Viele DJs arbeiten wohl mir Macs, besondere mit nem MacBook Pro. Alles hat also seine Berechtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iamamage (23. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Gut ok ich gebe zu ich habe bei dem Monitor in die Falsche sparte geschaut normal und nich LED.
> 
> Trotzdem ist für *mich* und das betone ich immer wieder der Mac keine Alternative da er doch
> zu Teuer und unflexibel ist zu dem Thema boxen, im IMac sind zwar boxen drin aber sind die auch ein ersatz
> für extra Boxen Von anderen herstellern.



Definitiv. Die Boxen klingen richtig gut. Natürlich aber nicht mit einer preiswertig hoch angesiedelten externen
Lösung zu vergleichen.




Fiddi schrieb:


> Klar das "Gehäuse" vom Mac sieht gut aus nur wo steck ich mal schnell meinen USB- Stick rein. Oder wie Rüste ich ihn auf.


ähm. Da muss ich jetzt richtig lange überlegen... In eine USB-Buchse vielleicht?



Fiddi schrieb:


> Genauso Grafik Bearbeitung vom Fotografen. Viele hersteller von Profi Fotozubehör bieten einen dafür nicht mal die möglichkeit
> da sie für den Mac keine Software Programieren.


Quelle? Name der Programme?

PS: Die Rechtschreibprüfung beim Mac funktioniert...


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

Hey immer hin bleibe ich sachlich und rede nur über den Rechner und nicht über euch als Person.

zum USB anschluss frage deshalb weil der ja an der rückseite ist und das Alu gehäuse doch kratzer empfindlich ist bei Blindem Einstecken.

Zumal wie gesagt das größte ärgerniss ist immer noch die mangelde Aufrüst möglichkeit. schön und gut geiler Monitor nur wenn ich eine Einschneidende
änderung machen will muss ich gleich nen neuen Monitor dazu kaufen egal ob mein alter noch gut ist oder nicht. Denn die Komponenten der Jetzigen 
IMac Serie Passen nicht in das "Gehäuse/Monitor" der Vorgängerserie und zwar von Größen und Abmaße selbst bei gleich Großem Monitor.
Hier ne Ecke da ne Kante und schon muss mann wenn mann es doch machen will etwas flexen.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## b1sh0p (23. September 2010)

Naja, wie schon gesagt, die mangelnden aufruestmoeglichkeiten fallen imho beim iMac nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, da die zielgruppe iMac einfach nicht so spieleleistungshungrig ist. Wenn er dann doch zu langsam ist verkauft man ihn halt für 50-75% des Neupreises bei eBay. Der Preisverfall ist bei weitem nicht so hoch wie beim pc


----------



## Flips (23. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Windows=für Könner
> MAC OS=für Pc Deppen.
> 
> ...





das nennt man benutzerfreundlich... ich reg mich jedesmal auf bei diesem scheiss geklicke bei windows.





ahja und für alle die meinem die meisten pc spiele gehen auf mac nicht haben wohl noch die was von einer festplatten partizion gehört. ein freund von mir hat also windows und osx drauf. und somit gehen auch spiele die nicht für mac sind plötzlich auch woooow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdealer (23. September 2010)

Ich spiele WoW am Mac. Hatte bis Februar 2010 einen Windows PC, bis mich Apple überzeugt hat und ich mir (passend zum iPhone) ein MacBookPro gekauft habe.
Der Mac bietet ingame einige nette Features. So Spielereien wie IngameVideos aufzeichnen sind beim "Mac-WoW" inklusive.
Außerdem finde ich das Spielgefühl einfach besser, da das MacBook viel mehr Hardwarefeatures herauskitzelt als meine Windows Notebooks. Und das waren immerhin Dell XPS-Notebooks und ein Alienware-Laptop.

Auch für alles andere ist mir der Mac inzwischen lieber. Ich vermisse Windoof nicht.

<quote>
ahja und für alle die meinem die meisten pc spiele gehen auf mac nicht haben wohl noch die was von einer festplatten partizion gehört. ein freund von mir hat also windows und osx drauf. und somit gehen auch spiele die nicht für mac sind plötzlich auch woooow.
</quote>

Diese Kommentare sind überflüssig und wertlos. Natürlich kann ich auf nem Mac Windows über Bootcamp laufen lassen. Und das geht auch andersherum auf dem PC (Hackintosh). Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn ich nen Windows PC habe, sollte ich auch Windows nutzen... andersherum ist das Ganze nicht ganz so einfach... ein über virtuelle Maschine emuliertes oder über Bootcamp aufgespieltes Windows auf nem Mac ist leider immer noch schneller als n Windows am Windows PC^^

Übrigens: Das Windows PCs für Könner sind, halte ich ebenfalls für falsch... Macs können mehr als Windows jemals können wird. Und das ohne teure Softs.


----------



## likoria (23. September 2010)

Die beides anklick Möglichkeit fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pc zum zocken weil man auf nem PC doch nicht anständig arbeiten kann^^ und halt Mac zumarbeiten wobei Mac sich solangsam auch gutmacht zum zocken aber Mac=Die Arbeitmaschine schlechthin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: wie der da über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2in einem  mit Boot da brauchts keinen PC mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 36878 (23. September 2010)

27" iMac

Da ich zu 100% nur blizz Spiele spiel auf meinem Rechner, ist ein Mac die beste wahl für mich. (WoW, WC3, SC2)

Sonstige Spiele spiel ich lieber auf meiner PS3 oder Xbox 360.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiddi (23. September 2010)

Nur komisch habe gerade gelesen Appel Kitzelt Soviel aus der Hardware raus.
Ja für Video bearbeitung haben sie es in den letzten drei updates gemacht nur liest mann in verschiedenen
Foren und Berichten das durch diese Verbesserten Treiber die Spiele leistung nachgelassen hat.

Und das PC´s nur für könner sind und Macs für dussel ist ja wohl auch Blödsinn.

Wie glaube ich auch schon meine Posts und die von B1shop verdeutlicht haben sind es auch andere zielgruppen.

Für beides gibt es eine daseins berechtigung wobei ich für meinen teil sagen muss das der PC halt einfach Flexibler ist
und so auch mehr möglichkeiten allein bei der Konfigurations möglichkeit und Breite. nur können sich dabei auch 
einfacher fehler einschleichen. Wer aber natürlich seinen Rechner im Wohnzimmer aufstellt für den ist das design vom Mac
auch besser anzusehen.

Was mich jetzt noch zu was anderes bringt ein kumpel von mir wollte sich vor kurzem einen ins wohnzimmer stellen anstelle
der Flimmer kiste 27" ist ja doch ne gute Größe ansonsten sollte sein beamer die wieder gabe übernehmen. eine sache gab es da
nur warum er jetzt doch nen Shuttel PC im Wohnzimmer hat. Appel bietet für den MAC keine Bluray Laufwerke an auch nicht gegen
Aufpreis seid dem schaut er nur noch über den Beamer.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Haggelo (23. September 2010)

Ganz klar PC 

so ein appel schei... tue ich mir nicht an.


----------



## b1sh0p (24. September 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, für Blurays habe ich einen standalone Player. Die einzig wahre loesung imho


----------



## 36878 (24. September 2010)

Wozu ein Bluray auf dem monitor anschauen? 
Ich habe einen 42" TV dafür, da schau ich sicher nicht in einen 27" Mac oder einen (was die meisten haben) 22-24" Monitor rein ^^

Und WoW auf nem beamer? Entweder er hat einen 4000+ euro beamer oder er kriegt mit der zeit Augekrebs^^, 
auch wenn der beamer Full HD kann schaut es einfach nicht so gut/schaft aus wenn WoW auf einer diagonalen von 3 meter oder so gespielt wird ...


----------



## iamamage (24. September 2010)

ziemlich aktuelle Meldung vom 23.09.2010 zu Blueray:
http://www.maclife.de/panorama/netzwelt/microsoft-sagt-ende-von-blu-ray-voraus


----------



## b1sh0p (24. September 2010)

iamamage schrieb:


> ziemlich aktuelle Meldung vom 23.09.2010 zu Blueray:
> http://www.maclife.d...-blu-ray-voraus



Jaja, sagen die Leute, die es nicht in ihrer Konsole haben. Oder die Leute, die ihre grottigen iTunes-Streams verkaufen wollen. Schau dir Avatar auf BluRay an, zeig das Steve Jobs oder dem xBox-Heini und dann sollen sie eine Lösung präsentieren, die das in genau der gleichen ton- und Bildqualität als Stream schafft. Eine gescheite Bluray hat nicht umsonst 50GB....


----------



## SirZelasus (24. September 2010)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Gut ok ich gebe zu ich habe bei dem Monitor in die Falsche sparte geschaut normal und nich LED.
> 
> Trotzdem ist für *mich* und das betone ich immer wieder der Mac keine Alternative da er doch
> zu Teuer und unflexibel ist zu dem Thema boxen, im IMac sind zwar boxen drin aber sind die auch ein ersatz
> ...





Schade das mit dem Display, das hätte ich für meine Frau sofort gekauft.
Tja das mit dem Aufrüsten ist ein verdammt dickes Minus bei den Macs. Und ich glaube genau das ist es was viele auch abschreckt. Ich habe noch den alten Mac (den mit der 9400M Karte und Dual Prozessor), hätte aber auch lieber die neue 5750er Karte. Hätte ich mit dem Kauf 2 Monate gewartet, wäre für das Geld der 27 statt 24 Zoll Monitor und die neuere Hardware drin gewesen.
USB Anschlüsse hat meiner noch 2 an der Tastatur. Kleines Minus ist aber auch die Tasta. da er Serienmässig ohne Ziffernblock ausgeliefert wird, sind noch einmal 50€ drauf für das mit Ziffernfeld.

Aber mal eine Frage, ich habe das Gefühl, das bei Benutzung von Windows mit Bootcamp die Leistung runter geht, benutzt ihr andere Progs? Und funktioniert jetzt Win7 auf dem Mac?


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Du wirst keinen Link bekommen, weil man im Märchenland der Träume noch keine Internetanbindung hat^^ Mehr als Uralt-Clichés hab ich hier eh noch keine gehört. "Apple-Gott" Steve Jobs... Komisch ich kenn wirklich sehr viele Mac-User, noch nie hat jemand auch nur ein Wort über diesen Typ verloren, mich eingeschlossen. Mich juckt der nicht die Bohne. Ich red ja auch nicht über Bill Gates^^ Die einzigen, die permanent so tun, als würden Apple-User den Typen anbeten und drüber reden, sind Apple-Hasser. Deswegen bleibt er nämlich immerin aller Munde und das Cliché verschwindet nicht.
> 
> Genau so das Preisargument... Die Leute denken ja keine Sekunde nach, was zu einem PC in Wirklichkeit so alles dazugehört. Der besteht nun mal nicht nur aus CPU und Grafikkarte, aber wie will man das schon solchen Schmalspurgehirnen verständlich machen? Und dass man das alles nicht für Lau bekommt, scheint da auch noch nicht so wirklich durchgedrungen zu sein. Aber nein, Apple MUSS ja schliesslich überteuert sein, ist ja schliesslich Apple... Denn schliesslich sind ja Apple-Computer nur für Leute, die von PCs keine Ahnung haben und ihr Informatikstudium wohl aus den Kaugummieautomaten gezogen haben...
> 
> Ach ja genau, mein Lieblings-Cliché... Macs sind nur für Leute, die nicht mit PCs umgehen können. Da mal eine Frage zu. Hier wird immer wieder von manchen behauptet, sie "hätten schon mal mit einem Mac gearbeitet" (haha...) und wären damit nicht zurecht gekommen. Ja dann frag ich mich aber, wenn Macs für Doofe sind und ihr damit nicht zurecht kommt, wie blöd müsst ihr dann wohl erst sein?



Das Wort heißt Klischee. Hast ja den Rest des Textes auch nicht französisch verfasst.


----------



## iamamage (24. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Jaja, sagen die Leute, die es nicht in ihrer Konsole haben. Oder die Leute, die ihre grottigen iTunes-Streams verkaufen wollen. Schau dir Avatar auf BluRay an, zeig das Steve Jobs oder dem xBox-Heini und dann sollen sie eine Lösung präsentieren, die das in genau der gleichen ton- und Bildqualität als Stream schafft. Eine gescheite Bluray hat nicht umsonst 50GB....




Das sagt Stephen McGill von Microsoft. Natürlich hast Du recht (Avatar ist ein gutes Beispiel) aber in HD (AppleTV) ist der Film auch im iTunes-Store von der Qualität in Ordnung. Nicht so gut wie Blueray zugegebenermaßen.
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]Aber denken wir mal zurück:[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]Als der erste iMac ohne Diskettenlaufwerk ausgeliefert wurde, gab es einen Aufschrei in der Szene: Ein Computer ohne Diskettenlaufwerk! Was denkt sich Apple dabei?? Welcher Computer hat/braucht heute noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk?[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]Das gleiche beim MacBookAir ohne DVD-Laufwerk.[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]Nun gibt's das neue AppleTV ohne Festplatte als reine Streaminglösung.[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]Wohin der Weg geht ist ersichtlich, oder?[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]
[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]PS: Ich finde diese Entwicklung auch nicht uneingeschränkt positiv, aber der Lauf der Technik wird in Richtung Streaming gehen.
[/font]


----------



## 36878 (24. September 2010)

Stephen McGill Kann sagen was er will. Bluray ist mommentan einfach das beste auf dem Markt, da können keine streaming angebote mithalten, Bild nicht und Ton schon Garnicht. 

Ich habe jetzt schon 3 Streaming angebote genützt (Xbox, appleTV, AonTV, alle 3 "HD") und ich bin entäuscht. Ich bleib bei Bluray und schau mir das "Streaming" zeugs in 5 jahren nochmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Apple keine bluray unterstützung hat finde ich logisch. Desktop und laptop brauchen keine da Itunes, Apple TV schon garnicht. 
Die sind ja auch nicht blöd, warum lizensgebühren, Herstellung, ... zahlen für bluray? Wenn sie einen Film auch Online verkaufen können. 
Nur haben sie einen fehler im system, die Miete für Filme ist viel zu teuer, da geh ich lieber in die Videotheke da bekomme ich eine bluray für 2 Werktage um 3 Euro...

Ps.: Stephen McGill sagte doch auch das Windows Vista so super toll und super stabil lauft?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (24. September 2010)

iamamage schrieb:


> Das sagt Stephen McGill von Microsoft. Natürlich hast Du recht (Avatar ist ein gutes Beispiel) aber in HD (AppleTV) ist der Film auch im iTunes-Store von der Qualität in Ordnung. Nicht so gut wie Blueray zugegebenermaßen.



Für manche Leute ist auch ein aus dem Kino abgefilmter Film "in Ordnung".
Aber ich hab mir nicht umsonst nen großen TV und ne dicke Anlage gekauft. Mein TV macht FullHD und da will ich das auch nutzen. Serien guck ich auch in 720p, aber bei Filmen hört der Spaß auf.
Und wenn McGill und Jobs sagen, dass man da keinen Unterschied sieht und hört, dann sollten die beiden mal zum Augen- und Ohrenarzt gehen. 
Klar wird die BD früher oder später aussterben. Genau wie die VHS- oder Musikkassette. Aber bis dahin vergeht noch einiges an Zeit. Und selbst dann wird es imho noch Folge-Speichermedien gehen. Die Leute wollen einfach was in der Hand halten, wenn sie etwas kaufen. So gehts mir zumindest. Eine schöne BD und DVD Sammlung im Regal macht doch irgendwie mehr her als der Einkaufskorb von iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiddi (24. September 2010)

36878 schrieb:


> Wozu ein Bluray auf dem monitor anschauen?
> Ich habe einen 42" TV dafür, da schau ich sicher nicht in einen 27" Mac oder einen (was die meisten haben) 22-24" Monitor rein ^^
> 
> Und WoW auf nem beamer? Entweder er hat einen 4000+ euro beamer oder er kriegt mit der zeit Augekrebs^^,
> auch wenn der beamer Full HD kann schaut es einfach nicht so gut/schaft aus wenn WoW auf einer diagonalen von 3 meter oder so gespielt wird ...




Richtig lesen der MAC sollte als fernseher mit i-net funktion da stehen und der beamer halt wenn mann sichs richtig gemütlich macht.
Es steht in meinenem post nix davon das er Aufem beamer wow spielt. es sollte als Media Maschine gedacht sein. Na ja und wieviel seine Beamer
ausrüstung genau gekostet hat kein plan. Billig wahr es bestimmt nicht wenn er sagt sein auto wahr nur unwesendlich teurer als neuwagen.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Klar wird die BD früher oder später aussterben. Genau wie die VHS- oder Musikkassette. Aber bis dahin vergeht noch einiges an Zeit. Und selbst dann wird es imho noch Folge-Speichermedien gehen. Die Leute wollen einfach was in der Hand halten, wenn sie etwas kaufen. So gehts mir zumindest. Eine schöne BD und DVD Sammlung im Regal macht doch irgendwie mehr her als der Einkaufskorb von iTunes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich auch so.

Ne schöne Sammlung im Regal macht schon einiges mehr her, als ne Datei auf ner Festplatte.




Fiddi schrieb:


> Richtig lesen der MAC sollte als fernseher mit i-net funktion da stehen und der beamer halt wenn mann sichs richtig gemütlich macht.
> Es steht in meinenem post nix davon das er Aufem beamer wow spielt. es sollte als Media Maschine gedacht sein. Na ja und wieviel seine Beamer
> ausrüstung genau gekostet hat kein plan. Billig wahr es bestimmt nicht wenn er sagt sein auto wahr nur unwesendlich teurer als neuwagen.
> 
> MFG Fiddi



Fährt er Dacia?:-)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, für Blurays habe ich einen standalone Player. Die einzig wahre loesung imho



Warum soll ich neben mein MediaCenter noch Standalone Player nur für Blu-Ray stellen? Am liebsten hätte ich mir ein Mac Mini da hin gestellt aber da Blu-Ray krampf ist und selbst MKVs mit mehr als 10GB Ruckeln hab ich es sein gelassen, schade eigentlich. Und dabei macht Apple gerade mit Multimedia soviel Werbung. Genauso Apple-TV, ich mein hallo? nur 720p selbst in der neuen Version?

Das iPad und iPhone ist dagegen ganz toll und ich würde sie niemals hergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OSX ist wirklich ein Cooles Betriebssystem, genau wie Ubuntu oder Windows 7, jedes hat seine Berechtigung. Gut, bei den Macs kann man sich nur über die Hardware Streiten aber wem sie das wert ist soll sie sich kaufen, da es nun mal stinknormale Hardware ist die es in jedem Shop an der Ecke auch zu kaufen gibt braucht man darum auch kein Fass auf zu machen.


----------



## b1sh0p (24. September 2010)

Also ich hab kein mediacenter pc bei mir rumstehen. Ich hab ne Nas im Arbeitszimmer und ne wd tv Life im Wohnzimmer. Ich kann mich mit mediacenter PCs irgendwie nicht anfreunden, keine Ahnung warum. Bootzeiten, Lüfter, etc. Bah, nervt mich bei meinen anderen Rechnern schon. Deswegen wuerde ich mir auch kein win7 Tablett kaufen. Dafür hab ich mein iPad viel zu lieb gewonnen. Außer die fehlenden Umlaute auf der Tastatur, das nervt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Also ich hab kein mediacenter pc bei mir rumstehen. Ich hab ne Nas im Arbeitszimmer und ne wd tv Life im Wohnzimmer. Ich kann mich mit mediacenter PCs irgendwie nicht anfreunden, keine Ahnung warum. Bootzeiten, Lüfter, etc. Bah, nervt mich bei meinen anderen Rechnern schon.



Nas steht bei mir auch im Arbeitszimmer, wdtv im Schlafzimmer. Mein Mediacenter PC hat weder Lüfter noch Boote ich ihn ständig neu und der Bootet sogar genauso Schnell wie die wdtv falls ich mal neu Booten muss oder es einen Stromausfall gab.




b1sh0p schrieb:


> Deswegen wuerde ich mir auch kein win7 Tablett kaufen. Dafür hab ich mein iPad viel zu lieb gewonnen. Außer die fehlenden Umlaute auf der Tastatur, das nervt.



Da Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (24. September 2010)

ich guck blue-ray auf der ps3 slim imo super Sache Fernseher ist ein Samsung 40 zoll fullhd lcd und die games sind auch nicht übel FFXIII oder God of War 3 zb

back to topic

bei mac´s zahlt man halt für das Design und das ist Geschmack sache 
beim Pc kann kannst das genauso machen (zb alienware usw )

über die Hartware wollen wir nicht reden weil die ist ja seit ein paar Jahren fast gleich

bleibt als Hauptaugenmerk das Betriebssystem mit den dazugehörigen Firmen 

und da kann ich persönlich Apple nicht leiden sind halt proprietäre wixer (wie gesagt nur meine meinung )
OSX ist ein nettes System und fährt gut Leistung aber das macht Windows auch, für Spieler ist aber Windows auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung 
weil du einfach mehr Leistung und Kompatibilität hast (liegt hauptsächlich an der Softwareoptimierung und den treibern )

und an alle Apple Fanboys "JA Apple ist aus der Profi ecke in die Lifestyle ecke gerückt weil man dort mehr Geld machen kann" das scheinen manche noch nicht bemerkt zu haben und besonders Windows und auch Linux haben sich im Profisektor breit gemacht 

BTW läuft WOW auch problemlos auf meinem alten Zweitrechner unter LINUXMINT


----------



## liquidz (24. September 2010)

servus! ab cataclysm wird kein mac mehr unterstützt!!! da kommt dann bald ein patch der das umsetzen wird!!! tja umsonst für nen mac kohle rausgehauen...


----------



## The Reptil (24. September 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> servus! ab cataclysm wird kein mac mehr unterstützt!!! da kommt dann bald ein patch der das umsetzen wird!!! tja umsonst für nen mac kohle rausgehauen...



Wahr das nicht nur für Power PC Architektur 

http://forums.wow-eu...1274265&sid=3#0

für alle die nicht wissen was das ist 
wiki


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> und da kann ich persönlich Apple nicht leiden sind halt proprietäre wixer (wie gesagt nur meine meinung )



Naja Apple macht auch viel Opensource, wie z.B. der Kernel von OSX, OSX selbst ist Unix Kompatibel und nicht Proprietär. Die einzige was völlig vergittert wird ist ios (iPhone/iPod/iPad) im rest sind sie recht Frei.


----------



## SirZelasus (24. September 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> servus! ab cataclysm wird kein mac mehr unterstützt!!! da kommt dann bald ein patch der das umsetzen wird!!! tja umsonst für nen mac kohle rausgehauen...



Genau, keine Ahnung vom MAC und dann nur von NEWS die Überschriften lesen und dieses NICHT WISSEN dann sofort weiterleiten. Das ganze dann noch mit drei AUSRUFEZEICHEN  schmücken und fertig ist die TROLL NEWS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. September 2010)

SirZelasus schrieb:


> Genau, keine Ahnung vom MAC und dann nur von NEWS die Überschriften lesen und dieses NICHT WISSEN dann sofort weiterleiten. Das ganze dann noch mit drei AUSRUFEZEICHEN  schmücken und fertig ist die TROLL NEWS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das selbe Trifft auf Linux und Windows genauso zu... Ich hasse diesen Glaubenskrieg mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Meins ist besser!!! unabhängig davon was du für Anforderungen hast ist meins Trotzdem besser!!!)


----------



## SirZelasus (24. September 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Das selbe Trifft auf Linux und Windows genauso zu... Ich hasse diesen Glaubenskrieg mittlerweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt aber mehr daran das 90% der Windows Benutzer noch nie einen MAC hatten (auf dieses Thema bezogen) wobei 95% der MAC Benutzer über Erfahrung mit Windows verfügen. Und diese 90% Wissen aber ganz genau das ihr PC der beste ist. Das ganze fängt schon bei so ganz harmlosen Dingen wie die Ausstattung bzw der Lieferumfang an, geht dann über das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis endet meist in Spionage von Steve Jobs bzw irgendwelchen Einschränkungen. Spättestens dann wenn es um das Thema Raubkopien geht ( auf iPad bezogen) sind diese 90% dann verschwunden.

Und genau so stelle ich mir das bei Linux gegen Windows auch vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe noch nie Linux als Betriebssystem genutzt, daher kann ich darüber auch nichts sagen.


----------



## Karli1994 (24. September 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> servus! ab cataclysm wird kein mac mehr unterstützt!!! da kommt dann bald ein patch der das umsetzen wird!!! tja umsonst für nen mac kohle rausgehauen...



man du noob es gibt keine unterstützung für macs mit ppc prozessoren


----------



## iamamage (24. September 2010)

Die Ursprungsfrage war PC oder Mac? Was nutzt Ihr zum WoW spielen?

Warum muss aus derartigen Fragen immer ein Glaubenskrieg entstehen?

Ich bin Mac-User und nutz(t)e diese auch für WoW. Wenn ich der "Überzocker" wäre, hätte ich einen Gaming-PC zu Hause. Das bin ich nicht und brauche deswegen diesen nicht. Ich habe beruflich sehr viel mit Windowsnetzwerken zu tun und möchte mir den ganzen Kram einfach zu Hause nicht mehr antun. Zum zocken setze ich mich zu Hause an den iMac, während meine bessere Hälfte am zweiten iMac im Wohnzimmer sitzt. Bei schönen Wetter geht's mit dem MBP in den Garten und unser kleiner Sohn freut sich täglich auf seine 15 Minuten am iPad. Einfach genial. Alles läuft Hand in Hand, alles wird synchronisiert und Backups habe ich, ohne manuelles zutun, auf der TC.

Kurz gesagt. Alles hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und jeder muss seine Wünsche selbst unter einen Hut bringen. Wenn jemand gerne in seiner Freizeit am PC bastelt ist ein Mac sicher die falsche Wahl. Ich persönlich verwende (privat) kein Windows mehr, weil mir das Gepfriemel echt zu viel wurde. Anschalten, Nutzen, gut ist's.


----------



## b1sh0p (24. September 2010)

Naja, so eine Diskussion wird immer in einem Glaubenskrieg enden. Wobei wir mittlerweile ja bei einer fast schon fundierten Diskussion angekommen sind, mit ein paar Ausnahmen, wo jemand den Titel einer News halb gelesen hat und dann meinte dieses halbe Halbwissen weitergeben zu müssen.

Aber von der Argumentation her stimme ich iamamage voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Butterfinger (24. September 2010)

liquidz schrieb:


> servus! ab cataclysm wird kein mac mehr unterstützt!!! da kommt dann bald ein patch der das umsetzen wird!!! tja umsonst für nen mac kohle rausgehauen...



Der Klassische Mac-Hasser... Von nichts einen Ahnung aber das Maul aufreißen.


----------



## Jester (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Klos1 (25. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Ein Paar Seiten weiter vorne hab ich schon mal nachgerechnet, was günstiger ist aber da das Lügenmärchen vom überteuerten Mac ja schon wieder überstrapaziert wird, zitier ich mich mal selber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Fehler liegt beim Monitor. Ganz offensichtlich hast du keinen blassen Schimmer von Panels. Sonst würdest du nicht so nen Mist posten. Mal so als Tip: Gerade, wenn man in der Preisklasse für professionelle Bildbearbeitung unterwegs ist, dann vergleicht man da etwas mehr, als nur Auflösung, Panel-Art und ob irgendwo die Buchstaben "LED" auftauchen. Letzteres gibt es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Apple benutzt davon die Sparversion.
Was du da für Vergleiche ziehst, ist Wunschdenken deinerseits. Das Apple-Panel ist dem von dir geposteten nicht im Ansatz gleichzusetzen.

Hier mal eine Liste von mir:

Dell UltraSharp U2711 ca. 850 Euro
Intel 870 ca. 260 Euro
Ram 4 GB OCZ CL7 1333 derzeit für 80 Euro zu bekommen (da hab ich dann wahrscheinlich schon besseres, als im IMac verbaut wird)
Netzteil 500 Watt Coolermaster Silent Pro bekomm ich für 70 Euro
Windows 7 ca. 90 Euro (da bist du wahrscheinlich in der Zeile verrutscht)
Festplatte 1 TB z.b. F3 Samsung 50 Euro
Gutes Mainboard, welches auch immer bekomm ich für 100 Euro
DVD-Brenner 20 Euro
Taugliches Gehause z.b. Lian 90 Euro
Kühler 30 Euro, z.b. Mugen 2
Grafikkarte ATI5870 sagen wir mal 350 Euro

Damit bin ich jetzt bei: 1990 Euro und hab eine Grafikkarte, die bei weitem besser ist und eine bessere CPU. Gut, Tastatur und Maus fehlen noch. Aber wenigstens kann ich dann was vernünftiges kaufen.
Denn die tollte Multitouch-Maus als auch die Tastatur sind, meiner Meinung nach, mehr als bescheiden. Und nur, weil da ein bisschen Alu mit eingearbeitet wurde, treibt das den Preis nicht ins Uferlose.

Wenn ich da im Gefilde von 80 Euro Tastaturen suche, dann bekomme ich da welche, die (das darf jetzt auch wieder als meine persönliche Meinung angesehen werden) bei weitem mehr Schreibkomfort bieten.
Und Schreibkomfort ist das, was ich bei einer Tastatur suche, ich will sie nicht begaffen. Deswegen ist mir Alu an der Stelle auch völlig wumpe. Aber das ist natürlich eine Sache, wo jeder seine eigenen Prioritäten setzen muss.
Mir ist auch durchaus bewusst, dass manche die Apple-Tastatur sowie die Maus mächtig toll finden. Hier gehen die Geschmäcker halt auseinander.

Der Preisunterschied ist jetzt natürlich nicht so sonderlich hoch, aber vorhanden. Und wirklich lustig wird es dann erst, wenn ich wieder aufrüste. Denn dann behalte ich den Monitor, mein Gehäuse, sehr wahrscheinlich auch das Netzteil und vielleicht auch noch ein paar andere Sachen.

Und dann haben wir keinen dreistelligen Unterschied mehr, sondern sind im vierstelligen Bereich. Hier gibt es also auch Schmalspurgehirne, die da etwas weiter denken.
Und was auch noch wirklich witzig wird: Versuch mal, im Apple-Store selbst etwas dazu zu konfigurieren. Die Preisunterschiede zum nächst größeren Produkt entsprechen teilweise sogar fast dem alleinigen Neupreis der ausgetauschten Komponente. Und da erzählst du was vom "Mythos" der fragwürdigen Preispolitik von Apple.

Sicherlich wird hier auch gerne maßlos übertrieben. Aber du verharmlost es auf gleicher Weise.


----------



## Butterfinger (25. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich hast du keinen blassen Schimmer von Panels. Sonst würdest du nicht so nen Mist posten. Mal so als Tip: Gerade, wenn man in der Preisklasse für professionelle Bildbearbeitung unterwegs ist, dann vergleicht man da etwas mehr, als nur Auflösung, Panel-Art und ob irgendwo die Buchstaben "LED" auftauchen. Letzteres gibt es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Apple benutzt davon die Sparversion.
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2711 ca. 850 Euro



Genau, ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer von gar nichts, sonst wüsste ich nämlich, dass dein Dell Bildschirm nur ein Standard-IPS Panel hat und der iMac die weiterentwickelte Version S-IPS mit verbesserten Blickwinkel, Kontrast und Reaktionszeiten. Apple benutzt aber natürlich die Billigversion, denn das sagst du und wenn du das sagt, muss es wohl stimmen...


----------



## toryz (26. September 2010)

Die Zeiten als MAC bei gewissen Anwendungen besser war sind gute 10 Jahre vorbei...


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Da ich ja demnächst auf nen Mac umsteigen werde, muss ich ja WoW neu installieren. 

Jetzt meine Fragen: 
Hat jemand zufällig grad ne Hausnummer, was das für ein Download/Install-Aufwand wird?
Oder wird die WoW-Installation bei der Datenmigration vom alten MacMini auf den neuen iMac mit kopiert?


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Ich habe einen PC, hätte aber gerne noch NEBENBEI einen Mac. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agent Orange (27. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Oder wird die WoW-Installation bei der Datenmigration vom alten MacMini auf den neuen iMac mit kopiert?



wenn du ein time machine backup hast wird alles mitübernommen ... also keine extra installation 
ich würd aber zumindest den wtf und cache löschen und das interface nochmal neu einzustellen ...
bei mir hats damals ein paar add-on's zerschmissen bei der migration


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Hm, Time-Machine Backup hab ich keins. Jetzt ist nur die Frage was weniger Aufwand ist. Backup durchlaufen lassen und dann wiederherstellen oder einfach komplett neu machen.

Interface hätte ich eh neu gemacht. Das müsste mal ausgemistet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iamamage (27. September 2010)

Du könntest aber doch noch ein TimeMachine-Backup vom alten Mac machen, oder?

Habe mit den Migrationsassi noch kein WoW übertragen. Mit TM geht's auf jeden Fall problemlos.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Ajo, meinte ich ja.

Bleibt nur die Frage was weniger Aufwand ist. Backup einrichten, laufen lassen und aufn neuen Mac zurückspielen oder den Installer von WoW den Krempel ausm Internet ziehen lassen.


----------



## iamamage (27. September 2010)

Achso :-)

Hatte ich falsch verstanden, sorry.

Wann kommt denn der neue Mac? Wie stehen die Chancen, dass Cata vorher rauskommt? Dann würde ich warten und mit der Cata-DVD neu installieren. Ansonsten vom TM-Backup (geht wahrscheinlich schneller...).


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Der Mac wird bestellt, sobald meine Kreditkarte abgerechnet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann muss ich den nämlich erst in einem Monat bezahlen und falls er mir doch nicht taugt, reißt es mir kein unnötiges Loch ins Konto.

Also er kommt definitiv vor Cataclysm. Vielleicht probier ichs auch einfach mal aus, der Installer läuft ja mehr oder weniger allein durch.


----------



## Livethief (27. September 2010)

Finde es lustig wie alle mac user auf ihrer 100%ige kompatibilität pochen. (: eigentlich recht amüsant wenn man überlegt das ein mac os schreiben garnicht so schwer sein wird weil ich brauche a) nur den source code für einen hardwarehersteller und unterbinde b) das hinzufügen von Fremdhardware.... also brauche ich keine treiberkompatibilität und hab somit viieel aufwand gespart.

Jetz kommt der Windows User so wie ich... baut ein msi board mit onboard ati hd 4200 einem amd prozessor einer soundblaster audigy und einer tv karte. Installiert sein Windows 7 und schwupps nach dem updaten sind 90% der Treiber automatisch installiert. 
Der spaß geht noch weiter denn windows liefert ab vista ein kostenloses media center dazu das so einfach einzurichten erstmal konkurenz sucht.

Es kommt aber noch besser, denn nicht nur usb drucker (oder ähnliches) werden automatisch installiert sondern auch netzwerkdrucker die an einem windows 2008 sever/ home server angeschlossen sind holen sich ihre treiberressource direkt vom server und installieren sich automatisch.

Im grunde ganz einfach? Dann zeig mir mal den mac zum bleistifft den ich mit meiner digitalen sat anlage verbinden kann... und fernsehen gehört für mich zum multimedia dazu, nicht nur dvds im store kaufen und anschauen.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Livethief schrieb:


> Im grunde ganz einfach? Dann zeig mir mal den mac zum bleistifft den ich mit meiner digitalen sat anlage verbinden kann... und fernsehen gehört für mich zum multimedia dazu, nicht nur dvds im store kaufen und anschauen.



Für mich gehört Fernsehen im Sinne von "nicht-DVD-schauen" zu kollosaler Zeit- und Hirnverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn ich es machen würde, hab ich dafür einen TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eigentlich hat doch keiner was gesagt gegen die (endlich mal) recht vernüftige Treiberhandhabung von Windows 7


----------



## iamamage (27. September 2010)

Nö. Sag ich als Mac-User doch auch schon die ganze Zeit. Windows 7 sieht wirklich sehr vernünftig aus.

Für TV gibt's eyeTV und so schlecht ist FrontRow auch nicht (seit OSX 10.4.x) :-)
Aber ich schließe mich da b1sh0p an. Warum soll ich am Mac TV schauen? Außer bei der WM 2010 habe 
ich das äußerst selten gebraucht, obwohl ich einen eyeTV-Stick habe. Und die WM war richtig witzig.
MacBookPro ans Fenster gestellt um DVB-Empfang zu bekommen (arbeite im ländlichen Gebiet). Über LAN
ans Firmennetzwerk angeschlossen und via Bildschirmfreigabe das Bild an alle Mac-User verteilt. Die reinen
Windows-Abteilungen hatten leider Pech ;-)

Zu den Druckertreibern:

Wieso sollte das unter OSX nicht funktionieren? Ich habe hier auch 5 Drucker am WindowsServer 2003 hängen.
Treiber habe ich von den Herstellern auch nicht installiert...


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Genau, ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer von gar nichts, sonst wüsste ich nämlich, dass dein Dell Bildschirm nur ein Standard-IPS Panel hat und der iMac die weiterentwickelte Version S-IPS mit verbesserten Blickwinkel, Kontrast und Reaktionszeiten. Apple benutzt aber natürlich die Billigversion, denn das sagst du und wenn du das sagt, muss es wohl stimmen...



Der hat H-IPS, du Eierkopf. S-IPS gibt es seit Ende der 90er. H-IPS ist die Weiterentwicklung. Und von wegen bessere Reaktionszeit:
Was ich in Tests so gelesen habe, neigt da eher der Apple leicht zu Schlieren in schnellen Spielen. Und zum Panel: Der Dell hat ne 12bit LUT und ich meine sogar, in einem Test gelesen zu haben, dass er ein echtes 10bit Panel hat. Mac hat ein 8bit Panel, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Und jetzt schau mal nach, was der Monitor hat, den du verlinkt hast. An und für sich sind die beiden Panels vom Dell und dem des Mac's recht ähnlich. Der Apple hat halt White-LED und der Dell nutzt CCFL. Aber von wegen weiterentwickeltes Panel, mit besserer Reaktionszeit und besseren Kontrast, da geh mal schön weiterträumen.


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Wie schön man sich mit Zahlen auf dem Papier bekriegen kann. Ist ja fast wie im Bundestag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir die Mac-Displays (oder allgemein auch) so anschaue ist es mir relativ latte, was auf dem Papier steht. Solange das Bild super ist, kann da was weiß ich drauf stehen. Und warum machen eigentlich alle die Reaktionszeit so geltend? Ich hatte seit meinem ersten TFT diese Schlierenbildung nicht mehr. Und mein jetziger ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## Blutvalk (28. September 2010)

Natürlich Mac.......was denn sonst?

8 Kerne, 32 GB Ram......soll ja nebenbei auch noch andere Sachen machen, ausser nur WOW zoggen.

Habe mir vor zirka ein Monat noch den kleinen iMac für mein Frauchen (*verschlagen grinsend*) dazugeholt, dann die beiden mit Firewire verbunden, 2,5 h gewartet.......und konnte sofort mit dem Kleinen auch WOW zoggen, einschließlich der restlichen 100 GB an Bildern und Mugge.

Mac und WOW passen gut zusammen, hatte bisher keinen Sytemfehler und musste mich selbst im härtesten Kampf in ICC 25 nicht per "DC" abmelden.

Aber mal im ernst, jeder benutzt das was er am liebsten mag......ich mag nun mal nicht 3 Stunden basteln und nach Treibern suchen......einkaufen, anschließen, fertig. Wenn ich mal unbedingt Windows laufen lassen muss für ein paar sehr spezielle Programme gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit über VM (bei mir Parrallels) dat olle XP als Gast mitlaufen zu lassen.

Weiterhin gibt es genügend Freeware im Mac-Sektor, so das man nicht jeden überteuerten Mist von Appel und Co. kaufen muss, laufen meist genauso gut und sind dabei nicht so überfrachtet.  

Inzwischen ist doch der Kampf Mac vs. PC eher  nur noch ne Geld/Status/Benutzerfrage als wenn es tatsächlich noch so gewaltige Unterschiede gäbe. Ich mag eben mein OSX, ein anderer sein XP....W7, wiederum andere schwören auf Linux.......soll mir recht sein. Ich jedenfalls will das Ding benutzen und nicht andauernd dran rum schrauben oder mich mit diversen Linux-Distributionen rumärgern........halt ein schnöder Benutzer und nicht Nerd.

Also Kinders, lass euern lächerlichen Streit um die Hardware und zoggt lieber ne Stunde länger dafür.

PS. Fernsehen, was ist das.......passives Glotzen auf vorgekautes, politisch korrektes, hirnerweichendes Zeugs das eigentlich keine S..... interessiert.

Blutvalk

Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## b1sh0p (3. Oktober 2010)

So, mein iMac ist da und steht 

Beim ersten hochfahren hat er mich gefragt, ob ich schon einen Mac habe und ob ich die Daten übernehmen will. Firewire-Kabel dran, raussuchen, was ich haben will, ok klicken und warten. Hat für ca. 30GB eine knappe Stunde gedauert. WoW-Installation hat er auch mitgenommen. 

WoW gestartet, eingestellt, neu gestartet.

Fazit:
Auflösung: 2560*1440
Effekte: Alles auf Ultra

Läuft absolut flüssig. Und das Display ist einfach der Hammer.  Diese Farben sind unglaublich


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Würd gern MAC, hab aber halt keinen, aaaaaber baaaaald!


----------



## Potpotom (3. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> So, mein iMac ist da und steht
> 
> Beim ersten hochfahren hat er mich gefragt, ob ich schon einen Mac habe und ob ich die Daten übernehmen will. Firewire-Kabel dran, raussuchen, was ich haben will, ok klicken und warten. Hat für ca. 30GB eine knappe Stunde gedauert. WoW-Installation hat er auch mitgenommen.
> 
> ...


Freut mich für dich... aber im Grunde, bist du nur froh deine alte Mac-Krücke endlich abgelöst zu haben oder?


----------



## ÜberNoob (3. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Der hat H-IPS, du Eierkopf. S-IPS gibt es seit Ende der 90er. H-IPS ist die Weiterentwicklung. Und von wegen bessere Reaktionszeit:
> Was ich in Tests so gelesen habe, neigt da eher der Apple leicht zu Schlieren in schnellen Spielen. Und zum Panel: Der Dell hat ne 12bit LUT und ich meine sogar, in einem Test gelesen zu haben, dass er ein echtes 10bit Panel hat. Mac hat ein 8bit Panel, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Und jetzt schau mal nach, was der Monitor hat, den du verlinkt hast. An und für sich sind die beiden Panels vom Dell und dem des Mac's recht ähnlich. Der Apple hat halt White-LED und der Dell nutzt CCFL. Aber von wegen weiterentwickeltes Panel, mit besserer Reaktionszeit und besseren Kontrast, da geh mal schön weiterträumen.



Klos spar dir die Mühe. Les dir ein paar von Butterfingers Postings durch, und dir wird eins auffallen: Es ist geistiger Dünnschiss, mit dem er nur eins will: provozieren.


----------



## Dagenta (3. Oktober 2010)

Bin nach über 20 Jahren PC im privaten Bereich auch auf Mac umgestiegen und bereue es nicht.

Ab einem gewissen Alter stellt sich nicht mehr die große Frage, ob der Rechner jetzt vielleicht 200,- EUR mehr kostet, als ein vergleichbarer, selbstgebauter Win PC.

Früher habe ich auch das beste Mainboard im Bereich Preis/Leistung, Grafikkarte, etc. ausgewählt und fand es auch ganz toll, viel Handarbeit in die Kiste zu stecken und das letzte Prozentpünktchen Performance herauszukitzeln.

Heute ist mir das nicht mehr wichtig. Ich möchte mit dem System arbeiten, gelegentlich mal spielen können und keine große Zeit mit Wartung, Treiberaktualisierung, etc. verbringen. Dafür gibt es andere wichtige Dinge im Leben.

Ob er drölfzigtausend Punkte im 3D Benchmark 2048 erzielt und ich Platz 1 meiner Hintertupfinger Usergruppe bin - wen interessierts? Hauptsache das Spiel läuft gut, dass ich zufrieden bin.

Um aber auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen: Privat nur noch Mac - beruflich Win PC.


----------



## AJK172 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe Win 7 64 bit ( gut das ich Student bin  ) auf meinem Rechner.

Auf meinem Laptop habe ich Ubuntu drauf.


----------



## b1sh0p (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie doof es doch ist, wenn man am WE nicht wirklich zum zocken kommt, obwohl man einen neuen Rechner hat 

WoW läuft zwar wirklich super, aber ein Problem hab ich damit:

Mausbeschleunigung. Auf dem Desktop störts mich nicht sonderlich. Da hab ich mich eh schon fast an das TrackPad gewöhnt. Bei zocken ist es aber ein absolutes NoGo. Wie habt ihr das "Problem" gelöst? Ich habs mit USB Override versucht, aber das hat mehr Probleme gebracht, als es gelöst hat 

*edit* Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem neuen Wallpaper, da es mein altes nicht in der Auflösung gibt und hochrechnen blöd aussieht. Kennt ihr zufällig ein paar Seiten, auf denen es tolle Wallpaper in 2560*1440 gibt? Am besten finde ich Vector Art Wallpaper.


----------



## frufoo (21. Oktober 2010)

ich verwende beides!
ich habe zu hause einen PC und ein macbook pro. wenns ums wow zoggen geht unterscheidet es sich logischer weise so gut wie gar nich ob man nun auf pc oder aufm mac unterwegs ist. ist alles das selbe nur das man aufm apple noch die "tollen" mac-einstellungen im wow-menü hat. ^^
generell kann man, wie ich finde, nicht sagen das eins von beiden besser oder schlechter ist als das andere, da beide systeme ihre vor- und nachteile haben.


----------



## Kuisito (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit Mac's zocken? Geht, ohne Probleme. Kollege spielt mit einem Mac, hat nie FPS einbrueche, wie mit PC. Das System allgemein ist stabiler.

Was ich benutzte?

PC, um genauer zu sein, Alienware m17x (ja, ich bin laptop zocker^^)


----------



## Tounho (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich find n PC is halt Standart. Jeder hat/hatte einen, es giebt viel Auswahl, man kan einfach einen selbst Bauen oder was verändern, und er ist halt weiter entwickelt als OS.

Ein Mac ist halt teuer, sieht viel besser aus und er ist nur dazu da, sich damit in nen Starbucks zu hockn und anzugeben.

Safari, iTunes etz. kann man auch auf nem PC verwenden.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Warum wünscht du mir den Tod?
> 
> Edit: Moment, hab jetzt erst dein User-Bild und deine Signatur bemerkt. Ich hoffe du wirst mit 18 vom Kreiswehrersatzamt in den Kosovo geschickt, dann redest du anders. Keine weiteren Fragen.



Protip:
Sam ist Schweizer und gut über 18 :>

edit:
irgendwie die Seitenanzahl übersehen...und dementsprechend das Datum...also senseless Post *lawl*

@Topic: 
Mit was SPIELT ihr?
/thread


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Ein Mac ist halt teuer, sieht viel besser aus und er ist nur dazu da, sich damit in nen Starbucks zu hockn und anzugeben.



Na wenn das so ein Experte sagt muss es ja stimmen


----------



## Tounho (21. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ein Experte sagt muss es ja stimmen



Jaja, alles aus South Park und was die sagen IST so xD


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (21. Oktober 2010)

<<< MS-Dos(en) User der ne Macoberfläche über das schnöde Windoof gebügelt hat und PC Innereien in nem PowerMac Gehäsue schlummert.

Gibt Pros und Contra für Mac (OsX) und Pc (Windoof)

Wenn ichs Geld hätte würde ich mir nen ProMac holen.. sieht nicht nur stylischer aus, sondern ist im graphischen Anwendunsbereich auch sinvoller einzusetzen als ne schnöde Ms-Dose.

Mac ftw, auch wenn die meisten anderer Meinung sind.
btw.. von den MacBooks halte ich mal gar nix... das sind nur Notebokks zum angeben, mehr nicht.


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (22. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Windows=für Könner
> MAC OS=für Pc Deppen.
> 
> ...






FALSCH!

PC für Fummler und Hobbyschrauber

Mac für Geniesser & Kenner


----------



## Kaizza (22. Oktober 2010)

Eig. ises ja mur so das PC nutzer einfach probleme schneller beheben können und vlt. die leistung bischen mit bestimmen können aba mac is ja auch nich so schlecht !!!


Aber trozdem PC weil ich will das Bill Gates noch reicher wird !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frufoo (28. Oktober 2010)

Kaizza schrieb:


> Eig. ises ja mur so das PC nutzer einfach probleme schneller beheben können und vlt. die leistung bischen mit bestimmen können aba mac is ja auch nich so schlecht !!!
> 
> 
> Aber trozdem PC weil ich will das Bill Gates noch reicher wird !!!!!!!!!!!!



richtig pc-nutzer müssen ihr problem selber beheben. ich lass mein macbook pro (im rahmen der garantie) umsonst von zu hause abholen wenn was nich stimmt und bekomms denn heile zurückgeliefert!

zum thema:
aufm pc sieht wow schon nen tick besser aus wegen directx aber aufm mac hat man bessere pings. auf meinem pc hab ich immer so nen wert von 70-80 aufm mac bin ich bei rund 40-50.
wenns dir jetz echt nur ums wow zoggen geht kauf dir kein mac! is ums geld und um das tolle gerät zu schade.


----------



## teroa (28. Oktober 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch etwas mehr geld hätte(bin schüler) würd ich mir nen mac anschaffen...der mac
> Typ is nen visionär und apple rockt einfach ipod,iphone(bestes handy



uii der hammer ipod und ne iphone. wofür mann bei apple 2 geräte braucht haben andere hersteller in 1 gerät... und irgendwann schafft es apple eventuell auch noch ne anständige cam einzubauen...


----------



## Super PePe (28. Oktober 2010)

Wann fangt ihr endlich an zu verstehen das Hardware was anderes ist als Software. Ein OS fällt unter Software. PC bedeutet nicht das man Windows nutzt; so wie Mac nicht automatisch bedeutet das man ein MacOS benutzt...
Spiele auf PC & Mac jeweils mit Linux.

geht es dem TE um das OS oder um die Hardware?


----------



## Valdos Theolos (28. Oktober 2010)

HP-Laptop, bald ein neuen PC.
Ich würde Mac nur für Video-, Musik- und Fotobearbeitung nutzen.


----------



## dedennis (28. Oktober 2010)

auf keinem fall mac!!!!!


----------



## DasOtto (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja schon überrascht dass es so viele Mac-User gibt ^^
<- PC.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

<- PC (hatte nie ein Mac, kenne keinen der einen hat, hab noch nie n Mac in Äkschn gesehen von daher k.A.) - hab aber schon 3 ihpones im Bekanntenkreis einrichten müssen und wenn man ein Telefon kauft, daß man erst via Internet einrichen muß um zu TELEFONIEREN sagt das alles...


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> uii der hammer ipod und ne iphone. wofür mann bei apple 2 geräte braucht haben andere hersteller in 1 gerät... und irgendwann schafft es apple eventuell auch noch ne anständige cam einzubauen...




Auch wenn ich kein Applezeug hab, find ich es mehr als dämlich, wenn ich mir zum Musik hören ein Telefon kaufen müßte. 

Versteh gar nicht, wie man überhaupt auf so ne Idee kommen kann.


----------



## beoyosel (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit mac aus, aber ich glaube, das man es schlechter aufrüsten kann. Beim nen normalo Rechner kannste halt das nehmen was man so ohne probleme kaufen kann. Ich hab bis heute noch keine Appel Graka irgenwo im Handel gefunden  

Aber ich hab von meinen Bekannnten gehört das der Mac super fürs Arbeiten sien soll. Ich perönlich tendiere aber zu einen norameln Pc mit Windows drauf


----------



## Karli1994 (28. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Ich find n PC is halt Standart. Jeder hat/hatte einen, es giebt viel Auswahl, man kan einfach einen selbst Bauen oder was verändern, und er ist halt weiter entwickelt als OS.



das stimmt nicht es ist genau umgekert denn mac osx ist viel weiter entwickelt als windows7 den mac osx ist das einzige betriebssystem neben linux das mit den neuen nehalem prozessoren kompatibel ist und ein windows7 is maximal mit einen intel i7 6 core prozessor kompatibel


----------



## Xartoss (28. Oktober 2010)

windows    -> gamen , ärgern über 1000000 nachfragen ... ( soll ich wirklich ?? )

mac     -> arbeiten 

LINUX     -> immernoch beste prozessor , arbeitsspeicher ausnutzung und am schönsten zu bedinen ( für kenner und programmierer ) ergo eigentlich das ultimative system derzeit ... leider nicht 100% directX kompatible ... deswegen auch meist im serverbereich eingesetzt ... und immermehr städte und gemeinden steigen zur verwaltung um auf LINUX !!!  (auch im punkt sicherheit    die meisten programmierer nutzen linux .. daher werden auch die meisten vieren auf linux geschrieben ... warum soll man sein eigenes system angreifen   )












habe alle 3 systeme am laufen , LINUX bleibt mein favo *FG*


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2010)

beoyosel schrieb:


> Ich hab bis heute noch keine Appel Graka irgenwo im Handel gefunden



_Hahahaha...ich lieg vor Lachen grad aufm Boden.. 

_


----------

